# Is the CAT S60 (Snapdragon 617) Rootable?



## bandario (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning all,

I have recently received my CAT S60 and I have to say, I am extremely pleased with the device out of the box.  It is solid, extremely well built, battery life is amazing and camera quality is far better than the reviews led me to believe. Call quality is also the best I have ever had on any handset.

Unfortunately, I have never before owned a device without root. I have rooted most of my phones + installed a custom rom within a couple of days of opening the box. Sadly, this time round I've bought a less-popular device which is quite new and there is no existing support.

I am able to do most of the root-requiring functions with this phone (flashlight via button from locked, skip tracks with volume etc) using software workarounds, but I am already butting up against things that are pissing me off because I don't have system access, and I am so used to having it.

I've read horror stories about the lockdown function Qualcomm have applied to the 617 chips, but I now see that some phones with this chip have already been rooted (Motorola) so I am wondering, what are the chances that I will see root or a root exploit for this phone in the near future?

I'm not sure that I would sell the device over not being able to gain root, but it is really really annoying me.


----------



## heinzherbert (Aug 5, 2016)

I would be interested too. I couldnt even figure out how to set the s60 to downloadmode (If there is such a mode at all) to flash a custom recovery like twrp. Recoverymode is the usual volume up before poweron.


----------



## Chuggers (Aug 8, 2016)

heinzherbert said:


> I would be interested too. I couldnt even figure out how to set the s60 to downloadmode (If there is such a mode at all) to flash a custom recovery like twrp. Recoverymode is the usual volume up before poweron.

Click to collapse



Recovery mode is volume up and power button together for 3 to 4 seconds


----------



## bandario (Aug 8, 2016)

There is a switch in developer options to allow bootloader to be unlocked. Maybe this, combined with factory recovery menu will set us free? Flash a modified factory rom with root enabled? The stock ROM is very clean.


----------



## Chuggers (Aug 8, 2016)

bandario said:


> There is a switch in developer options to allow bootloader to be unlocked. Maybe this, combined with factory recovery menu will set us free? Flash a modified factory rom with root enabled? The stock ROM is very clean.

Click to collapse



There is an option to unlock bootloader.  It's called OEM unlocking


----------



## bandario (Aug 8, 2016)

So, flicking this switch should unlock the bootloader??? 

That gives me a bit of hope for some development on this handset. None of the previous cat phones have seen any real development.


----------



## Chuggers (Aug 9, 2016)

bandario said:


> So, flicking this switch should unlock the bootloader???
> 
> That gives me a bit of hope for some development on this handset. None of the previous cat phones have seen any real development.

Click to collapse



To be honest flicking that switch does nothing for me.  I am unsure how to unlock the bootloader


----------



## fnerf (Aug 12, 2016)

On S60 bootloader is locked.
No fastboot, but you will be able to select recovery mode.


----------



## the51Cness (Aug 19, 2016)

bump. I'd like to see this phone rooted.


----------



## Unr3aL67 (Aug 24, 2016)

Any progress on this or has anyone tried yet?
My SONY Z1C died on me the other day and I'd need to know if there's at least a chance to root this one.
I'm considering getting the S60 but only if I'm able to root it. An unrooted phone is barely usable to me...

Greetz and thanks in advance,

Unr3aL67


----------



## Robbie P (Aug 30, 2016)

haven't tried rooting mine yet. Not felt the need to yet TBH


----------



## slimbobaggins (Aug 30, 2016)

Mine is working pretty good without root.  Only reason I'd want root honestly is to make backups, and perhaps uninstall a couple apps, but the bloatware is minimal.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangib1e (Aug 31, 2016)

Since the original question was "Is this rootable?" and lately answers have come in the form of "I haven't tried rooting mine" .... which doesn't seem much like an answer at all, to be honest .... I want to join the OP in asking this question. For those of us who have grown accustomed to the freedom and flexibility of having root access to our devices, it would be really nice to know (before making a decision to purchase) whether it is possible to obtain root on the CAT S60.


----------



## fignew (Sep 1, 2016)

Does anyone know where to get a zip of the ROM?


----------



## Baenwort (Sep 3, 2016)

After the Arstechnica review this may be my next phone. However, I really require a way to root it so that I can use iptables.

Anyone had any luck?


----------



## pj2288 (Sep 5, 2016)

> In response to your query we regret to inform you that we do not offer any assistance or tools to root our devices.

Click to collapse



I tried contacting support about help to root, got the above back. It's a work phone so maybe it's better that I don't mess with it.

If anyone is going to root or make a custom recovery, it'll need to be without any support from the manufacturer. I mostly miss Xposed Framework for adblocking, less frequent notifications and the ability to longpress the back key to enable/disable screen rotation, the ROM itself is 99% "stock" otherwise and I have no complaints on that front.


----------



## Tangib1e (Sep 6, 2016)

> In response to your query we regret to inform you that we do not offer any assistance or tools to root our devices.

Click to collapse



This is, of course, their right, and buyer beware if you wanted a rootable phone.  Still, I can't keep from being annoyed at this attitude; if I'm paying them good money for my devices, I want the freedom to do with it everything that I want, including modifying it and knowingly voiding my warranty, or even breaking it outright, if that's what makes me happy.  Especially now that rooting/jailbreaking is a thing.  Wanting to keep on controlling and limiting how people are able to use your product after you've sold it to them always sticks in my craw.

I guess I'll be passing on what otherwise looks like a perfect phone for me, unless some shining hero (or heroine) manages to figure out how to root a CAT S60 anyway, despite what the manufacturer might wish.


----------



## pj2288 (Sep 6, 2016)

Tangib1e said:


> This is, of course, their right, and buyer beware if you wanted a rootable phone.  Still, I can't keep from being annoyed at this attitude; if I'm paying them good money for my devices, I want the freedom to do with it everything that I want, including modifying it and knowingly voiding my warranty, or even breaking it outright, if that's what makes me happy.  Especially now that rooting/jailbreaking is a thing.  Wanting to keep on controlling and limiting how people are able to use your product after you've sold it to them always sticks in my craw.
> 
> I guess I'll be passing on what otherwise looks like a perfect phone for me, unless some shining hero (or heroine) manages to figure out how to root a CAT S60 anyway, despite what the manufacturer might wish.

Click to collapse



It is indeed a great phone, but the camera is sub-par. The focus takes an age compared to my Z5 Compact. I would wait for the second-generation version unless you critically need FLIR as a feature.


----------



## bandario (Sep 6, 2016)

I've done a bit of poking around. I suspect that the bootloader could be unlocked with the commands "adb reboot bootloader" followed by "fastboot oem unlock-go".

I'm not going to do that at this point because without a custom ROM to flash there is no point in me voiding my warranty, but I believe it should be possible with USB debugging enabled, and the bootloader confirmed as unlockable.

I think this is how root will arrive on this device: by way of modifying a flashable ROM and flashing it to the device using QFIL as you would any other Qualcomm device. 

The tools are all there in front of us, we just need someone with the knowledge to create that modified rom file....at this point I can't even find a factory rom to flash.

Given the recent speed and quality enhancements made available through the stock camera app, I also suspect that doing this will send us backwards to a much ****tier camera as has been the case with many sony handsets in the past.


----------



## DarkBlood. (Sep 7, 2016)

bandario said:


> There is a switch in developer options to allow bootloader to be unlocked. Maybe this, combined with factory recovery menu will set us free? Flash a modified factory rom with root enabled? The stock ROM is very clean.

Click to collapse






Chuggers said:


> There is an option to unlock bootloader. It's called OEM unlocking

Click to collapse






bandario said:


> So, flicking this switch should unlock the bootloader???
> 
> That gives me a bit of hope for some development on this handset. None of the previous cat phones have seen any real development.

Click to collapse



That switch is available in a lot of devices and does nothing on a lot of them

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using XDA Labs


----------



## bandario (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning all,

I have recently received my CAT S60 and I have to say, I am extremely pleased with the device out of the box.  It is solid, extremely well built, battery life is amazing and camera quality is far better than the reviews led me to believe. Call quality is also the best I have ever had on any handset.

Unfortunately, I have never before owned a device without root. I have rooted most of my phones + installed a custom rom within a couple of days of opening the box. Sadly, this time round I've bought a less-popular device which is quite new and there is no existing support.

I am able to do most of the root-requiring functions with this phone (flashlight via button from locked, skip tracks with volume etc) using software workarounds, but I am already butting up against things that are pissing me off because I don't have system access, and I am so used to having it.

I've read horror stories about the lockdown function Qualcomm have applied to the 617 chips, but I now see that some phones with this chip have already been rooted (Motorola) so I am wondering, what are the chances that I will see root or a root exploit for this phone in the near future?

I'm not sure that I would sell the device over not being able to gain root, but it is really really annoying me.


----------



## timsandtomsandroid (Sep 7, 2016)

bandario said:


> I've done a bit of poking around. I suspect that the bootloader could be unlocked with the commands "adb reboot bootloader" followed by "fastboot oem unlock-go".

Click to collapse




```
D:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>fastboot oem unlock-go
...
FAILED (remote: unknown command)
finished. total time: 0.002s
```

Didn't work.


----------



## Robbie P (Sep 7, 2016)

not sure if adb is working. On windows 7 with updated sdk and usb debugging set to on. ADB devices shows nothing.


----------



## bandario (Sep 7, 2016)

timsandtomsandroid said:


> ```
> D:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>fastboot oem unlock-go
> ...
> FAILED (remote: unknown command)
> ...

Click to collapse



Did ADB recognise your device?

And did you manage to reboot in fastboot mode?

I give up for now, will continue to feel like I'm just 'borrowing' the device from bullitt group...


----------



## timsandtomsandroid (Sep 8, 2016)

bandario said:


> Did ADB recognise your device?
> 
> And did you manage to reboot in fastboot mode?
> 
> I give up for now, will continue to feel like I'm just 'borrowing' the device from bullitt group...

Click to collapse



Yeah, it recognized it and was able to reboot into fastboot fine, it was just that command that didn't work.


----------



## bandario (Sep 8, 2016)

timsandtomsandroid said:


> Yeah, it recognized it and was able to reboot into fastboot fine, it was just that command that didn't work.

Click to collapse



Do you happen to remember what USB driver you installed to get the phone to reliably show up for ADB?

I have tried heaps: generic, samsung, lenovo, sony, random qualcomm - no show.


----------



## timsandtomsandroid (Sep 8, 2016)

bandario said:


> Do you happen to remember what USB driver you installed to get the phone to reliably show up for ADB?
> 
> I have tried heaps: generic, samsung, lenovo, sony, random qualcomm - no show.

Click to collapse



http://adbdriver.com/
That one. Although there might also be some weirdity going on with my drivers from when I tried_(and succeeded!)_ to get my Nvidia Shield Tablet to work on ADB. This is on Windows 7, btw.


----------



## Robbie P (Sep 8, 2016)

timsandtomsandroid said:


> http://adbdriver.com/
> That one. Although there might also be some weirdity going on with my drivers from when I tried_(and succeeded!)_ to get my Nvidia Shield Tablet to work on ADB. This is on Windows 7, btw.

Click to collapse



ADB works for me on windows 7 with that driver. Device shows up.:good:

edit; perhaps it is due to your "minimal" ADB and Fastboot not having that command?

edit2; I think the command is "fastboot oem unlock", without the -go.

edit3; I also think you need to toggle the "allow oem unlock" in developer options BEFORE fastboot oem unlock. I have toggled it and in the bootloader screen it still shows the device state as "locked". But at least you have given permission for it to be unlocked.

edit4; remember to backup what you can first, eg titanium backup. Super backup (call logs and texts) then copy all photos, flir pictures etc to external sd (and/or pc) then remove sdcard before trying oem unlock (a full wipe occurs). There is a tutorial here https://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Template:Unlock_Bootloader which confirms the toggle step first. I think I might give it a go, need to do a bit more reading first


----------



## footswitch (Sep 8, 2016)

+1 for rooting the S60

My friends and colleagues tell me wonders about the alternative firmwares they use on their phones.
I'm having several complaints about the behavior on this phone. So sorry in advance for the rant below.
I know very little about Android OS, but coming from 7 years of iPhone use, I recognize the following major flaws / limitations:
- The screen sensitivity is killing me - I can't have the phone in my pocket as it will behave like crazy if anything comes up, like a phone call. The other day this phone called 911 while in my pocket, which was an interesting experience.
-- This absolutely requires locking with pattern/code. Also requires locking immediately when turning the screen off. And you have to make sure you have it off before it goes into your pocket.
-- Can't turn the screen on for notifications, because touch sensitivity will keep it on 'forever'.
- Lack of notification control
-- APP BADGES - this is a must. I've seen people with this functionality embedded in their Android OS...
-- Single notification showing '12 unread e-mails on account [email protected]', instead of showing up a proper notification for each new e-mail (sender, subject, first line of message)
-- The same happens with missed calls, text messages and so on, it just shows the summary info.
-- Connectivity with my Garmin "smart-watch" (this watch is barely smart, but still) is horrible because of this. The notification info isn't useful at all.
-- With my old phone the most frequent thing I did was it would vibrate, automatically turning the screen on --> I pick it up --> see notification --> decide if it needs immediate action --> back into my pocket.
-- Sliding the notification doesn't always behave the same way. It's supposed to slide away, but sometimes it opens the app. Honestly I can't tell how it works exactly.

The screen sensitivity alone is driving me crazy and it constantly triggers an urge to get rid of the phone for good.


----------



## Vilbomus (Sep 9, 2016)

The reason why fastboot commands don't seem to work could be that qualcomm has disabled them from little kernel.

https:// developer.qualcomm.com/download/db410c/little-kernel-boot-loader-overview.pdf



> 2.9 Fastboot commands
> 
>  Fastbootcommands are currently disabled by default on user/production builds due to security
> considerations.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## slimbobaggins (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't know about you overseas guys, but here in the States, there's federal restrictions on the FLIR camera.  That alone would be a good reason for Bullitt Group to not be helpful with rooting.  Legal liability is what it is.

Not saying root wouldn't be nice.  But you know up front what you're buying.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## emusan (Sep 14, 2016)

slimbobaggins said:


> I don't know about you overseas guys, but here in the States, there's federal restrictions on the FLIR camera.  That alone would be a good reason for Bullitt Group to not be helpful with rooting.  Legal liability is what it is.
> 
> Not saying root wouldn't be nice.  But you know up front what you're buying.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If they're using the standard Lepton module (which they most likely are) then the module itself doesn't output more than 9FPS which is (as far as I know) the only real export restriction on these sensors.


----------



## TheNetwork (Oct 21, 2016)

BAMP BUMP

I needs me root


----------



## footswitch (Oct 21, 2016)

Given the negative feedback on this thread, and since this model isn't that much widespread, I don't believe our prayers will be answered any soon.


----------



## bi0bi0bi0bi0 (Oct 24, 2016)

there is a Chance via the rowhammer exploit, but iam not 100% sure

Edit: http://arstechnica.com/security/201...tflips-to-root-android-phones-is-now-a-thing/ there is also a test apk, if you could test it i would be interested in the result (root is a Main reason for me to buy a phone)


----------



## lover (Oct 25, 2016)

I have found this but not sure if it works
http://www.sadroid.com/root-cat-s60-5-minutes/


----------



## footswitch (Oct 25, 2016)

lover said:


> I have found this but not sure if it works
> http://www.sadroid.com/root-cat-s60-5-minutes/

Click to collapse



That popped up a while ago via G__gle search.
I'm not really inclined to try it myself:
- That website has the exact same instructions for a lot of models (it's like having a layout and just changing the model name),
- It doesn't say anything at all that leads you to believe it was actually tested on that specific model,
- I don't know the site myself, never been there before.
So you don't really know what the apps will do to your phone and/or any data on it.


----------



## lover (Oct 25, 2016)

footswitch said:


> That popped up a while ago via G__gle search.
> I'm not really inclined to try it myself:
> - That website has the exact same instructions for a lot of models (it's like having a layout and just changing the model name),
> - It doesn't say anything at all that leads you to believe it was actually tested on that specific model,
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you are right they use same template for many models


----------



## Unr3aL67 (Oct 26, 2016)

It's a scam and there are many other sites like this one stating they can root every device with "just a few simple steps", not just the S60...
They're pretty much hunting for those people who think rooting is the same dumb thing as jailbreaking and treat alle Android phones as equal.
If you've ever rooted any device, you'll instantly notice this process is shady as f*. First step is downloading 4shared... Seriously?
If you don't want your phone to become a malware-infested hackernode-type of brick, I'd strongly suggest to not even think of trying this.

 If a site like XDA doesn't have a solution for you, it's unlikely that a 3rd party idiot techsite does...

After all, XDA is the source of most solutions.


----------



## TheNetwork (Oct 28, 2016)

If we could get just one slightly informed dev to work on this phone I'm sure they could figure it out in less than a day.

Hell... has anyone even bothered to try iRoot, vRoot, King Root, Towel Root? Any or all of the one tap apps?


----------



## bandario (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes, none of them work.


----------



## bandario (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning all,

I have recently received my CAT S60 and I have to say, I am extremely pleased with the device out of the box.  It is solid, extremely well built, battery life is amazing and camera quality is far better than the reviews led me to believe. Call quality is also the best I have ever had on any handset.

Unfortunately, I have never before owned a device without root. I have rooted most of my phones + installed a custom rom within a couple of days of opening the box. Sadly, this time round I've bought a less-popular device which is quite new and there is no existing support.

I am able to do most of the root-requiring functions with this phone (flashlight via button from locked, skip tracks with volume etc) using software workarounds, but I am already butting up against things that are pissing me off because I don't have system access, and I am so used to having it.

I've read horror stories about the lockdown function Qualcomm have applied to the 617 chips, but I now see that some phones with this chip have already been rooted (Motorola) so I am wondering, what are the chances that I will see root or a root exploit for this phone in the near future?

I'm not sure that I would sell the device over not being able to gain root, but it is really really annoying me.


----------



## Tangib1e (Nov 1, 2016)

*Rowhammer?*

Something based on Rowhammer might do it, but I don't have the programming chops to do it nor a CAT S60 on which to try it.  I'm ordering one as soon as the 1st proof of concept is published, though ...

Rowhammer info here, courtesy of Ars Technica:  http://arstechnica.com/security/201...tflips-to-root-android-phones-is-now-a-thing/

EDIT:  Doh, this is the exact same info and link provided by bi0bi0bi0bi0 earlier, so please ignore me.  In fact, his link is probably where I got the info, and then a week later I just couldn't remember where I'd seen it and wondered why it wasn't mentioned here, when obviously, it was.  My bad.


----------



## willempretorius (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Just received my Cat S60, Also looking for root. Will do some research as well. (Not a programmer though), Did anyone else run the Hammer program fom Rowhammer?


----------



## UnableToResetOldProfile (Nov 17, 2016)

Unr3aL67 said:


> After all, XDA is the source of most solutions.

Click to collapse



4PDA has a lot of good info ther as well.

R00T is necessary for extending the partition. 
I have 117 apps in my phone, critical apps in the phone, games and such on the sd card that won't break the necessary functions of the phone.
I've run out of room with a 16GB standard partition setup in my phone.
I can extend it, the TUT's available, but I'm looking at the S60 as a replacement for the one I have now. 
I want a phone that will last me at least 5 years, I'm tired of going thru a phone every year or so......

Standing by, looking in occasionally.......


----------



## willempretorius (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Just saw the article about the quadrooter exploit, http://forums.androidcentral.com/general-news-discussion/709130-let-s-talk-about-quadrooter.html

Seems like the S60 does have one vulnerability.

Dont know if it will actually make a difference.


----------



## bandario (Nov 29, 2016)

I've just sold my Cat S60. Probably would have kept it if it had root but that's the way the cookie crumbles. It was in pretty much as-new condition so I did ok, but still lose out on a couple of hundred dollars. 

I figure if I'm going to have an unrooted phone, it may as well have decent specs and a great camera so I bought a galaxy S7 Active. I also didn't trust the waterproofing of the S60 for **** so I am anxiously awaiting my S7 active so that I can check the build date...fingers crossed. Some genius has already got temporary root working on the active so I think it's a better horse to back.

I wish you gentlemen all the best in this quest. I will absolutely miss the solid build quality and feel in the hand of the S60; they are a fine piece of hardware and I was extremely proud to own one. A damn shame that CAT and Bullit won't come to the party; these things would be absolutely mind-blowing with an unlocked bootloader and would almost certainly get a much larger following. I can't even imagine how good the battery life would be with a custom kernel and a few ROM tweaks by the pros.

So long, and good luck.


----------



## TheNetwork (Nov 29, 2016)

willempretorius said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just saw the article about the quadrooter exploit, http://forums.androidcentral.com/general-news-discussion/709130-let-s-talk-about-quadrooter.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does anyone know how to implement this?

Really itching to get root on this phone. So tired of the ads more than anything else.


----------



## mcferson (Dec 1, 2016)

bandario said:


> I've just sold my Cat S60. Probably would have kept it if it had root but that's the way the cookie crumbles. It was in pretty much as-new condition so I did ok, but still lose out on a couple of hundred dollars.
> 
> I figure if I'm going to have an unrooted phone, it may as well have decent specs and a great camera so I bought a galaxy S7 Active. I also didn't trust the waterproofing of the S60 for **** so I am anxiously awaiting my S7 active so that I can check the build date...fingers crossed. Some genius has already got temporary root working on the active so I think it's a better horse to back.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've tried the waterproof capabality and it's really ok. i've also tried its unbreakable cap' and other : still real. REALLY real. In other hand, one fall for the so famous selfsaid resistant XPeria Z3 and it remain no so ok. And lots of problem after little bath in 5cm of clear water.
However the CAT S60 suffer some slowness, but it's not a great problem.


----------



## McGuu (Dec 1, 2016)

*December Update recieved*

I've installed an OTA Update Moments ago.
No release notes.

Runs well untill now
The camera trigger sound is now corresponding to the music loudness.
So I was able to disable it.

Most important: 
*The QuadRooter vulnerability "CVE-2016-2504" is fixed.*
(Tested with QuadRooter By CheckPoint, like willempretorius)
So if that is a way to get that cool phone rooted, don't install the Update!

Me, just hopefull that ther will be an other way for root soon :fingers-crossed:

Edit:
The update has some strange behaviours:
Sometimes the "App Tolbox" shows "Downloading Hiking Trails" in the Notification Center.
Neither i have Hiking Trails, nor have i told the App to download something.
Also it seems that the touchscreen is just a little bit more sensitiv - sometimes annoying

Also nice to know:
The S60 supports rSAP!
I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## shoons (Dec 11, 2016)

Looking to root the CAT S60 as well.
Primarily for ad blocking.

Does anyone know how reputable Kidapso is? They offer "AutoRoot Tools" and claim it works with the S60. Haven't found any mention of this on these forums yet.


----------



## RafaelAguiar (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi, im getting crazy, i have a neighbor that has a cat s60, i set up a fast created google account (i dont remember the account)
and he reset the cellphone, and now we can use the cell because we dont remember the account
please help!
thanks in advance


----------



## TheNetwork (Jan 3, 2017)

well looks like this phone is never getting rooted.


----------



## vmicovic (Jan 4, 2017)

same here, waiting root


----------



## TheNetwork (Jan 6, 2017)

This is the only place I've ever found anyone with the same phone as me so I'll post this here. My camera has gone to hell. It does some weird gain-increase effect on shadows in dark-medium lit photos. Bright photos and HDR, totally fine, but non HDR photos in medium to dark lighting have seriously weird patterns where shadows should be, and when you inspect the picture closely it looks like the phone is trying to apply some weird gain effect to the shadows to create crappy after-effects HDR or something. 

I've emailed CAT several times, they're giving me the runaround typical "reset your phone, restart it, clear app data, make sure you're on the latest build". I think I've exhausted their options so hopefully next step is a replacement phone. I'm also HIGHLY irritated that the speaker grille feels like it was stuck on with the cheapest soft adhesive they could find. So much peeling, cracking, tearing.


----------



## vmicovic (Jan 7, 2017)

hi TheNetwork, same here problem with camera, weird stuff.. here is example (not perfect one) https://goo.gl/i2smz0
Seems that like he trying to get more light, but in bad way... 
So this is only in low light environment, when there is enough light, pictures are fine..

What do you think to get more of us with this kind of problem and together to contact them?


----------



## McGuu (Jan 7, 2017)

*Camera is down*



TheNetwork said:


> [...]My camera has gone to hell. [...]

Click to collapse



Mine too :crying:

First i realized the "shadows" and some kind of light "fringe" of dark motives. 
Also some neon colors seem to be "pixelated".

Now the camera is not usable outdoors.
It seems that the cold temperatures around 0°C hurt the camera. I'm just getting colored stripes.
Front camera works well.

Good thing, i got the CAT in winter so i realized it in time.


----------



## vmicovic (Jan 8, 2017)

McGuu said:


> Mine too :crying:
> 
> First i realized the "shadows" and some kind of light "fringe" of dark motives.
> Also some neon colors seem to be "pixelated".
> ...

Click to collapse



sad to hear, i just tested camera on -11 and seems that little slow focus, but work ok when have enough light...
here is one more example of what he doing (it`s screenshot from video):
https://s24.postimg.org/6mhqj31vp/video.png
seems that he try to add some AI light 

so, did someone do complaint where they bought it?


----------



## bandario (Jan 8, 2017)

Water damage. These things are so, so far from waterproof. SD card cover leaks like a sock full of water.


----------



## vmicovic (Jan 9, 2017)

that is not my case, i even wash him proper with "water gun" and he pass fine that kind of test, even i did not switch underwater mode...
btw: i got answer from them about camera:



> The quality of the pictures is hard to solve here, as it connected to the Marshmallow features. As you have stated, the problem may be solved with a new update onto Nougat, which is unfortunately not in store, and we could not come up with the exact date projected for SW migration. Our developers are working on the issue.
> 
> In the meantime, please try downloading any camera from your playstore, such as HD-camera Pro, or Professional camera, so as to resolve the issue a bit.
> 
> Please try out various modes with your camera, change the ISO or focus, or just reset it to factory settings.

Click to collapse



if that is software like i think and they said, so let`s back to root this device?


----------



## copabuse (Jan 14, 2017)

Is there no way to root this device?
I need to remove google and all the other bloatware crap from this phone and also deactivate the camera shutter sound.


----------



## Zork13 (Jan 14, 2017)

A root is definately needed for this device. The GUI is so ugly.


----------



## bandario (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning all,

I have recently received my CAT S60 and I have to say, I am extremely pleased with the device out of the box.  It is solid, extremely well built, battery life is amazing and camera quality is far better than the reviews led me to believe. Call quality is also the best I have ever had on any handset.

Unfortunately, I have never before owned a device without root. I have rooted most of my phones + installed a custom rom within a couple of days of opening the box. Sadly, this time round I've bought a less-popular device which is quite new and there is no existing support.

I am able to do most of the root-requiring functions with this phone (flashlight via button from locked, skip tracks with volume etc) using software workarounds, but I am already butting up against things that are pissing me off because I don't have system access, and I am so used to having it.

I've read horror stories about the lockdown function Qualcomm have applied to the 617 chips, but I now see that some phones with this chip have already been rooted (Motorola) so I am wondering, what are the chances that I will see root or a root exploit for this phone in the near future?

I'm not sure that I would sell the device over not being able to gain root, but it is really really annoying me.


----------



## iphoneus (Jan 18, 2017)

*Cat S60 camera and battery issues*

I'm glad I'm not the only with problems....my 3rd S60 is being delivered tomorrow.!  Battery issues is the main concern (12 hrs and it's down to 20%) but camera issues too...iv been suffering with poor picture quality to the point that highlights in an image are so blown out that they look like they have been tippexed.  Camera flash stopped working the other day....and is now greyed out and can't be selected no matter what I do.  Thankfully this was purchased from Amazon and they do a next day swap out....Cat want it back each time and are quoting a lead time of 21 days for repair.  Anyone else had any similar issues?


----------



## vmicovic (Jan 18, 2017)

iphoneus said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only with problems....my 3rd S60 is being delivered tomorrow.!  Battery issues is the main concern (12 hrs and it's down to 20%) but camera issues too...iv been suffering with poor picture quality to the point that highlights in an image are so blown out that they look like they have been tippexed.  Camera flash stopped working the other day....and is now greyed out and can't be selected no matter what I do.  Thankfully this was purchased from Amazon and they do a next day swap out....Cat want it back each time and are quoting a lead time of 21 days for repair.  Anyone else had any similar issues?

Click to collapse



i was have couple times battery issue, but it`s not problem with batter in my case, some applications was eating the battery.


----------



## dicaripolisi (Jan 19, 2017)

im waiting for Heros who can rooting s60 cat. cheers master!


----------



## vmicovic (Jan 19, 2017)

Anyone try this?
http://rootoreviews.com/root-Cat-S60-install-twrp-custom-recovery

i don`t think it will work, but who knows...


----------



## drviver (Jan 29, 2017)

*update*

I wrote an email to the Developers of the S60 and made them share the GPL Source code with the public.
https [:] //www[dot]myqnapcloud.com/smartshare/69fh7iml4l6p700t3v2vzb6z_6CTDrVj
Maybe there is someone out there, who is able to build a custom ROM out of it.
Sorry for the bad format of the link, but I can't post it in a readable format, cause the spam prevention  system, blocks it :crying:


----------



## vmicovic (Jan 30, 2017)

i cannot open address, loading constant ... :/


----------



## dicaripolisi (Jan 31, 2017)

kernel https://a42.myqnapcloud.com/share.cgi?tunnel_agent_id=57cd2cfd5b5d465d6d3bef3b&ssid=0BRAnQd&access_token=2.pQysMLJzGOjDHoZpIHrfX7kXlgUAnU2iu9ViDErh.1485772152&filename=kernel.7z&fid=0BRAnQd&path=%2F&openfolder=forcedownload

GPL https://a42.myqnapcloud.com/share.cgi?tunnel_agent_id=57cd2cfd5b5d465d6d3bef3b&ssid=0BRAnQd&access_token=2.pQysMLJzGOjDHoZpIHrfX7kXlgUAnU2iu9ViDErh.1485772152&filename=gpl_source.tgz&fid=0BRAnQd&path=%2F&openfolder=forcedownload


----------



## vulkanxxv (Feb 7, 2017)

I have a lot of problems with mine...
Reboot during a starting phone call 
Overheat randomly
Battery drain randomly
Continuous hanging and back to lock screen, when unlock found the app in the same position left (this mean that is not the app the hang reason)
Continuous up/down gsm signal.
If you add there is no possibility to root it...
I'm going back to Samsung or Sony


----------



## TheNetwork (Feb 9, 2017)

iphoneus said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only with problems....my 3rd S60 is being delivered tomorrow.!  Battery issues is the main concern (12 hrs and it's down to 20%) but camera issues too...iv been suffering with poor picture quality to the point that highlights in an image are so blown out that they look like they have been tippexed.  Camera flash stopped working the other day....and is now greyed out and can't be selected no matter what I do.  Thankfully this was purchased from Amazon and they do a next day swap out....Cat want it back each time and are quoting a lead time of 21 days for repair.  Anyone else had any similar issues?

Click to collapse



My phone was returned in I think just over a week from the day I sent it for repair.

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------




vmicovic said:


> Anyone try this?
> http://rootoreviews.com/root-Cat-S60-install-twrp-custom-recovery
> 
> i don`t think it will work, but who knows...

Click to collapse



Fake website. Anything that claims to root this phone is. Don't do it.


----------



## vmicovic (Feb 9, 2017)

dicaripolisi said:


> kernel https://a42.myqnapcloud.com/share.cgi?tunnel_agent_id=57cd2cfd5b5d465d6d3bef3b&ssid=0BRAnQd&access_token=2.pQysMLJzGOjDHoZpIHrfX7kXlgUAnU2iu9ViDErh.1485772152&filename=kernel.7z&fid=0BRAnQd&path=%2F&openfolder=forcedownload
> 
> GPL https://a42.myqnapcloud.com/share.cgi?tunnel_agent_id=57cd2cfd5b5d465d6d3bef3b&ssid=0BRAnQd&access_token=2.pQysMLJzGOjDHoZpIHrfX7kXlgUAnU2iu9ViDErh.1485772152&filename=gpl_source.tgz&fid=0BRAnQd&path=%2F&openfolder=forcedownload

Click to collapse



still cannot get it, can you reupload somewhere?


----------



## Chuggers (Feb 9, 2017)

vmicovic said:


> still cannot get it, can you reupload somewhere?

Click to collapse



Try these links

GPL_Source
https://www.myqnapcloud.com/smartshare/69fh7iml4l6p700t3v2vzb6z_6Yj8JOR

Kernel
https://www.myqnapcloud.com/smartshare/69fh7iml4l6p700t3v2vzb6z_6x848pk


----------



## Nicolbol (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm very happy with the CAT S60, but Bullit's support also ditched any question about updates, rooting and any other form of customization.

As a private user, I could deal with it, but the fact is, there are business opportunities with customizable ruggedized devices.

I'd lend one S60 to whomever has the experience and skills to actually port Lineage to it. And (s)he could even keep it if the job gets well done.  

A cash bonus could even be in order if :
- The port is well maintained for at least 2 years
- The FLIR related apps and drivers can still be integrated to the custom ROM
- The necessary patches would be open-sourced and pulled into Lineage's tree
- The install process (including fetching FLIR binaries from a vanilla ROM and merging to / installing over) is automated and/or well documented
- The person doing the job can provide my company with a service invoice


----------



## bandario (Feb 26, 2017)

I realise you probably chose this device because you need the thermal imaging but IMO you would be much better served choosing a better quality device and issuing FLIR ONE units to your staff.


The CAT S60 has turned out to be an absolute lemon on every front; we were all hoodwinked by their flashy marketing campaign but once the dust settled the truth has finally hit home: CAT took a mid-range chinese handset and jammed it in a nice  looking rugged case. There  are SO many issues with these things. Some people got lucky, but overall they are an absolute lemon.


----------



## copabuse (Mar 1, 2017)

bandario said:


> I realise you probably chose this device because you need the thermal imaging but IMO you would be much better served choosing a better quality device and issuing FLIR ONE units to your staff.
> 
> 
> The CAT S60 has turned out to be an absolute lemon on every front; we were all hoodwinked by their flashy marketing campaign but once the dust settled the truth has finally hit home: CAT took a mid-range chinese handset and jammed it in a nice  looking rugged case. There  are SO many issues with these things. Some people got lucky, but overall they are an absolute lemon.

Click to collapse



We knew that. Almsot all mobile phones come from China AND have issues, so what?
My CAT S60 is the best phone i could ever get. It's THE surivial phone, in case the world goes to crap... (And before You assume anything: No, i'm not getting paid for saying that)
Thermal $ucks way to hard on this one, but it's better then nothing. Everythign else works as intended (atleast for me)

Also: After disabling most of the Google and bloatware crap (without rooting it, how so?), the battery holds ages.
I don't know about You guys, but filming for 10 minutes straight didn't discharged my phone completely (Not like with my old phone which is a HTC One S = I also disabled it's most redundant apps and features)

Anyways, any news or updates regarding the root?


----------



## justplainguy (Mar 4, 2017)

*second sim disabled*

Just unboxed brand new s60 in south Africa, only to find the second sim is disabled. WTF. it seems the network operator that sold the phone is insisting I buy data from them.

Assuming this requires a rooting, is there any progress on this?

is there another way to enable this second sim?


----------



## TheNetwork (Mar 6, 2017)

bandario said:


> I realise you probably chose this device because you need the thermal imaging but IMO you would be much better served choosing a better quality device and issuing FLIR ONE units to your staff.
> 
> 
> The CAT S60 has turned out to be an absolute lemon on every front; we were all hoodwinked by their flashy marketing campaign but once the dust settled the truth has finally hit home: CAT took a mid-range chinese handset and jammed it in a nice  looking rugged case. There  are SO many issues with these things. Some people got lucky, but overall they are an absolute lemon.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry you feel that way because myself and many others find this phone to be magnitudes more stable than any other android phone.


----------



## Chuggers (Mar 8, 2017)

justplainguy said:


> Just unboxed brand new s60 in south Africa, only to find the second sim is disabled. WTF. it seems the network operator that sold the phone is insisting I buy data from them.
> 
> Assuming this requires a rooting, is there any progress on this?
> 
> is there another way to enable this second sim?

Click to collapse



That is a right pain.  I don't think there is a way to do that,


----------



## Semseddin (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

Is there any firmware available for this device ? Apparently, there are two variants of S60

1- USA and LATAM model ( made for latin america and North America ) 

2- Chinese and Europe variant ( supports 3G and 4g bands of european networks ) 

I have a latam device in Turkey and i can't seem to connect to 3G networks using 2100mhz band. It is a big issue. I would try to cross flash firmware of China variant to Latam device to see if it fixes the issue. 

Thanks.


----------



## Chuggers (Mar 10, 2017)

Semseddin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is there any firmware available for this device ? Apparently, there are two variants of S60
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi

The firmware is not the issue here,  there 2 H/W variants on the S60, they both used the same firmware but as stated different H/W

1- USA and LATAM model ( made for latin American and North America ) 

2- Chinese and Europe variant ( supports 3G and 4g bands of European networks ) 

Where did you get your device from???

Have tried to contact catphones.com for support.


----------



## Semseddin (Mar 10, 2017)

Chuggers said:


> Hi
> 
> The firmware is not the issue here,  there 2 H/W variants on the S60, they both used the same firmware but as stated different H/W
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is irrevelant where i got the device. I get a lot of devices from many places around the world. Contacted cat support and asked for the firmware. Doubt if they would provide any hand about it.. Still worth a shot. In the meantime, i am searching for firmware for the device, i am positive it is just the same hardware for both variants but marked as different variants for different regions with different firmwares. Btw i have both devices at the moment. I can experiment stuff on them,just need firmware in case of any failure.


----------



## bandario (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning all,

I have recently received my CAT S60 and I have to say, I am extremely pleased with the device out of the box.  It is solid, extremely well built, battery life is amazing and camera quality is far better than the reviews led me to believe. Call quality is also the best I have ever had on any handset.

Unfortunately, I have never before owned a device without root. I have rooted most of my phones + installed a custom rom within a couple of days of opening the box. Sadly, this time round I've bought a less-popular device which is quite new and there is no existing support.

I am able to do most of the root-requiring functions with this phone (flashlight via button from locked, skip tracks with volume etc) using software workarounds, but I am already butting up against things that are pissing me off because I don't have system access, and I am so used to having it.

I've read horror stories about the lockdown function Qualcomm have applied to the 617 chips, but I now see that some phones with this chip have already been rooted (Motorola) so I am wondering, what are the chances that I will see root or a root exploit for this phone in the near future?

I'm not sure that I would sell the device over not being able to gain root, but it is really really annoying me.


----------



## Chuggers (Mar 10, 2017)

Semseddin said:


> It is irrevelant where i got the device. I get a lot of devices from many places around the world. Contacted cat support and asked for the firmware. Doubt if they would provide any hand about it.. Still worth a shot. In the meantime, i am searching for firmware for the device, i am positive it is just the same hardware for both variants but marked as different variants for different regions with different firmwares. Btw i have both devices at the moment. I can experiment stuff on them,just need firmware in case of any failure.

Click to collapse



I agree what you saying,  I know that it's different H/W for different variants this because there are different bands for different variants.   So the Latam variants supports the following bands 2, 4, 5, 7, 12, 17 LTE and Euro supports 1, 3, 7, 8, 20.  This means the antennas are different making the device having split H/W.  

If you have contacted CAT phones for support in firmware lets hope you get the firmware.  Then people should be able to root the device


----------



## Semseddin (Mar 10, 2017)

There are 2 unique options in stock recovery, maybe they can fix my issue.

1- set cid from sdcard
2- update apn from sdcard


----------



## bandario (Mar 13, 2017)

TheNetwork said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way because myself and many others find this phone to be magnitudes more stable than any other android phone.

Click to collapse



Then you got lucky. If you read the replies to this very thread, or poke your head in on androidforums or the reddit CatS60 forum you will see many users who's phones continue to do many or all of the following:

1) Weird camera artifacts/ quality issues
2) Delaminating speaker grills
3) Charge port covers disintegrating 
4) Getting hot and burning through battery in a couple of hours with no reasonable explanation
5) random reboots multiple times per day
6)Not actually waterproof AT ALL due to total failure of rear rubber seal.
7)Being a general turd.

If you live in the country you purchased it from, no problem. You can just keep sending your handset back so that CAT can replace it - I'm sure they factored in a huge number of returns and could probably afford 3 returns per handset before they lose any real money.

If you are one of the unlucky people who bought the handset from overseas because it wasn't released locally, you are looking at ENORMOUS personal cost to keep doing this as they are uninterested in covering return postage in spite of their own stuff ups.

If you are in the market for a cheap chinese handset, there are MUCH better options out there, even in the rugged realm and for a price that would be reasonable to charge for this level of performance Eg. Ulefone Armor, BV6000, BV7000 to name a few, purely of the rugged variety. With the cat, you are paying an extra USD$400 for the brand name and a thermal camera, meaning unless you absolutely need the thermal camera there is no reason to pay this much as you are still getting a crappy Chinaphone that behaves like a sick dog.

Can't believe I fell for it, I should have known better. Rest assured this company will never see another dollar from me, and I used to recommend their boots and safety gear to our new recruits as well.


----------



## CDMCCDMC (Mar 13, 2017)

bandario said:


> Then you got lucky. If you read the replies to this very thread, or poke your head in on androidforums or the reddit CatS60 forum you will see many users who's phones continue to do many or all of the following:
> 
> 1) Weird camera artifacts/ quality issues
> 2) Delaminating speaker grills
> ...

Click to collapse



Well i'm the lucky one then,lol!
1) in low light, camera is crap
2) still on there tight
3) solid as a rock (in online reviews they all look like they are broken for some reason, but on my phone they are fine and not flimsy)
4) battery lasts for me 2-3days (lost 30% in a day when was using messanger non stop with 4G always on)
5) never randomly rebooted
6) was in a lake, underwater. still works just fine.
7) meh, its okay.

the only two things i hate about it, is that the camera in low light is bad and as far as i know, its not yet rootable? other than that, its a good brick. well at least the one i have. probably got lucky...


----------



## Chuggers (Mar 14, 2017)

Semseddin said:


> There are 2 unique options in stock recovery, maybe they can fix my issue.
> 
> 1- set cid from sdcard
> 2- update apn from sdcard

Click to collapse



Looking at this option on my phone I have no understanding what that does.  Have asked CAT support what that option does?


----------



## Semseddin (Mar 14, 2017)

Chuggers said:


> Looking at this option on my phone I have no understanding what that does.  Have asked CAT support what that option does?

Click to collapse



I got a reply from their support rep that those settings were to help to root the device but they couldn't provide how to do it. Obviously their support team is incompetent and insufficient.


----------



## CDMCCDMC (Mar 19, 2017)

so trying to root this CAT is not possible?


----------



## Semseddin (Mar 22, 2017)

CDMCCDMC said:


> so trying to root this CAT is not possible?

Click to collapse



Sure it is possible and it should be easy to do but you don't have firmware at hand if things go bad. That is a bummer.


----------



## CDMCCDMC (Mar 22, 2017)

Semseddin said:


> Sure it is possible and it should be easy to do but you don't have firmware at hand if things go bad. That is a bummer.

Click to collapse



isn't it possible to make a rip of the existing firmware?


----------



## Shaeto (Mar 22, 2017)

did someone catch ota update links using adb logcat ?


----------



## e=mc cached (Mar 25, 2017)

0





Shaeto said:


> did someone catch ota update links using adb logcat ?

Click to collapse



SystemUpdateTask: starting download of --- I can't post links. but I have the link for the download.


----------



## garou_umbra_warrior (Mar 27, 2017)

im also very interested in this.i noticed that in the stock recovery there is an option to mount system..maybe that is helpful


----------



## robertut (Mar 28, 2017)

It would be so good to have a Sailfish OS rom for this device.


----------



## garou_umbra_warrior (Mar 28, 2017)

Απουσιολόγος said:


> I propose you try "Kingroot".
> 
> Sent from my MLS IQ1855 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



No automatic rooting software works with this phone.


----------



## TheNetwork (Mar 29, 2017)

Does anyone have issues with their S60 not connecting to LTE on AT&T? I tried messing with different AT&T APNs, and nothing even gets a data connection other than the stock APN that the phone gets from the SIM card, and that seems to be limited to H+. My SIM card is definitely LTE compatible. 

Any ideas?


----------



## robertut (Mar 29, 2017)

Here's the OTA update ZIP for CAT S60:
https://android.clients.google.com/.../966e48f13fa7b7dda2e9ccbedd571b41ebe2f76c.zip
(thanks to @e=mc cached for the link)

Looks like there's the whole system partition image in it, also a system update image, boot image, recovery image, splash image etc. I think this should be able to restore the phone to factory state if root or other rom bricks it, but is there some odin-like program to load the zip file to the device somehow?
Some metadata: CatS60:6.0.1/MMB29M/LTE_S0201121.0_S60_0.028.00


----------



## MarTinCzeK (Mar 29, 2017)

hello all!

if this is true update/repair image we can try to:
- install adb "pack" onto our pc
- plug in cat s60 via usb
- select and activate USB debugging option in system/development menu
- use in PC command prompt:
adb sideload 'name of update.zip'

*'name of update.zip'=any leaked OTA / OEM update filename

Good Luck
PS we will need also TWRP but there is important help from anyone established developer here who would be kindly that good and open that leaked OTA udpate to see proper directories/partition sizes or proper layout to get recovery freedom!


----------



## robertut (Mar 30, 2017)

This is indeed true update. Straight from android official servers.


----------



## CDMCCDMC (Mar 31, 2017)

great news so far, i hope someone can manage to root this darn CAT,lol!


----------



## slimbobaggins (Mar 31, 2017)

TheNetwork said:


> Does anyone have issues with their S60 not connecting to LTE on AT&T? I tried messing with different AT&T APNs, and nothing even gets a data connection other than the stock APN that the phone gets from the SIM card, and that seems to be limited to H+. My SIM card is definitely LTE compatible.
> 
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Been using mine on AT&T GoPhone since day one with no issues.  LTE is very snappy.


----------



## bandario (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning all,

I have recently received my CAT S60 and I have to say, I am extremely pleased with the device out of the box.  It is solid, extremely well built, battery life is amazing and camera quality is far better than the reviews led me to believe. Call quality is also the best I have ever had on any handset.

Unfortunately, I have never before owned a device without root. I have rooted most of my phones + installed a custom rom within a couple of days of opening the box. Sadly, this time round I've bought a less-popular device which is quite new and there is no existing support.

I am able to do most of the root-requiring functions with this phone (flashlight via button from locked, skip tracks with volume etc) using software workarounds, but I am already butting up against things that are pissing me off because I don't have system access, and I am so used to having it.

I've read horror stories about the lockdown function Qualcomm have applied to the 617 chips, but I now see that some phones with this chip have already been rooted (Motorola) so I am wondering, what are the chances that I will see root or a root exploit for this phone in the near future?

I'm not sure that I would sell the device over not being able to gain root, but it is really really annoying me.


----------



## Shaeto (Apr 1, 2017)

robertut said:


> Here's the OTA update ZIP for CAT S60:
> Looks like there's the whole system partition image in it, also a system update image, boot image, recovery image, splash image etc. I think this should be able to restore the phone to factory state if root or other rom bricks it, but is there some odin-like program to load the zip file to the device somehow?
> Some metadata: CatS60:6.0.1/MMB29M/LTE_S0201121.0_S60_0.028.00

Click to collapse



unfortunately there is only rom patches.. it is (almost) not possible to restore patch to original rom, mb if we can catch all other OTA links - i received at least 3 updates after first boot


----------



## Leo bête à part (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi everybody, I have this nice S60 for 3 weeks now, and it's all fine for me;
Like every one here, if it can be rooted it will be much more mine.

Today I've found this : http://root-tutorials.org/cat-s60
Did anyone try this ? Or is it another scam site ?

The guy says that he found this on xda, but I doubt  of it ...


----------



## garou_umbra_warrior (Apr 4, 2017)

It must be fake..Will not try it as I already know there is no custom recovery for the s60 and it's bootloader is locked


----------



## CDMCCDMC (Apr 5, 2017)

yea, if you google "root Cat S60" everything you see in the search is fake, unless its on XDA. still waiting for someone to root this thing, hell, im gonna buy a beer to who ever does!


----------



## garou_umbra_warrior (Apr 5, 2017)

CDMCCDMC said:


> yea, if you google "root Cat S60" everything you see in the search is fake, unless its on XDA. still waiting for someone to root this thing, hell, im gonna buy a beer to who ever does!

Click to collapse




I will also..


----------



## Leo bête à part (Apr 8, 2017)

garou_umbra_warrior said:


> It must be fake..Will not try it as I already know there is no custom recovery for the s60 and it's bootloader is locked

Click to collapse





CDMCCDMC said:


> yea, if you google "root Cat S60" everything you see in the search is fake, unless its on XDA. still waiting for someone to root this thing, hell, im gonna buy a beer to who ever does!

Click to collapse



Thanks ....

Still waiting for buying a beer if root will arrive one day ...


----------



## drviver (Apr 11, 2017)

*Several Options*

So:
-Boot can't probably be flashed, it is compiled completely locked (fastboot, other options unknown(qfill, etc.)
-fastboot getprop all (works)
-no easy root exploits are available (checked all exploits until 2015) (Security Patch November)
-Runs:
--MSM9852
--lk (Kernel)
-no auto root tool 
-no stock rom
-we have several ota updates (doesn't help)
-sideloads get signature checked so dead end there (no possible bypass)

So what I currently do is search in for an exploit in the source code, race conditions etc.
But as far as I know: This is one of the most secure android phones ever (Maybe because before that I only had Samsung )
We really need that root, freeeeedooooommm


----------



## garou_umbra_warrior (Apr 11, 2017)

drviver said:


> So:
> -Boot can't probably be flashed, it is compiled completely locked (fastboot, other options unknown(qfill, etc.)
> -fastboot getprop all (works)
> -no easy root exploits are available (checked all exploits until 2015) (Security Patch November)
> ...

Click to collapse



it also seems to be encrypted in the storage or so it says.It seems airtight enough but i have to say if they hadnt relied on the google stuff but made a custom stable and privacy based rom , this phone would be one of the best all around.


----------



## drviver (Apr 11, 2017)

*Kernel Files*

Can someone who downloaded the sources reupload them, cause bullitt took them down.
Cause I would like to recompile them, especially the kernel, even though I am not even sure they gave me the correct files, because they were false pre-configured, but whatever give it a chance
Secret code: #02# (für Dialer)


----------



## slimbobaggins (Apr 14, 2017)

I just got a notice to upgrade the software on my S60.  I guess Bullitt must have found another exploit they want to lock down.


----------



## drviver (Apr 14, 2017)

*On the track*



slimbobaggins said:


> I just got a notice to upgrade the software on my S60.  I guess Bullitt must have found another exploit they want to lock down.

Click to collapse



Is there a way to find out what exploit it is, so I get like a feedback for where to search.


----------



## slimbobaggins (Apr 14, 2017)

drviver said:


> Is there a way to find out what exploit it is, so I get like a feedback for where to search.

Click to collapse



The notification just says "important security updates"


----------



## drviver (Apr 14, 2017)

slimbobaggins said:


> The notification just says "important security updates"

Click to collapse



Is it possible for you to get the download url with logcat?


----------



## slimbobaggins (Apr 14, 2017)

drviver said:


> Is it possible for you to get the download url with logcat?

Click to collapse



If you can point me towards directions on how to do it.  Im not knowledgeable about this stuff.

Since it seems it downloaded the update on the sneak, I may not be able to get the url now anyways, but I'll try.

For what its worth, I ended up powering my phone off and back on earlier, and it didn't install the update, but is no longer requesting I install it.  I don't even dare have it check for an update though.

Get me some info on how to get the URL with logcat and I'll try to get to it this weekend.


----------



## drviver (Apr 14, 2017)

if you already downloaded it:
-disable all network (wifi, mobile)
-then you should go into the system app manager and search for play store, clear its cache. Then search for play services and click disable, and then enable again. 
-go to the about phone tab in settings and search for a field named build number click on it 8 times or maybe more, there will be messages about developer stat or something
-now you activated a new settings tab, developer settings
-in there settings search for usb debugging, activate it
-plug your phone into your pc
-on the web search for something like minimal adb tools, there are commandline tools to connect to your phone
-Terminal:
-- (if on windows, its the cmd.exe(search it in the start menu)
--(on osx(mac) the terminal
--linux -> you know what I am talking about
-now in the terminal go to the folder you downloaded the adb tools, and run it with your phone plugged it: adb logcat

now on the phone enable network and go to the update tab, it will download
-in the terminal on pc search cmd+f/ctrl+f for http

if not successful I help you further

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------

btw. if you don't want updates, just disable the play store services afterwards
you don't need them for the play store to work anyways


----------



## Shaeto (Apr 17, 2017)

it is here https (blabla :// blabla) android.googleapis.com/packages/ota/cat_cats60_cats60/1778117c388287bff6ca8ebc7c9612b5a6c30b37.zip (usa cat)


----------



## TheNetwork (Apr 21, 2017)

OK does someone who knows how to compile a recovery want to try this? I would but I have no idea what I'm doing...

https://abhisek.github.io/coolpad_note3/porting/2015/11/05/unlocking-the-bootloader.html


----------



## chamosolano (Apr 22, 2017)

How do I enable qualcomm ports?


----------



## drviver (Apr 25, 2017)

chamosolano said:


> How do I enable qualcomm ports?

Click to collapse



what do you mean, please be more precise


----------



## TheNetwork (Apr 29, 2017)

OK if anyone has an issue with LTE, grab a phone from a friend that was SOLD BY AT&T, put your sim in it for 5 minutes or so, and then put it back in your S60. I believe my LTE got disabled when I put my sim in my old Atrix 4G (HSPA) for several days while my S60 was being repaired.


----------



## bandario (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning all,

I have recently received my CAT S60 and I have to say, I am extremely pleased with the device out of the box.  It is solid, extremely well built, battery life is amazing and camera quality is far better than the reviews led me to believe. Call quality is also the best I have ever had on any handset.

Unfortunately, I have never before owned a device without root. I have rooted most of my phones + installed a custom rom within a couple of days of opening the box. Sadly, this time round I've bought a less-popular device which is quite new and there is no existing support.

I am able to do most of the root-requiring functions with this phone (flashlight via button from locked, skip tracks with volume etc) using software workarounds, but I am already butting up against things that are pissing me off because I don't have system access, and I am so used to having it.

I've read horror stories about the lockdown function Qualcomm have applied to the 617 chips, but I now see that some phones with this chip have already been rooted (Motorola) so I am wondering, what are the chances that I will see root or a root exploit for this phone in the near future?

I'm not sure that I would sell the device over not being able to gain root, but it is really really annoying me.


----------



## dev91083 (Apr 30, 2017)

e=mc cached said:


> 0
> 
> SystemUpdateTask: starting download of --- I can't post links. but I have the link for the download.

Click to collapse



would it be possible to get the link

---------- Post added 30th April 2017 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 29th April 2017 at 11:13 PM ----------

just got cat s60 in mail
used it once with my att sim
did a factory reset and google locked me out
the funny thing is i have the password and alternate verifications of ownership
no help from google except this unending loop of a 24 hour wait that im still waiting on 4 days later


----------



## dicaripolisi (May 9, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNfxOQgoQLM
Published on May 2, 2017

1. Download and Install the latest version of AutoRoot_tools.apk (Link below).

2. Run AutoRoot_tools.apk on your PHONE. Wait few seconds for AutoRoot Tools to recognise your device and version number.

3. Select the available Android OS version OR Custom ROM you wish to install from the dropdown box.

4. Click the Start button, and wait for the process to complete.

5. Once completed, you will have your selected firmware version or Custom Rom installed on your device.

That is all about How to Install Custom Rom/How to Upgrade your phone to Android Nougat 7.0 / 7.1 using AutoRoot_tools.apk. If you have any question regarding How to Install Custom Rom on your phone, let us know in the comment section below.



Download AutoRoot_tools.apk : http://bit.ly/2pePRVj

hi cat60 users,does somebody using this way for root?


----------



## drviver (May 10, 2017)

*Nope*



dicaripolisi said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNfxOQgoQLM
> Published on May 2, 2017
> 
> 1. Download and Install the latest version of AutoRoot_tools.apk (Link below).
> ...

Click to collapse



What makes you think, that this works, cause it doesn't


----------



## h22sean (May 18, 2017)

Hi guys,

Slightly off topic but relevant in a way. I bought a S60 in South Africa from a guy off an ebay equivalent. Phone was still sealed in box as sold to him. Phone perfectly fine however, I have now tried the dual sim function and it is not working. I have contacted CAT phones and they say the hardware is changed by each retailer for either single or dual sim, which I don't believe. The phone has two SIM slots but it looks like the firmware is just for single SIM. I have confirmed this with another retailer in South Africa who actually import the phones and they say they can free of charge load the dual SIM firmware.

Problem is that I have now relocated to Australia so I can't have this done. Now I am looking for the dual SIM firmware. Any idea where I could get this?


----------



## drviver (May 18, 2017)

If we knew where to get any firmware from we would be very happy, but we don't contact the catphones uk or com support, they might know. And if you get it, please give us a link where we can download it. 
Good luck


----------



## TheNetwork (May 18, 2017)

I'm surprised there aren't more people on XDA with this phone. It's durable (dropped mine on tile/concrete dozens of times, only some bumper scratches), has good battery life, it'd be great for the hipsters because no one has one, it has nearly stock android, and people seem to fall for the stupid worthless samsung gimmicks, so why not this one's FLIR camera (not a gimmick really but most people don't understand that)?


----------



## vulkanxxv (May 18, 2017)

TheNetwork said:


> I'm surprised there aren't more people on XDA with this phone. It's durable (dropped mine on tile/concrete dozens of times, only some bumper scratches), has good battery life, it'd be great for the hipsters because no one has one, it has nearly stock android, and people seem to fall for the stupid worthless samsung gimmicks, so why not this one's FLIR camera (not a gimmick really but most people don't understand that)?

Click to collapse



This phone is like my grand Cherokee. 
Al lot of problems and a lot of satisfaction.

Inviato dal mio S60 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trohn_javolta (May 28, 2017)

Any updates here? A friend gave me this phone. It has Google account verification (factory reset protection) on it. I'm wondering if there's a way to get around this.


----------



## JallasZA (Jun 6, 2017)

*Cat S60 Nougat 7.0 or Later*

Has anyone found a Custom Rom for the Cat S60 phone as of yet? And further to that, has any one on this forum done a Root on this device before? I have been looking everywhere, with no avail.


----------



## vmicovic (Jun 9, 2017)

any updates about rooting ?


----------



## JallasZA (Jun 9, 2017)

vmicovic said:


> any updates about rooting ?

Click to collapse



I think this thread is dead in the water. No one is able to root this device. 

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------




JallasZA said:


> I think this thread is dead in the water. No one is able to root this device.

Click to collapse



It has been a year since the first post on this thread. With no answers....


----------



## Darkudark (Jun 19, 2017)

*Still waiting*



JallasZA said:


> I think this thread is dead in the water. No one is able to root this device.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am waiting too for further information related to this Cat phone,but no luck with rooting it.


----------



## mtmole (Jun 26, 2017)

I have been given an S60 as a gift and I have been searching firmware for this device,  It's been over a year before pulling in some favours but I am sourcing some firmware for the S60, can anyone tell how to post links as I can't do that as I am a new member.


----------



## Robbie P (Jun 27, 2017)

mtmole said:


> I have been given an S60 as a gift and I have been searching firmware for this device,  It's been over a year before pulling in some favours but I am sourcing some firmware for the S60, can anyone tell how to post links as I can't do that as I am a new member.

Click to collapse



Welcome to the forum
Try putting the link in code brackets (hash symbol at top)

```
https://forum.xda-developers.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=72814847
```
Or PM me and I can post


----------



## JallasZA (Jun 27, 2017)

*Finally*



Robbie P said:


> Welcome to the forum
> Try putting the link in code brackets (hash symbol at top)
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like we are finally getting somewhere with this thread.


----------



## Robbie P (Jun 27, 2017)

JallasZA said:


> Looks like we are finally getting somewhere with this thread.

Click to collapse



Let's hope so. But I am not a Dev, just an RC


----------



## mtmole (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback

Here we go


```
https://mega.nz/#!5KQEwSyK!MpTsGIcjGx3lg8tV2_zQ_uSqVXSWjAIH2RTCTV9-d14
```

Unknown how to flash it as I can see any tools in the zip file


----------



## drviver (Jul 1, 2017)

mtmole said:


> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> Here we go
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



for what I understand of android, and the CAT s60 bootloader, it doesn't allow flashing unsigned firmware. Which means if we ever want Root for this phone we need either Bullitt to sign it for us, or them sending out a signed unlocked bootloader firmware patch. As far as I know the telecom providers have the power to sign firmware, cause they can send out OTAs on their own


UPDATE:
I checked on the files in your archive and they are Qualcomm flash binaries. If one can enable diag mode on the phone he can patch any system partitions. The thing is, the cat s60 has no standard diagnosis mode, or more precisely  I haven't found one yet.


Also, where did you get those files from? If you got these would it be possible for you to ask how to get into diagnosis mode or test mode?

UPDATE 2:

TOOLS:
QPST
QFIL
QualFast
EMMC DL

Flashing these files requires you to go to download mode:
Power off phone, connect the phone to your pc powered on pc, while holding down volume up and down, the screen flashes one time and then it goes black, now you are in download mode
Install the Qualcomm usb com drivers and you are good to go using one of the tools above.

To get out of download mode just press volume up, down and power button for sometime, or try any other combination if this doesn't work


----------



## TheNetwork (Jul 2, 2017)

How often do you guys just get a random hard reboot on your S60?

Mine has been getting worse and worse. It used to be maybe once every week or two. Now it's every other day, sometimes every day. It never just happens randomly, it's when I'm using it or immediately after I turn the screen off with the power button. But it's never the same app or whatever that triggers it. I want to do a factory reset but I'm so sick of having to re-type all my damn passwords.


----------



## drviver (Jul 2, 2017)

TheNetwork said:


> How often do you guys just get a random hard reboot on your S60?
> 
> Mine has been getting worse and worse. It used to be maybe once every week or two. Now it's every other day, sometimes every day. It never just happens randomly, it's when I'm using it or immediately after I turn the screen off with the power button. But it's never the same app or whatever that triggers it. I want to do a factory reset but I'm so sick of having to re-type all my damn passwords.

Click to collapse



Check your logs, I am sure you can find a clue in there, where to search for the reason, mine did it too, but then it stopped doing it


----------



## bandario (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning all,

I have recently received my CAT S60 and I have to say, I am extremely pleased with the device out of the box.  It is solid, extremely well built, battery life is amazing and camera quality is far better than the reviews led me to believe. Call quality is also the best I have ever had on any handset.

Unfortunately, I have never before owned a device without root. I have rooted most of my phones + installed a custom rom within a couple of days of opening the box. Sadly, this time round I've bought a less-popular device which is quite new and there is no existing support.

I am able to do most of the root-requiring functions with this phone (flashlight via button from locked, skip tracks with volume etc) using software workarounds, but I am already butting up against things that are pissing me off because I don't have system access, and I am so used to having it.

I've read horror stories about the lockdown function Qualcomm have applied to the 617 chips, but I now see that some phones with this chip have already been rooted (Motorola) so I am wondering, what are the chances that I will see root or a root exploit for this phone in the near future?

I'm not sure that I would sell the device over not being able to gain root, but it is really really annoying me.


----------



## mtmole (Jul 4, 2017)

drviver said:


> for what I understand of android, and the CAT s60 bootloader, it doesn't allow flashing unsigned firmware. Which means if we ever want Root for this phone we need either Bullitt to sign it for us, or them sending out a signed unlocked bootloader firmware patch. As far as I know the telecom providers have the power to sign firmware, cause they can send out OTAs on their own
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> ...

Click to collapse



So what do I need to find out to make this phone rootable?


----------



## cesarq (Jul 12, 2017)

hi 
i download that firmware . but that firmware not like  others not like one system file e.t.c.i connect phone up-down vol and put cable pc thats ok qualcomm ports connect software hqt2 (its commercial) before cannot use because i need loader now connect ok software see phone and i try read dump but failed every time randomly but recovery dump sucessful .but at now i cannot try flash firmware because i need read pattern before. but no sucess .i need information iside phone.in friday friend give me another cat s60 for expiriments and for these phone i can try flash recovery or other files to the phone


----------



## cesarq (Jul 14, 2017)

cesarq said:


> hi
> i download that firmware . but that firmware not like  others not like one system file e.t.c.i connect phone up-down vol and put cable pc thats ok qualcomm ports connect software hqt2 (its commercial) before cannot use because i need loader now connect ok software see phone and i try read dump but failed every time randomly but recovery dump sucessful .but at now i cannot try flash firmware because i need read pattern before. but no sucess .i need information iside phone.in friday friend give me another cat s60 for expiriments and for these phone i can try flash recovery or other files to the phone

Click to collapse






today flashed phone fort that firmware sucess 
maybe can somebody try compile the mod recovery for cat i can try flash


----------



## CDMCCDMC (Jul 17, 2017)

new update just popped out for S60. Anyone have any idea what it fixes? cause it doesn't say specifics what it updates. i'm currently on 6.0.1 and the new update size is 86.8MB

it says 

This update includes:
Some important security updates
Several minor improvements to the general usability

its like saying "we fixed something, or probably broke something else, what ever" lol


----------



## slimbobaggins (Jul 19, 2017)

I've stopped installing their updates, as two updates ago, they took what was a pretty decent quality camera, and degraded the quality with their update, and have yet to fix it since then.  
As a matter of fact, the only noticeable change I've seen with any of their updates, is them breaking the camera.  Otherwise, all other changes have been transparent.  Likely just them closing loopholes as they find them, in hopes of preventing us from ever rooting the phone.
So... yeah, I'll hold off on the updates in hopes someone eventually roots this phone.


----------



## specnaz157 (Jul 20, 2017)

hi guys, i've been following this thread for a past few days, I got S60 just last week and I have until Wednesday to return it if not happy with it. Now I love the phone, but the camera is just funny compared to my old S6 Edge , I have installed latest updates that were pushed by Bullit and now after reading this thread I'm seriously considering returning it if there's no hope of rooting or at least getting a Nougat on it to improve the camera. I will also say I threw the phone into the swimming pool on the day 3 of owning it for giggles with the switches set to 5M and waterproofing enabled. It sank to about 3m deep and I dived it out, works no problem! 
Any updates on this thread? I've only seen on the other thread someone managed to do Caterpillar S60 FRP Unlock / Bypass / Removal


----------



## james35888 (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi all,
It looks S60 still can not be rooted.
Can I unlock bootloader, install recovery and then flash supersu as most simple root method?

I don't care any warranty, just want a simple OS.

Thanks,


----------



## cesarq (Jul 21, 2017)

https://mega.nz/#!MIFgAT4B  original boot and recovery

https://mega.nz/#!MJFA1AbT readedout bfrom phone boot and recovery

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------




james35888 said:


> Hi all,
> It looks S60 still can not be rooted.
> Can I unlock bootloader, install recovery and then flash supersu as most simple root method?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



at moment bootloader not unlockable 

no custom recovery no root

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------

her is unpacked boot and recovery maybe somebody can help what to do or compile for as

https://mega.nz/#!dUlVWJSZ   bootunpacked 

https://mega.nz/#!VF0BFB7B recovery unpacked

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------

also i have partations readed out 
Reading selected partitions [49]
[0] Read partition : GPT.bin
[1] Read partition : MODEM.bin
[2] Read partition : FSC.bin
[3] Read partition : SSD.bin
[4] Read partition : SBL1.bin
[5] Read partition : SBL1BAK.bin
[6] Read partition : RPM.bin
[7] Read partition : RPMBAK.bin
[8] Read partition : TZ.bin
[9] Read partition : TZBAK.bin
[10] Read partition : HYP.bin
[11] Read partition : HYPBAK.bin
[12] Read partition : DSP.bin
[13] Read partition : MODEMST1.bin
[14] Read partition : MODEMST2.bin
[15] Read partition : DDR.bin
[16] Read partition : FSG.bin
[17] Read partition : SEC.bin
[18] Read partition : DEVINFO.bin
[19] Read partition : PERSIST.bin
[20] Read partition : PERSISTBAK.bin
[21] Read partition : RSV.bin
[22] Read partition : MISC.bin
[23] Read partition : KEYSTORE.bin
[24] Read partition : CONFIG.bin
[25] Read partition : OEM.bin
[26] Read partition : LIMITS.bin
[27] Read partition : MOTA.bin
[28] Read partition : DEVCFG.bin
[29] Read partition : DIP.bin
[30] Read partition : MDTP.bin
[31] Read partition : SYSCFG.bin
[32] Read partition : MCFG.bin
[33] Read partition : CMNLIB.bin
[34] Read partition : KEYMASTER.bin
[35] Read partition : CMNLIBBAK.bin
[36] Read partition : KEYMASTERBAK.bin
[37] Read partition : APDP.bin
[38] Read partition : MSADP.bin
[39] Read partition : DPO.bin
[40] Read partition : SPLASH.bin
[41] Read partition : ABOOT.bin
[42] Read partition : ABOOTBAK.bin
[43] Read partition : BOOT.bin
[44] Read partition : RECOVERY.bin
[45] Read partition : CACHE.bin
[46] Read partition : SYSTEM.bin
[47] Read partition : USERDATA.bin
[48] Read partition : GPTBAK.bin


----------



## fir0003 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi guys
I have been following this forum for a few months now after purchasing an S60 for myself. It is a good phone with great potential.
I hope I am not bring up something that has already been brought up but: 
When you enable developer options there is a setting in the menu that allows you to 'unlock the bootloader'. I am not sure if this does anything or if someone has already tried this. Also I have been working out why this is the most secure phone on the market 
 and I have come to the conclusion that Bullitt Mobile have a licence agreement with FLIR for the thermal imaging, and when we are able to root this device the software it will become available for cheaper manufactures to copy and implement into their cheaper phones. Anyhow I really hope we can get a root for this phone and my information is some help but anyway its my 2 cents worth. 
Keep up the great work.


----------



## TheNetwork (Jul 23, 2017)

Does anyone else have issues with their camera giving pretty fuzzy pictures of anything nearby? When I take a picture of a landscape where the focus is say 15+ feet away, it works pretty well. But when I have to take a picture of something within a few feet the picture quality is just absolutely terrible, a few feet to 10-15 is bad but not worthless.


----------



## cesarq (Jul 25, 2017)

today porting twrp at motorola athene but no more, phoneb bootet normally


----------



## mtmole (Jul 26, 2017)

cesarq said:


> today porting twrp at motorola athene but no more, phoneb bootet normally

Click to collapse



Look really good, any chance of updating the OS as well?


----------



## cesarq (Jul 26, 2017)

mtmole said:


> Look really good, any chance of updating the OS as well?

Click to collapse




at the moment not see storages


----------



## cesarq (Jul 26, 2017)

*some help*

maybe somebody can help me

build.prop recovery


Spoiler



#
# ADDITIONAL_DEFAULT_PROPERTIES
#
persist.service.eapd.enable=1
security.perf_harden=1
ro.allow.mock.location=0
ro.adb.secure=0
ro.secure=0
ro.debuggable=1
persist.sys.usb.config=mass_storage,adb
persist.service.adb.enable=1
persist.service.debuggable=1
ro.zygote=zygote64_32
dalvik.vm.image-dex2oat-Xms=64m
dalvik.vm.image-dex2oat-Xmx=64m
dalvik.vm.dex2oat-Xms=64m
dalvik.vm.dex2oat-Xmx=512m
ro.dalvik.vm.native.bridge=0
debug.atrace.tags.enableflags=0
#
# BOOTIMAGE_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ro.bootimage.build.date=Tue Apr 11 20:48:11 CST 2017
ro.bootimage.build.date.utc=1491914891
ro.bootimage.build.fingerprint=Cat/CatS60/CatS60:6.0.1/MMB29M/LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.031.02:user/release-keys
ro.adb.secure=0
ro.secure=0
ro.debuggable=1
persist.sys.usb.config=mass_storage,adb
persist.service.adb.enable=1
persist.service.debuggable=1

# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=MMB29M
ro.build.display.id=LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.031.02
ro.build.version.incremental=2654
ro.build.version.sdk=23
ro.build.version.preview_sdk=0
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.all_codenames=REL
ro.build.version.release=6.0.1
ro.build.version.security_patch=2017-03-01
ro.build.version.base_os=
ro.build.date=Tue Apr 11 20:36:28 CST 2017
ro.build.date.utc=1491914188
ro.build.type=userdebug
ro.build.user=rdadmin
ro.build.host=vBuild1LT32
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.build.flavor=CatS60-user
ro.product.model=S60
ro.product.brand=Cat
ro.product.name=CatS60
ro.product.device=CatS60
ro.product.board=msm8952
# ro.product.cpu.abi and ro.product.cpu.abi2 are obsolete,
# use ro.product.cpu.abilist instead.
ro.product.cpu.abi=arm64-v8a
ro.product.cpu.abilist=arm64-v8a,armeabi-v7a,armeabi
ro.product.cpu.abilist32=armeabi-v7a,armeabi
ro.product.cpu.abilist64=arm64-v8a
ro.product.manufacturer=BullittGroupLimited
ro.product.locale=en-US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=msm8952
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=CatS60
# Do not try to parse description, fingerprint, or thumbprint
ro.build.description=msm8952_64-user 6.0.1 MMB29M 2654 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=Cat/CatS60/CatS60:6.0.1/MMB29M/LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.031.02:user/release-keys
ro.build.characteristics=nosdcard
# end build properties
#
# from device/qcom/msm8952_64/system.prop
#
#
# system.prop for msm8952
#

rild.libpath=/vendor/lib64/libril-qc-qmi-1.so
rild.libargs=-d /dev/smd0
persist.rild.nitz_plmn=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_0=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_1=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_2=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_3=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_0=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_1=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_2=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_3=
ril.subscription.types=NV,RUIM
DEVICE_PROVISIONED=1
# [CEI] Start in GWL mode
ro.telephony.default_network=9

debug.sf.hw=0
debug.egl.hw=0
persist.hwc.mdpcomp.enable=true
debug.mdpcomp.logs=0
dalvik.vm.heapsize=36m
dev.pm.dyn_samplingrate=1
persist.demo.hdmirotationlock=false
debug.enable.sglscale=1
persist.hwc.downscale_threshold=1.15

#ro.hdmi.enable=true
#tunnel.decode=true
#tunnel.audiovideo.decode=true
#lpa.decode=false
#lpa.use-stagefright=true
#persist.speaker.prot.enable=false
qcom.hw.aac.encoder=true

#
# system props for the cne module
#
persist.cne.feature=1

#system props for the MM modules
media.msm8956hw=0
mm.enable.smoothstreaming=true
av.debug.disable.pers.cache=true
mmp.enable.3g2=true
media.aac_51_output_enabled=true

#codecsPARSER_)AAC AC3 AMR_NB AMR_WB ASF AVI DTS FLV 3GP 3G2 MKV MP2PS MP2TS MP3 OGG QCP WAV FLAC AIFF APE
#mm.enable.qcom_parser=1048575
# Edward enable Divx and Divx-HD decoder.
mm.enable.qcom_parser=4194303

# Additional buffers shared between Camera and Video
vidc.enc.dcvs.extra-buff-count=2

#Audio voice concurrency related flags
voice.playback.conc.disabled=true
voice.record.conc.disabled=false
voice.voip.conc.disabled=true
#Decides the audio fallback path during voice call, deep-buffer and fast are the two allowed fallback paths now.
voice.conc.fallbackpath=deep-buffer

#parser input buffer size(256kb) in byte stream mode
audio.parser.ip.buffer.size=262144
#
# system props for the data modules
#
ro.use_data_netmgrd=true
persist.data.netmgrd.qos.enable=true
persist.data.mode=concurrent

#system props for time-services
persist.timed.enable=true

#
# system prop for opengles version
#
# 196608 is decimal for 0x30000 to report major/minor versions as 3/0
# 196609 is decimal for 0x30001 to report major/minor versions as 3/1
ro.opengles.version=196609

# System property for cabl
ro.qualcomm.cabl=2

#
# System props for telephony
# System prop to turn on CdmaLTEPhone always
telephony.lteOnCdmaDevice=1

#
# System props for bluetooh
# System prop to turn on hfp client
bluetooth.hfp.client=1

#Simulate sdcard on /data/media
#
persist.fuse_sdcard=true

#
#snapdragon value add features
#
ro.qc.sdk.audio.ssr=false
##fluencetype can be "fluence" or "fluencepro" or "none"
ro.qc.sdk.audio.fluencetype=fluence
persist.audio.fluence.voicecall=true
persist.audio.fluence.voicerec=false
persist.audio.fluence.speaker=false
#Set for msm8952
tunnel.audio.encode = false
#Buffer size in kbytes for compress offload playback
audio.offload.buffer.size.kb=64
#Minimum duration for offload playback in secs
audio.offload.min.duration.secs=30
#Enable offload audio video playback by default
audio.offload.video=true

#Enable PCM offload by default
audio.offload.pcm.16bit.enable=false
audio.offload.pcm.24bit.enable=false
audio.offload.disable =1

#Enable audio track offload by default
audio.offload.track.enable=false
#Enable music through deep buffer
audio.deep_buffer.media=true

#Enable downsampling for multi-channel content > 48Khz
audio.playback.mch.downsample=true

#enable voice path for PCM VoIP by default
use.voice.path.for.pcm.voip=true

#System property for FM transmitter
ro.fm.transmitter=false
#enable dsp gapless mode by default
audio.offload.gapless.enabled=true

#multi offload
audio.offload.multiple.enabled=false

#enable pbe effects
audio.safx.pbe.enabled=true
#property for AudioSphere Post processing
audio.pp.asphere.enabled=false

#property to enable user to access Google WFD settings
persist.debug.wfd.enable=1
#property to enable VDS WFD solution
persist.hwc.enable_vds=1

#selects CoreSight configuration to enable
persist.debug.coresight.config=stm-events

#property for vendor specific library
ro.vendor.at_library=libqti-at.so
ro.vendor.gt_library=libqti-gt.so

#property to enable narrow search range for video encoding
vidc.enc.narrow.searchrange=1

#property to enable fingerprint
persist.qfp=false

#min/max cpu in core control
ro.core_ctl_min_cpu=1
ro.core_ctl_max_cpu=4

#property to enable DS2 dap
audio.dolby.ds2.enabled=true

#HWUI properties
ro.hwui.texture_cache_size=72
ro.hwui.layer_cache_size=48
ro.hwui.r_buffer_cache_size=8
ro.hwui.path_cache_size=32
ro.hwui.gradient_cache_size=1
ro.hwui.drop_shadow_cache_size=6
ro.hwui.texture_cache_flushrate=0.4
ro.hwui.text_small_cache_width=1024
ro.hwui.text_small_cache_height=1024
ro.hwui.text_large_cache_width=2048
ro.hwui.text_large_cache_height=2048

#Enable B service adj transition by default
ro.sys.fw.bservice_enable=true
ro.sys.fw.bservice_limit=5
ro.sys.fw.bservice_age=5000

# Enable Delay Service Restart
ro.am.reschedule_service=true

#Trim properties
ro.sys.fw.use_trim_settings=true
ro.sys.fw.empty_app_percent=50
ro.sys.fw.trim_empty_percent=100
ro.sys.fw.trim_cache_percent=100
ro.sys.fw.trim_enable_memory=2147483648

#Optimal dex2oat threads for faster app installation
ro.sys.fw.dex2oat_thread_count=4

# set cutoff voltage to 3200mV
ro.cutoff_voltage_mv=3200

#set the debug configuration for 8956/76
persist.debug.8976.config=true

#force HAL1 for below packages
camera.hal1.packagelist=com.skype.raider,com.google.android.talk

#properties for limiting preview size in camera
camera.display.umax=1920x1080
camera.display.lmax=1280x720

#low power mode for camera
camera.lowpower.record.enable=1

#enable game colocation feature
sched.colocate.enable=1

#check data connection status in Captive Portal
persist.captive.enable=false

#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
dalvik.vm.heapminfree=4m
dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=16m
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=192m
dalvik.vm.heapsize=512m
dalvik.vm.heaptargetutilization=0.75
dalvik.vm.heapmaxfree=8m
keyguard.no_require_sim=true
ro.config.ringtone=Noises1.ogg
ro.config.notification_sound=pixiedust.ogg
ro.carrier=unknown
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Classic.ogg
ro.setupwizard.mode=OPTIONAL
ro.com.google.gmsversion=6.0_r11
ro.vendor.extension_library=libqti-perfd-client.so
persist.radio.apm_sim_not_pwdn=1
persist.radio.sib16_support=1
persist.radio.custom_ecc=1
ro.frp.pst=/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/config
af.fast_track_multiplier=1
audio_hal.period_size=192
drm.service.enabled=true
ro.com.widevine.cachesize=16777216
persist.sys.dalvik.vm.lib.2=libart
dalvik.vm.isa.arm64.variant=generic
dalvik.vm.isa.arm64.features=default
dalvik.vm.isa.arm.variant=cortex-a53
dalvik.vm.isa.arm.features=default
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
persist.gps.qc_nlp_in_use=1
persist.loc.nlp_name=com.qualcomm.location
ro.gps.agps_provider=1
persist.radio.calls.on.ims=0
persist.radio.jbims=0
persist.radio.csvt.enabled=false
persist.radio.ecc_hard_count=1
persist.radio.ecc_hard_1=133
persist.radio.rat_on=combine
persist.radio.mt_sms_ack=20
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-bullitt
ro.build.cei_factory=0
ro.build.deutsche_telekom=1
ro.build.version.software=LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.031.02
persist.radio.multisim.config=dsds
ro.radio.version=LTE_D0201121.1_S60



build.prop boot


Spoiler



#
# ADDITIONAL_DEFAULT_PROPERTIES
#
persist.service.eapd.enable=1
security.perf_harden=1
ro.adb.secure=0
ro.secure=0
ro.debuggable=1
persist.sys.usb.config=mass_storage,adb
persist.service.adb.enable=1
persist.service.debuggable=1
ro.allow.mock.location=0
ro.zygote=zygote64_32
dalvik.vm.image-dex2oat-Xms=64m
dalvik.vm.image-dex2oat-Xmx=64m
dalvik.vm.dex2oat-Xms=64m
dalvik.vm.dex2oat-Xmx=512m
ro.dalvik.vm.native.bridge=0
debug.atrace.tags.enableflags=0
#
# BOOTIMAGE_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ro.bootimage.build.date=Tue Apr 11 20:48:11 CST 2017
ro.bootimage.build.date.utc=1491914891
ro.bootimage.build.fingerprint=Cat/CatS60/CatS60:6.0.1/MMB29M/LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.031.02:user/release-keys
ro.adb.secure=0
ro.secure=0
ro.debuggable=1
persist.sys.usb.config=mass_storage,adb
persist.service.adb.enable=1
persist.service.debuggable=1




recovery.fstab



Spoiler



# mount point   fstype     device					              device2			             flags
/system         ext4      /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/system
/data           ext4      /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/userdata
/cache          ext4      /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/cache
/recovery       emmc      /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/recovery
/boot           emmc      /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/boot
/misc           emmc      /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/misc
/firmware       vfat      /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/modem
/persist        ext4      /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/persist

/sdcard1        auto      /dev/block/mmcblk1p1                               flags=display="MicroSD";storage;wipeingui;removable
/usb-otg        auto      /dev/block/sda1                                    flags=display="USB OTG";storage;wipeingui;removable




twrp.fstab



Spoiler



# mount point   fstype     device					              device2			             flags
/system         ext4      /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/system
/data           ext4      /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/userdata
/cache          ext4      /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/cache
/recovery       emmc      /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/recovery
/boot           emmc      /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/boot
/misc           emmc      /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/misc
/firmware       vfat      /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/modem
/persist        ext4      /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/persist

/sdcard1        auto      /dev/block/mmcblk1p1                               flags=display="MicroSD";storage;wipeingui;removable
/usb-otg        auto      /dev/block/sda1                                    flags=display="USB OTG";storage;wipeingui;removable


----------



## aff3p (Jul 28, 2017)

cesarq said:


> maybe somebody can help me

Click to collapse



You pasted a large configuration file.  I don't understand what you want help with.

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------




fir0003 said:


> Hi guys
> I have been following this forum for a few months now after purchasing an S60 for myself. It is a good phone with great potential.
> I hope I am not bring up something that has already been brought up but:
> When you enable developer options there is a setting in the menu that allows you to 'unlock the bootloader'. I am not sure if this does anything or if someone has already tried this. Also I have been working out why this is the most secure phone on the market
> ...

Click to collapse



That is a default option on Android, which would allow you to unlock the bootloader if both the following are true:

Manufacturer has configured an ADB command to do so, and you know it
Manufacturer has provided you an unlock key


---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




TheNetwork said:


> Does anyone else have issues with their camera giving pretty fuzzy pictures of anything nearby? When I take a picture of a landscape where the focus is say 15+ feet away, it works pretty well. But when I have to take a picture of something within a few feet the picture quality is just absolutely terrible, a few feet to 10-15 is bad but not worthless.

Click to collapse



Are you using the macro setting?  Have you tried changing focus mode or using a brighter light?  Are your hands shaky?  I take a lot of small, close-up pictures as records during the course of my work.  Usually what I do is just take 4 pictures then immediately view them and delete all but the best, because usually 1 ends up blurry.


----------



## james35888 (Aug 1, 2017)

at moment bootloader not unlockable 

no custom recovery no root[COLOR="Silver" said:
			
		

> Does it mean I still a custom recovery if unlocking bootloader?
> 
> All my devices were rooted step by step according to introduction. No idea about the relationship between bootloader and recovery.

Click to collapse


----------



## cesarq (Aug 2, 2017)

*some help for editing*

hi maybe can somebody help for editing boot and recovery 

i got recovery for moto athene 

its booting get recovery see internal memory can do backup install supersu.zip but not  booting normally stuck in cat with yellow line 

https://mega.nz/#!EdtEWITS!8fiziaaOT3c_SFvVkrIVUBwdt2x4bIKNovrjP1H49LA recovery

https://mega.nz/#!lU9hnBQR!GLhLoj2-hIhUUwvqjVz1Trdo-vF1Ygz697KLupHtQtI boot

its unpacked


----------



## cesarq (Aug 2, 2017)

i think is fstab problem but i dont now what an where exactly edit


----------



## cesarq (Aug 4, 2017)

have nice weekend


----------



## Zoya-1 (Aug 4, 2017)

Holy ****, love to see this progress, let us know how as soon as you can!


----------



## bandario (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning all,

I have recently received my CAT S60 and I have to say, I am extremely pleased with the device out of the box.  It is solid, extremely well built, battery life is amazing and camera quality is far better than the reviews led me to believe. Call quality is also the best I have ever had on any handset.

Unfortunately, I have never before owned a device without root. I have rooted most of my phones + installed a custom rom within a couple of days of opening the box. Sadly, this time round I've bought a less-popular device which is quite new and there is no existing support.

I am able to do most of the root-requiring functions with this phone (flashlight via button from locked, skip tracks with volume etc) using software workarounds, but I am already butting up against things that are pissing me off because I don't have system access, and I am so used to having it.

I've read horror stories about the lockdown function Qualcomm have applied to the 617 chips, but I now see that some phones with this chip have already been rooted (Motorola) so I am wondering, what are the chances that I will see root or a root exploit for this phone in the near future?

I'm not sure that I would sell the device over not being able to gain root, but it is really really annoying me.


----------



## garou_umbra_warrior (Aug 5, 2017)

any guide?


----------



## lamasgt (Aug 5, 2017)

Do you think it with this root metod it will posible to unlock the second sim on a single sim version or will be possible to install the dual sim fimware in a single sim version? 
Thank you very much for your great work...


----------



## cesarq (Aug 5, 2017)

*Rooting cat s60*

Standard Disclaimer:
                    I am not responsible for anything that happens to your device.


Finnaly i try to explayn how to root.
I take twrprecovery from alcatel 6055k (thanks to Decker.su) im not developer and very goot for compile for android.Do some modifications and now is working for cat s60.

All files in links.

It works on 
LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.031.02 build maybe works other too i dont now(feel free to try)

Download files unpack files cats60files.rar there is boot.bin and recovery.bin.loader for programming (prog_emmc_firehose_8952_ddr.mbn) and rawprogram0.xml and patch0.xml 

Now download Qualcomm Snapdragon Flash Tool.7z its program for flashing the phone, what i try and working(i use another programmer earlier but that is commercial )
extract too 

and SuperSU-v2.82-201705271822.zip for rooting that version working,maybe other too but that i now kindly working 

i think you maybe need drivers install you need HS-USB QDLoader 9008 drivers  for programming phone.

Now do backup from you phone important files. never now whats happening.

1.Now power off phone(no charger no cable pc connected)
2.Press Vol+and Vol-  one at a time 2-3 seconds and connect cable pc connected
3.Open device manager where you see when new device and install drivers 
4.now open program called Qualcomm Snapdragon Flash Tool 
5.select port an there not see port check show non diagnosis port,now you see that and choose that port click ok
6. select programmer browse and earlier downloaded files cats60files in  choose (prog_emmc_firehose_8952_ddr.mbn)
7.now select build, browse to a folder cats60files 
8.Load.xml then choose rawprogram0.xml and patch0.xml
9.now everthing ready click download and wait when finished and its reboot itself 

now you have custom recovery

when phone fully booted try adb reboot recovery or other methods like power off phone,then press Vol- and power button some seconds.like standart recovery.when you in recovery install that supersu before dowloaded(sorry i forget but that in external sd card).when finish reboot phone and stay calm its reboot twice after that when booted completely thats ok now do all standard things.

im told im not good for guidelines.


cats60files
https://mega.nz/#!BMsEiKTa!PoZWdNNTLs_RLzaqZGQK7fMyYtTSxNXxENw-fP_tASo

Qualcomm Snapdragon Flash Tool.7z 
https://mega.nz/#!VE1yFYTR!HKGxVncApi2puMPpfsu1lSb5bgvi9QlxyJ2v_vQmaEY

SuperSU-v2.82-201705271822.zip
https://mega.nz/#!EZFhia4Y!Tn2wZ6QH22HipXYrvP42t8POsLF2NzoUEMLkC8BmeMk


----------



## lamasgt (Aug 5, 2017)

Hello and thank you for all your work, this is for single sim version or dual sim version?

Mine is european single sim, LTE_S0201121.0_S60_0.030.01 and my bigest problem is how to get the second sim working  I was reading somewhere that is posible to install the dual sim fimware version on single sim and it work perfect, does anyone how to do it? Thank you very much for colaboration.:good:


----------



## cesarq (Aug 6, 2017)

lamasgt said:


> Hello and thank you for all your work, this is for single sim version or dual sim version?
> 
> Mine is european single sim, LTE_S0201121.0_S60_0.030.01 and my bigest problem is how to get the second sim working  I was reading somewhere that is posible to install the dual sim fimware version on single sim and it work perfect, does anyone how to do it? Thank you very much for colaboration.:good:

Click to collapse



you can try write firmware before posted here with this tool what i posted here

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72822382&postcount=137   firmware


https://mega.nz/#!VE1yFYTR!HKGxVncAp...QlxyJ2v_vQmaEY firmware writer

vrite tahat firmware see rezult if not then try root


----------



## bi0bi0bi0bi0 (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks worked for me. I realy love you 
 Only Problem is I cant turn my wifi on. Any idea?


----------



## cesarq (Aug 6, 2017)

if you rooting try before fresh install system and after that write boot and recovery and root.i had same problem when many times flashing and after system dirty.maybe some libarys conflicts or driver i dont now,but when fresh install after that ok with wifi


----------



## Inkednblood (Aug 6, 2017)

testing on LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.032.00     Euro Dual Sim model (2 seperate SIM slot IMEI's)    Will post results.

**Update**
Root achieved!   BUT have the same wifi issue as bi0....will tinker and post if i figure it out

**Update 2**
Nailed it.   I took the risk, but it paid off....i don't know if this was the correct way to do things, but it worked out...heres what i did to get the wifi working again.

Followed the directions from cesarq to get the custom recovery.
rebooted phone, entered recovery (held vol ^ until booted in)
Wipe - Advanced Wipe - Checked off Dalvik, system, data, internal storage, cache - swiped right to continue
Format Data - y e s
Factory Reset

at this point TWRP had an error saying 'no os installed',  i forgot what page showed that header....but it was backed up by the fact my phone would no longer boot into android, just sat at the CAT s60 Splash Screen.

I downloaded Ceaserq's FIRMWARE , just above this post.  Extracted it to desktop : https://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...&postcount=137 
I downloaded and ran Ceaserq's Quallcomm flash tool - https://mega.nz/#!VE1yFYTR!HKGxVncAp...QlxyJ2v_vQmaEY
I again, Followed Ceaserq's instructions on flashing, BUT i used the prog_emmc_firehose_8952_ddr.mbn files FROM the FIRMWARE folder
matched with the rawprogram0.xml and patch0.xml from the same FIRMWARE folder.  

Continue with his instruction.

at this point, the flash was successful, but my phone hang yet again at the s60 screen - this being said, i was pretty impatient, so this step may or may not me relevant..

But i rebooted the phone (Power+Vol down) until it turned off, held vol ^ to get into recovery - this is stock recovery now, its all good.  
In here i factory reset, i know..again, and then chose the option to power off phone.

Now back to Ceaserq's original instruction to install TWRP and Root,  I did this now.

After flash was successful, i stopped phone from going into the OS by swift, ninja like action, to enter recovery before boot.

I then installed SuperSU that Ceaserq has provided, after complete - i wiped Davlik and rebooted.

Im now, officially back into android, rooted, with a custom recovery and working wifi.

with all that being said, i went from Build Number: LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.032.00  to LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.031.02.   If you can backup your current firmware, i would do that - i dont know if the change in build will affect anything...

Ceaserq my man, you nailed it.


----------



## cesarq (Aug 6, 2017)

Inkednblood said:


> testing on LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.032.00     Euro Dual Sim model (2 seperate SIM slot IMEI's)    Will post results.
> 
> **Update**
> Root achieved!   BUT have the same wifi issue as bi0....will tinker and post if i figure it out

Click to collapse



reflash fresh system and then probaly need to be ok.i reflashed many times and have same issue but when fresh system after that ok


----------



## Inkednblood (Aug 6, 2017)

cesarq said:


> reflash fresh system and then probaly need to be ok.i reflashed many times and have same issue but when fresh system after that ok

Click to collapse



Thank You Ceaserq!


----------



## lamasgt (Aug 6, 2017)

cesarq said:


> you can try write firmware before posted here with this tool what i posted here
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72822382&postcount=137   firmware
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im try to download the fimware writer but is asking me for some password, I think is the same you posted in your guide about how to root? (Qualcomm Snapdragon Flash Tool.7z )

It will be really nice if you post a guide or tutorial  for beginners about how just to flash the dual sim fimware you mention, I really would love to try it but I´m  lost because I think is not the same steps to do a root?. a lot of people would love to activate the second sim. In case it is posible what about the second IMEI ? mine just have one IMEI number.

Many thanks


----------



## cesarq (Aug 6, 2017)

lamasgt said:


> Im try to download the fimware writer but is asking me for some password, I think is the same you posted in your guide about how to root? (Qualcomm Snapdragon Flash Tool.7z )
> 
> It will be really nice if you post a guide or tutorial  for beginners about how just to flash the dual sim fimware you mention, I really would love to try it but I´m  lost because I think is not the same steps to do a root?. a lot of people would love to activate the second sim. In case it is posible what about the second IMEI ? mine just have one IMEI number.
> 
> Many thanks

Click to collapse



here is flasher https://mega.nz/#!VE1yFYTR!HKGxVncApi2puMPpfsu1lSb5bgvi9QlxyJ2v_vQmaEY

here is firmware . https://mega.nz/#!EUcBjaiT!HvjbS0AWOjt1nmzm6DpvBPEh2yt3vIldJVSM8WRPvGw



unpack thats files follow instructions 
1.Now power off phone(no charger no cable pc connected)
2.Press Vol+and Vol- one at a time 2-3 seconds and connect cable pc connected
3.Open device manager where you see when new device and install drivers 
4.now open program called Qualcomm Snapdragon Flash Tool 
5.select port an there not see port check show non diagnosis port,now you see that and choose that port click ok
6. select programmer browse and earlier downloaded files S60_31.02 in choose (prog_emmc_firehose_8952_ddr.mbn)
7.now select build, browse to a folder S60_31.02 
8.Load.xml then choose rawprogram0.xml and patch0.xml
9.now everthing ready click download and wait when finished and its reboot itself


but i recommendet little wait  before flash can you post some info 'about' phone 
we dont need dead phones


----------



## lamasgt (Aug 7, 2017)

cesarq said:


> here is flasher https://mega.nz/#!VE1yFYTR!HKGxVncApi2puMPpfsu1lSb5bgvi9QlxyJ2v_vQmaEY
> 
> here is firmware . https://mega.nz/#!EUcBjaiT!HvjbS0AWOjt1nmzm6DpvBPEh2yt3vIldJVSM8WRPvGw
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The phone is an european version single sim, if I dial #02# on the dialer is coming a lot of information:

Model Name: BT52
CEI SW Version:  LTE_S0201121.0_S60_0.030.01
CEI SW SKU (CID): EUR
CEI HW VERSION: PVT
MFG DATE: 2016/08/12

and much more information, if you need more just tell me, so I will wait untill you tell me is safe to flash, or at least you think is not dangerous or ireversible changes. :good:

cesarq thank you very much you allready did a lot of people happy :good:

Im waiting for your instruccions


----------



## cesarq (Aug 7, 2017)

download terminal emulator from market and type getprop and copy log .paste here


----------



## Weltherrscher (Aug 7, 2017)

I always get the following error:


```
Process Index:0
Programmer Path:E:\Downloads\S60root\S60files\prog_emmc_firehose_8952_ddr.mbn
Image Search Path:E:\Downloads\S60root\S60files
Please select the XML file
Start Download
Program Path:E:\Downloads\S60root\S60files\prog_emmc_firehose_8952_ddr.mbn
COM Port number:3
Sahara Connecting ...
Sahara Version:0
Start Sending Programmer
Download Fail:System.Exception: Unable to download Flash Programmer using Sahara Protocol
   bei QC.QMSLPhone.Phone.QPHONEMS_SaharaArmPrgDownload(String sFileName)
   bei QC.SwDownloadDLL.SwDownload.QPHONEMSSaharaDownloadArmPrg(UInt64& version, String armPrgPath)
Download Fail:Sahara FailSahara Fail
Finish Download
```

Whats this?


----------



## lamasgt (Aug 7, 2017)

cesarq said:


> download terminal emulator from market and type getprop and copy log .paste here

Click to collapse



Here it is hope is not to long: 

[email protected]:/ $ getprop
[DEVICE_PROVISIONED]: [1]
[af.fast_track_multiplier]: [1]
[audio.deep_buffer.media]: [true]
[audio.dolby.ds2.enabled]: [true]
[audio.offload.buffer.size.kb]: [64]
[audio.offload.disable]: [1]
[audio.offload.gapless.enabled]: [true]
[audio.offload.min.duration.secs]: [30]
[audio.offload.multiple.enabled]: [false]
[audio.offload.pcm.16bit.enable]: [false]
[audio.offload.pcm.24bit.enable]: [false]
[audio.offload.track.enable]: [false]
[audio.offload.video]: [true]
[audio.parser.ip.buffer.size]: [262144]
[audio.playback.mch.downsample]: [true]
[audio.pp.asphere.enabled]: [false]
[audio.safx.pbe.enabled]: [true]
[audio_hal.period_size]: [192]
[av.debug.disable.pers.cache]: [true]
[bluetooth.hfp.client]: [1]
[camera.display.lmax]: [1280x720]
[camera.display.umax]: [1920x1080]
[camera.hal1.packagelist]: [com.skype.raider,com.google.android.talk]
[camera.lowpower.record.enable]: [1]
[dalvik.vm.dex2oat-Xms]: [64m]
[dalvik.vm.dex2oat-Xmx]: [512m]
[dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit]: [192m]
[dalvik.vm.heapmaxfree]: [8m]
[dalvik.vm.heapminfree]: [4m]
[dalvik.vm.heapsize]: [512m]
[dalvik.vm.heapstartsize]: [16m]
[dalvik.vm.heaptargetutilization]: [0.75]
[dalvik.vm.image-dex2oat-Xms]: [64m]
[dalvik.vm.image-dex2oat-Xmx]: [64m]
[dalvik.vm.isa.arm.features]: [default]
[dalvik.vm.isa.arm.variant]: [cortex-a53]
[dalvik.vm.isa.arm64.features]: [default]
[dalvik.vm.isa.arm64.variant]: [generic]
[dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file]: [/data/anr/traces.txt]
[debug.atrace.tags.enableflags]: [0]
[debug.egl.hw]: [0]
[debug.enable.sglscale]: [1]
[debug.force_rtl]: [0]
[debug.mdpcomp.logs]: [0]
[debug.sf.hw]: [0]
[dev.bootcomplete]: [1]
[dev.pm.dyn_samplingrate]: [1]
[drm.service.enabled]: [true]
[gsm.current.phone-type]: [1]
[gsm.network.type]: [Unknown]
[gsm.operator.alpha]: []
[gsm.operator.iso-country]: []
[gsm.operator.isroaming]: [false]
[gsm.operator.numeric]: []
[gsm.sim.operator.alpha]: []
[gsm.sim.operator.iso-country]: []
[gsm.sim.operator.numeric]: []
[gsm.sim.state]: [ABSENT]
[gsm.version.baseband]: [0.030.01]
[gsm.version.ril-impl]: [Qualcomm RIL 1.0]
[hw.cabl.level]: [Auto]
[hw.cabl.version]: [2.0.20140905]
[hw.cabl.yuv]: [0]
[init.svc.adbd]: [stopped]
[init.svc.adsprpcd]: [running]
[init.svc.atfwd]: [running]
[init.svc.audiod]: [running]
[init.svc.bms-sh]: [stopped]
[init.svc.boot_code]: [stopped]
[init.svc.bootanim]: [stopped]
[init.svc.bootlog]: [stopped]
[init.svc.cci_ftm_t2]: [stopped]
[init.svc.cnd]: [running]
[init.svc.cnss-daemon]: [running]
[init.svc.config-zram]: [stopped]
[init.svc.config_bluetooth]: [stopped]
[init.svc.cs-early-boot]: [stopped]
[init.svc.cs-post-boot]: [stopped]
[init.svc.debuggerd]: [running]
[init.svc.debuggerd64]: [running]
[init.svc.defaultcrypto]: [stopped]
[init.svc.dpmd]: [running]
[init.svc.drm]: [running]
[init.svc.eapd]: [running]
[init.svc.erbRead]: [stopped]
[init.svc.erbWrite]: [stopped]
[init.svc.fidodaemon]: [running]
[init.svc.flash_recovery]: [stopped]
[init.svc.gatekeeperd]: [running]
[init.svc.healthd]: [running]
[init.svc.hvdcp_opti]: [running]
[init.svc.imsdatadaemon]: [running]
[init.svc.imsqmidaemon]: [running]
[init.svc.installd]: [running]
[init.svc.ipacm]: [running]
[init.svc.ipacm-diag]: [running]
[init.svc.irsc_util]: [stopped]
[init.svc.keystore]: [running]
[init.svc.lmkd]: [running]
[init.svc.loc_launcher]: [running]
[init.svc.logd]: [running]
[init.svc.logd-reinit]: [stopped]
[init.svc.media]: [running]
[init.svc.msm_irqbalance]: [running]
[init.svc.netd]: [running]
[init.svc.netmgrd]: [running]
[init.svc.p2p_supplicant]: [stopped]
[init.svc.per_mgr]: [running]
[init.svc.perfd]: [running]
[init.svc.power_code]: [stopped]
[init.svc.ppd]: [running]
[init.svc.ps]: [stopped]
[init.svc.ptt_socket_app]: [running]
[init.svc.qcamerasvr]: [running]
[init.svc.qcom-c_core-sh]: [stopped]
[init.svc.qcom-c_main-sh]: [stopped]
[init.svc.qcom-post-boot]: [stopped]
[init.svc.qcom-sh]: [stopped]
[init.svc.qcom-usb-sh]: [stopped]
[init.svc.qcomsysd]: [running]
[init.svc.qfintverify]: [stopped]
[init.svc.qmuxd]: [running]
[init.svc.qseecomd]: [running]
[init.svc.qti]: [running]
[init.svc.qti-testscripts]: [stopped]
[init.svc.ril-daemon]: [running]
[init.svc.rmt_storage]: [running]
[init.svc.servicemanager]: [running]
[init.svc.surfaceflinger]: [running]
[init.svc.tft_count]: [running]
[init.svc.tft_data]: [stopped]
[init.svc.tft_predata]: [stopped]
[init.svc.tftp_server]: [running]
[init.svc.thermal-engine]: [running]
[init.svc.thermalCam]: [running]
[init.svc.time_daemon]: [running]
[init.svc.ueventd]: [running]
[init.svc.vold]: [running]
[init.svc.wcnss-service]: [running]
[init.svc.zygote]: [running]
[init.svc.zygote_secondary]: [running]
[keyguard.no_require_sim]: [true]
[media.aac_51_output_enabled]: [true]
[media.msm8956hw]: [0]
[mm.enable.qcom_parser]: [4194303]
[mm.enable.smoothstreaming]: [true]
[mmp.enable.3g2]: [true]
[net.bt.name]: [Android]
[net.change]: [net.dns1]
[net.dns1]: [192.168.1.1]
[net.hostname]: [android-1ff9da29832119ce]
[net.qtaguid_enabled]: [1]
[net.tcp.2g_init_rwnd]: [10]
[net.tcp.buffersize.default]: [4096,87380,524288,4096,16384,110208]
[net.tcp.buffersize.edge]: [4093,26280,35040,4096,16384,35040]
[net.tcp.buffersize.evdo]: [4094,87380,524288,4096,16384,262144]
[net.tcp.buffersize.gprs]: [4092,8760,11680,4096,8760,11680][net.tcp.buffersize.hsdpa]: [4094,87380,1220608,4096,16384,1220608]
[net.tcp.buffersize.hspa]: [4094,87380,1220608,4096,16384,1220608]
[net.tcp.buffersize.hspap]: [4094,87380,1220608,4096,16384,1220608]
[net.tcp.buffersize.hsupa]: [4094,87380,1220608,4096,16384,1220608]
[net.tcp.buffersize.lte]: [2097152,4194304,8388608,262144,524288,1048576]
[net.tcp.buffersize.umts]: [4094,87380,110208,4096,16384,110208]
[net.tcp.buffersize.wifi]: [524288,2097152,4194304,262144,524288,1048576]
[net.tcp.default_init_rwnd]: [60]
[persist.audio.fluence.speaker]: [false]
[persist.audio.fluence.voicecall]: [true]
[persist.audio.fluence.voicerec]: [false]
[persist.captive.enable]: [false]
[persist.cne.feature]: [1]
[persist.data.mode]: [concurrent]
[persist.data.netmgrd.qos.enable]: [true]
[persist.debug.8976.config]: [true]
[persist.debug.coresight.config]: [stm-events]
[persist.debug.wfd.enable]: [1]
[persist.demo.hdmirotationlock]: [false]
[persist.fuse_sdcard]: [true]
[persist.gps.qc_nlp_in_use]: [1]
[persist.hwc.downscale_threshold]: [1.15]
[persist.hwc.enable_vds]: [1]
[persist.hwc.mdpcomp.enable]: [true]
[persist.loc.nlp_name]: [com.qualcomm.location]
[persist.qfp]: [false]
[persist.radio.adb_log_on]: [1]
[persist.radio.airplane_mode_on]: [0]
[persist.radio.apm_sim_not_pwdn]: [1]
[persist.radio.calls.on.ims]: [0]
[persist.radio.csvt.enabled]: [false]
[persist.radio.custom_ecc]: [1]
[persist.radio.ecc_hard_1]: [133]
[persist.radio.ecc_hard_count]: [1]
[persist.radio.eons.enabled]: [false]
[persist.radio.imei0]: [35813xxxxxxxxxx]
[persist.radio.imei1]: [35813xxxxxxxxxx]
[persist.radio.jbims]: [0]
[persist.radio.mt_sms_ack]: [20]
[persist.radio.multisim.config]: [ss]
[persist.radio.rat_on]: [combine]
[persist.radio.ril_payload_on]: [0]
[persist.radio.sglte_target]: [0]
[persist.radio.sib16_support]: [1]
[persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_0]: []
[persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_1]: []
[persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_2]: []
[persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_3]: []
[persist.rild.nitz_plmn]: []
[persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_0]: []
[persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_1]: []
[persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_2]: []
[persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_3]: []
[persist.service.eapd.enable]: [1]
[persist.sys.bdaddr]: [F7:7A:75:47:39:1C]
[persist.sys.cnd.iwlan]: [1]
[persist.sys.dalvik.vm.lib.2]: [libart.so]
[persist.sys.dpmd.nsrm]: [2]
[persist.sys.dpmd.tcm]: [2]
[persist.sys.locale]: [es-ES]
[persist.sys.profiler_ms]: [0]
[persist.sys.timezone]: [Europe/Madrid]
[persist.sys.underwater]: [0]
[persist.sys.usb.config]: [none]
[persist.sys.usb.config.extra]: [none]
[persist.sys.wifiaddr]: [1C:39:47:76A:87]
[persist.timed.enable]: [true]
[qcom.hw.aac.encoder]: [true]
[ril.display.ecclist]: [noSIM]
[ril.ecclist]: [911,*911,#911,112,000,08,110,999,118,119,133]
[ril.qcril_pre_init_lock_held]: [0]
[ril.subscription.types]: [NV,RUIM]
[rild.libargs]: [-d /dev/smd0]
[rild.libpath]: [/vendor/lib64/libril-qc-qmi-1.so]
[ro.adb.secure]: [1]
[ro.alarm_boot]: [false]
[ro.allow.mock.location]: [0]
[ro.am.reschedule_service]: [true]
[ro.baseband]: [msm]
[ro.bluetooth.dun]: [false]
[ro.bluetooth.hfp.ver]: [1.7]
[ro.bluetooth.sap]: [true]
[ro.board.platform]: [msm8952]
[ro.boot.authorized_kernel]: [true]
[ro.boot.baseband]: [msm]
[ro.boot.bootdevice]: [7824900.sdhci]
[ro.boot.ceibootmode]: [0]
[ro.boot.cid]: [EUR]
[ro.boot.console]: [ttyHSL0]
[ro.boot.displayid]: [1]
[ro.boot.emmc]: [true]
[ro.boot.hardware]: [qcom]
[ro.boot.keymaster]: [1]
[ro.boot.serialno]: [S601632015845]
[ro.boot.verifiedbootstate]: [green]
[ro.boot.veritymode]: [enforcing]
[ro.bootimage.build.date]: [Fri Mar 10 23:25:51 CST 2017]
[ro.bootimage.build.date.utc]: [1489159551]
[ro.bootimage.build.fingerprint]: [Cat/CatS60/CatS60:6.0.1/MMB29M/LTE_S0201121.0_S60_0.030.01:user/release-keys]
[ro.bootloader]: [unknown]
[ro.bootmode]: [unknown]
[ro.build.cei_factory]: [0]
[ro.build.characteristics]: [nosdcard]
[ro.build.date]: [Fri Mar 10 23:14:19 CST 2017]
[ro.build.date.utc]: [1489158859]
[ro.build.description]: [msm8952_64-user 6.0.1 MMB29M 2507 release-keys]
[ro.build.deutsche_telekom]: [1]
[ro.build.display.id]: [LTE_S0201121.0_S60_0.030.01]
[ro.build.fingerprint]: [Cat/CatS60/CatS60:6.0.1/MMB29M/LTE_S0201121.0_S60_0.030.01:user/release-keys]
[ro.build.flavor]: [CatS60-user]
[ro.build.host]: [vBuild1BT52]
[ro.build.id]: [MMB29M]
[ro.build.product]: [CatS60]
[ro.build.tags]: [release-keys]
[ro.build.type]: [user]
[ro.build.user]: [rdadmin]
[ro.build.version.all_codenames]: [REL]
[ro.build.version.base_os]: []
[ro.build.version.codename]: [REL]
[ro.build.version.incremental]: [2507]
[ro.build.version.preview_sdk]: [0]
[ro.build.version.release]: [6.0.1]
[ro.build.version.sdk]: [23]
[ro.build.version.security_patch]: [2017-03-01]
[ro.build.version.software]: [LTE_S0201121.0_S60_0.030.01]
[ro.carrier]: [unknown]
[ro.cei.psn]: [S601632015845]
[ro.cei.sn]: [633721941151]
[ro.cei_hw_id]: [PVT]
[ro.cei_proj_id]: [BT52]
[ro.cei_qfuse]: [true]
[ro.com.google.clientidbase]: [android-bullitt]
[ro.com.google.gmsversion]: [6.0_r11]
[ro.com.widevine.cachesize]: [16777216]
[ro.config.alarm_alert]: [Alarm_Classic.ogg]
[ro.config.notification_sound]: [pixiedust.ogg]
[ro.config.ringtone]: [Noises1.ogg]
[ro.config.zram]: [true]
[ro.core_ctl_max_cpu]: [4]
[ro.core_ctl_min_cpu]: [1]
[ro.crypto.fs_crypto_blkdev]: [/dev/block/dm-1]
[ro.crypto.state]: [encrypted]
[ro.crypto.type]: [block]
[ro.cust.def_brightness]: [102]
[ro.cust.ril.defaultsupl]: [EUR]
[ro.cust.ril.mms_max_size]: [300]
[ro.cust.ril.nwmode_show4g]: [true]
[ro.cust.ril.show4g]: [true]
[ro.cust.ril.sms_max_pages]: [6]
[ro.cutoff_voltage_mv]: [3200]
[ro.dalvik.vm.native.bridge]: [0]
[ro.debuggable]: [0]
[ro.expect.recovery_id]: [0xb094444a77481465db3953f911c6d5c8d453e736000000000000000000000000]
[ro.fm.transmitter]: [false]
[ro.frp.pst]: [/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/config]
[ro.gps.agps_provider]: [1]
[ro.hardware]: [qcom]
[ro.hwui.drop_shadow_cache_size]: [6]
[ro.hwui.gradient_cache_size]: [1]
[ro.hwui.layer_cache_size]: [48]
[ro.hwui.path_cache_size]: [32]
[ro.hwui.r_buffer_cache_size]: [8]
[ro.hwui.text_large_cache_height]: [2048]
[ro.hwui.text_large_cache_width]: [2048]
[ro.hwui.text_small_cache_height]: [1024]
[ro.hwui.text_small_cache_width]: [1024]
[ro.hwui.texture_cache_flushrate]: [0.4]
[ro.hwui.texture_cache_size]: [72]
[ro.opengles.version]: [196609]
[ro.operator.optr]: [EUR]
[ro.phys.mem]: [3G]
[ro.product.board]: [msm8952]
[ro.product.brand]: [Cat]
[ro.product.cpu.abi]: [arm64-v8a]
[ro.product.cpu.abilist]: [arm64-v8a,armeabi-v7a,armeabi]
[ro.product.cpu.abilist32]: [armeabi-v7a,armeabi]
[ro.product.cpu.abilist64]: [arm64-v8a]
[ro.product.device]: [CatS60]
[ro.product.locale]: [en-US]
[ro.product.manufacturer]: [BullittGroupLimited]
[ro.product.model]: [S60]
[ro.product.name]: [CatS60]
[ro.qc.sdk.audio.fluencetype]: [fluence]
[ro.qc.sdk.audio.ssr]: [false]
[ro.qualcomm.bluetooth.ftp]: [true]
[ro.qualcomm.bluetooth.hfp]: [true]
[ro.qualcomm.bluetooth.hsp]: [true]
[ro.qualcomm.bluetooth.map]: [true]
[ro.qualcomm.bluetooth.nap]: [true]
[ro.qualcomm.bluetooth.opp]: [true]
[ro.qualcomm.bluetooth.pbap]: [true]
[ro.qualcomm.bt.hci_transport]: [smd]
[ro.qualcomm.cabl]: [2]
[ro.radio.version]: [LTE_S0201121.1_S60]
[ro.revision]: [0]
[ro.ril.svdo]: [false]
[ro.ril.svlte1x]: [false]
[ro.runtime.firstboot]: [1502121404185]
[ro.secure]: [1]
[ro.serialno]: [S601632015845]
[ro.setupwizard.mode]: [OPTIONAL]
[ro.sf.lcd_density]: [320]
[ro.sys.fw.bservice_age]: [5000]
[ro.sys.fw.bservice_enable]: [true]
[ro.sys.fw.bservice_limit]: [5]
[ro.sys.fw.dex2oat_thread_count]: [4]
[ro.sys.fw.empty_app_percent]: [50]
[ro.sys.fw.trim_cache_percent]: [100]
[ro.sys.fw.trim_empty_percent]: [100]
[ro.sys.fw.trim_enable_memory]: [2147483648]
[ro.sys.fw.use_trim_settings]: [true]
[ro.telephony.call_ring.multiple]: [false]
[ro.telephony.default_network]: [9]
[ro.use_data_netmgrd]: [true]
[ro.vendor.at_library]: [libqti-at.so]
[ro.vendor.extension_library]: [libqti-perfd-client.so]
[ro.vendor.gt_library]: [libqti-gt.so]
[ro.wifi.channels]: []
[ro.zygote]: [zygote64_32]
[sched.colocate.enable]: [1]
[security.perf_harden]: [1]
[selinux.reload_policy]: [1]
[service.bootanim.exit]: [1]
[service.tft_count.ets]: [119 days, 02:04:29]
[sys.audio.init.acdbversion]: [ACDB_BT52_EU_20160823_1400]
[sys.audio.init.cntversion]: [S60_20160504_1200]
[sys.audio.init.mpsversion]: [Bullitt_S60_MAM2LE_rev4_20160513_1200]
[sys.boot.code]: [DONE]
[sys.boot_completed]: [1]
[sys.ims.QMI_DAEMON_STATUS]: [1]
[sys.keymaster.loaded]: [true]
[sys.ledctrl.config]: [none]
[sys.listeners.registered]: [true]
[sys.oem_unlock_allowed]: [0]
[sys.settings_global_version]: [4]
[sys.settings_secure_version]: [2]
[sys.settings_system_version]: [2]
[sys.shutdown.reason]: []
[sys.sysctl.extra_free_kbytes]: [10800]
[sys.sysctl.tcp_def_init_rwnd]: [60]
[sys.usb.config]: [mtp]
[sys.usb.configfs]: [0]
[sys.usb.rps_mask]: [0]
[sys.usb.state]: [mtp]
[telephony.lteOnCdmaDevice]: [1]
[tunnel.audio.encode]: [false]
[use.voice.path.for.pcm.voip]: [true]
[vidc.enc.dcvs.extra-buff-count]: [2]
[vidc.enc.narrow.searchrange]: [1]
[voice.conc.fallbackpath]: [deep-buffer]
[voice.playback.conc.disabled]: [true]
[voice.record.conc.disabled]: [false]
[voice.voip.conc.disabled]: [true]
[vold.decrypt]: [trigger_restart_framework]
[vold.dm_verity]: [/system]
[vold.has_adoptable]: [1]
[vold.post_fs_data_done]: [1]
[wifi.interface]: [wlan0]
[wlan.driver.ath]: [0]
[wlan.driver.config]: [/data/misc/wifi/WCNSS_qcom_cfg.ini]
[wlan.driver.status]: [unloaded]
[email protected]:/ $

Again many thanks for your time, you really deserve a nice donation :good:


----------



## Inkednblood (Aug 7, 2017)

Weltherrscher said:


> I always get the following error:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure you're in download mode (power off, hold vol up and down while plugging into computer).  Screen will be black with blinking red LED at top. 

I recieved a simular error when Bitdefender 'blocked' the app while it was running, didn't shut it down, but prevented it from doing its thing,   Fixed by allowing it in Bitdefender. 

May not be the exact same, but simply put.. my anti-spam-virus-malware-etc program killed it.


----------



## lamasgt (Aug 7, 2017)

lamasgt said:


> Here it is hope is not to long:
> 
> [email protected]:/ $ getprop
> [DEVICE_PROVISIONED]: [1]
> ...

Click to collapse



So do you think It will be fine to flash the fimware in this phone?


----------



## cesarq (Aug 8, 2017)

lamasgt said:


> So do you think It will be fine to flash the fimware in this phone?

Click to collapse



if ibeen that situation im do that i flashed custom recovery and boot do full backup with twrp recovery .we dont have that firmware for single sim but i see two imeis you phone thats i think simple restriction for you region at factory 

sorry i had no time till to wensday 
but ca you post kernel an modem version

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 AM ----------




Inkednblood said:


> Make sure you're in download mode (power off, hold vol up and down while plugging into computer).  Screen will be black with blinking red LED at top.
> 
> I recieved a simular error when Bitdefender 'blocked' the app while it was running, didn't shut it down, but prevented it from doing its thing,   Fixed by allowing it in Bitdefender.
> 
> May not be the exact same, but simply put.. my anti-spam-virus-malware-etc program killed it.

Click to collapse



a you choose rawprograamer.xml and patch0.xml ? before you start?


----------



## lamasgt (Aug 8, 2017)

cesarq said:


> if ibeen that situation im do that i flashed custom recovery and boot do full backup with twrp recovery .we dont have that firmware for single sim but i see two imeis you phone thats i think simple restriction for you region at factory
> 
> sorry i had no time till to wensday
> but ca you post kernel an modem version
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## bandario (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning all,

I have recently received my CAT S60 and I have to say, I am extremely pleased with the device out of the box.  It is solid, extremely well built, battery life is amazing and camera quality is far better than the reviews led me to believe. Call quality is also the best I have ever had on any handset.

Unfortunately, I have never before owned a device without root. I have rooted most of my phones + installed a custom rom within a couple of days of opening the box. Sadly, this time round I've bought a less-popular device which is quite new and there is no existing support.

I am able to do most of the root-requiring functions with this phone (flashlight via button from locked, skip tracks with volume etc) using software workarounds, but I am already butting up against things that are pissing me off because I don't have system access, and I am so used to having it.

I've read horror stories about the lockdown function Qualcomm have applied to the 617 chips, but I now see that some phones with this chip have already been rooted (Motorola) so I am wondering, what are the chances that I will see root or a root exploit for this phone in the near future?

I'm not sure that I would sell the device over not being able to gain root, but it is really really annoying me.


----------



## cesarq (Aug 8, 2017)

better do that way 
1.flas custom recovery and boot 
2.go to recovery twrp 
3.there is option backup all partatitions (everything modem e.t.c)
4.save somwhere in pc, you find backup in twrp folder 
5.now try flash firmware what i give 
6.post result


----------



## TheNetwork (Aug 8, 2017)

So my cat S60 died last night. Was plugged in when I went to bed, woke up and it won't turn on. Yes, I pressed the reset button several times. 

When I plug it into a charging source, the red LED blinks 4 or so times and nothing happens.

Good thing this happened before the year warranty is up.


----------



## Inkednblood (Aug 8, 2017)

TheNetwork said:


> So my cat S60 died last night. Was plugged in when I went to bed, woke up and it won't turn on. Yes, I pressed the reset button several times.
> 
> When I plug it into a charging source, the red LED blinks 4 or so times and nothing happens.
> 
> Good thing this happened before the year warranty is up.

Click to collapse



Sounds like it's in download mode.. I can't recall how many blinking red lights happen in it though.. If you plug it into your computer, does it show up with ceaserq's Qualcomm flash tool?   

If you don't want to tinker, by all means, warranty it! 

---------- Post added at 11:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------




cesarq said:


> if ibeen that situation im do that i flashed custom recovery and boot do full backup with twrp recovery .we dont have that firmware for single sim but i see two imeis you phone thats i think simple restriction for you region at factory
> 
> sorry i had no time till to wensday
> but ca you post kernel an modem version
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## TheNetwork (Aug 8, 2017)

It does not show or make any sort of connection sound on my computer.


----------



## Weltherrscher (Aug 8, 2017)

cesarq said:


> if ibeen that situation im do that i flashed custom recovery and boot do full backup with twrp recovery .we dont have that firmware for single sim but i see two imeis you phone thats i think simple restriction for you region at factory
> 
> sorry i had no time till to wensday
> but ca you post kernel an modem version
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, for both.
I am in download mode (blinking red light.
And i chose the right xml-files.

Got some progress, sahara is now beeing detected as version 2.
I think it was my crappy USB-cable.
Took some other and no i'm getting NOP-Errors:

```
Process Index:0
Programmer Path:C:\Users\HeMi\Desktop\S60root\S60 files\prog_emmc_firehose_8952_ddr.mbn
Image Search Path:C:\Users\HeMi\Desktop\S60root\S60 files
Please select the XML file
Start Download
Program Path:C:\Users\HeMi\Desktop\S60root\S60 files\prog_emmc_firehose_8952_ddr.mbn
COM Port number:3
Sahara Connecting ...
Sahara Version:2
Start Sending Programmer
Sending Programmer Finished
Switch To FireHose
Max Payload Size to Target:49152 Bytes
Device Type:eMMC
Platform:8x26
Disable Ack Raw Data Every N Packets
Ack Raw Data:False
Skip Write:False
Always Validate:False
Use Verbose:False
COM Port number:3
Sending NOP
NOP: Fail Code: 10
Unable to send FireHose NOP, Device is not in Firehose mode !
Download Fail:System.Exception: Failed to send Firehose NOP to the phone.
   bei QC.QMSLPhone.Phone.QPHONEMS_FireHoseNOP()
   bei QC.SwDownloadDLL.SwDownload.FireHoseDownloadImage(Boolean bResetPhone, List`1 rawprogramFilesList, List`1 patchFilesList, Single& fImageSizeInMB, Single& fThroughput)
Download Fail:FireHose Fail FireHose Fail
Finish Download
```


----------



## lamasgt (Aug 8, 2017)

cesarq said:


> better do that way
> 1.flas custom recovery and boot
> 2.go to recovery twrp
> 3.there is option backup all partatitions (everything modem e.t.c)
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok I instaled custom recovery and im making now a backup, when I finish I will try to flash your fimware, Wish me luck :fingers-crossed:
I will post result as soon as possible


----------



## cesarq (Aug 8, 2017)

lamasgt said:


> Ok I instaled custom recovery and im making now a backup, when I finish I will try to flash your fimware, Wish me luck :fingers-crossed:
> I will post result as soon as possible

Click to collapse



dont forget put backup firmware to a pc 

i see one difference you log and other is 1 modem 

and good luck

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------




Weltherrscher said:


> Yes, for both.
> I am in download mode (blinking red light.
> And i chose the right xml-files.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 you phone working? maybe driver?


----------



## lamasgt (Aug 8, 2017)

cesarq said:


> dont forget put backup firmware to a pc
> 
> i see one difference you log and other is 1 modem
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Thatusernameisalreadyinus (Aug 9, 2017)

For anyone scared to take the plunge I just did it successfully. I have a US single sim version. I was having the same wifi issue as others so I backed everything up and flashed the firmware package after wiping the phone from twrp. 
At first it just bootlooped so I went ahead and flashed the TWRP recovery package and it booted right up after the long wait in the logo screen.  The second sim appears to be unlocked but I do not have a second sim to test with.  The camera does suck like the last guy said but I'm sure it's a configuration somewhere that can be fixed now that we have root.


----------



## lamasgt (Aug 9, 2017)

Thatusernameisalreadyinus said:


> For anyone scared to take the plunge I just did it successfully. I have a US single sim version. I was having the same wifi issue as others so I backed everything up and flashed the firmware package after wiping the phone from twrp.
> At first it just bootlooped so I went ahead and flashed the TWRP recovery package and it booted right up after the long wait in the logo screen.  The second sim appears to be unlocked but I do not have a second sim to test with.  The camera does suck like the last guy said but I'm sure it's a configuration somewhere that can be fixed now that we have root.

Click to collapse



Yes, camera is really bad, I think even the flir camera is also not so good like before apear to be out of focus or much less resolution, or maybe is just me.... 
Anyone knows how to fix the camera issue?


----------



## cesarq (Aug 9, 2017)

lamasgt said:


> cesarq said:
> 
> 
> > dont forget put backup firmware to a pc
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## TheNetwork (Aug 9, 2017)

lamasgt said:


> Yes, camera is really bad, I think even the flir camera is also not so good like before apear to be out of focus or much less resolution, or maybe is just me....
> Anyone knows how to fix the camera issue?

Click to collapse



I think the worst part of the camera was sh*tty firmware. I noticed it liked to have a picture in clear view (as clear as the crappy sensor can get) and then when you took a picture it sometimes went out of focus or purposely blurred it for some reason.


----------



## Murloc992 (Aug 9, 2017)

Wow guys! Seems like it is rootable after all? 

Did I get this right: must downgrade the firmware to do a root and then cannot get firmware back? Or can I dump old firmware and reflash it after rooting?


----------



## cesarq (Aug 9, 2017)

Murloc992 said:


> Wow guys! Seems like it is rootable after all?
> 
> Did I get this right: must downgrade the firmware to do a root and then cannot get firmware back? Or can I dump old firmware and reflash it after rooting?

Click to collapse



probaly you dont need flash new  firmware only boot and recovery.and then root


----------



## Murloc992 (Aug 9, 2017)

cesarq said:


> probaly you dont need flash new  firmware only boot and recovery.and then root

Click to collapse



Sounds too good to be true. Amazing job dude!  Now we need to make this bigger and maybe we can get a custom ROM(I really miss that clear all recent apps button), or even android 7.


----------



## tusch00101 (Aug 9, 2017)

*custom recovery - QFIL-error*



cesarq said:


> I get stuck with the Qualcomm flash image loader and could use some help:
> - Firewall is deactivated, I uninstalled antivirus.
> - after the first run a dll was missing (qmsl_msvc10r.dll), so I downloaded the Qualcomm Flash Image Loader from the web with the windows installer (Version 1.0.0.2). Now I get stuck with following message:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## cesarq (Aug 9, 2017)

tusch00101 said:


> cesarq said:
> 
> 
> > I get stuck with the Qualcomm flash image loader and could use some help:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## middrive (Aug 9, 2017)

*fresh install system*



cesarq said:


> if you rooting try before fresh install system and after that write boot and recovery and root.i had same problem when many times flashing and after system dirty.maybe some libarys conflicts or driver i dont now,but when fresh install after that ok with wifi

Click to collapse



build in factory reset is enough?


----------



## Weltherrscher (Aug 9, 2017)

my S60 is now rooted.
All problems with flash were caused by error 40.... -.-
First, crappy usb-cable, second: it's NOT working from a Win7-VM on a linux-host...
Since i flashed from a real Win7-Machine it worked.
However, i had to go back to 31.02 firmware, because of no wifi...


----------



## cesarq (Aug 9, 2017)

middrive said:


> build in factory reset is enough?

Click to collapse



almost time is enough


----------



## bandario (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning all,

I have recently received my CAT S60 and I have to say, I am extremely pleased with the device out of the box.  It is solid, extremely well built, battery life is amazing and camera quality is far better than the reviews led me to believe. Call quality is also the best I have ever had on any handset.

Unfortunately, I have never before owned a device without root. I have rooted most of my phones + installed a custom rom within a couple of days of opening the box. Sadly, this time round I've bought a less-popular device which is quite new and there is no existing support.

I am able to do most of the root-requiring functions with this phone (flashlight via button from locked, skip tracks with volume etc) using software workarounds, but I am already butting up against things that are pissing me off because I don't have system access, and I am so used to having it.

I've read horror stories about the lockdown function Qualcomm have applied to the 617 chips, but I now see that some phones with this chip have already been rooted (Motorola) so I am wondering, what are the chances that I will see root or a root exploit for this phone in the near future?

I'm not sure that I would sell the device over not being able to gain root, but it is really really annoying me.


----------



## tusch00101 (Aug 9, 2017)

cesarq said:


> tusch00101 said:
> 
> 
> > with qfil not working try other flasher what i posted here
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Murloc992 (Aug 10, 2017)

A quick question, how can I dump my old firmware? I want to keep it before I mess it up and need to downgrade.


----------



## cesarq (Aug 10, 2017)

tusch00101 said:


> cesarq said:
> 
> 
> > In case others have that problem, here is my solution:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Murloc992 (Aug 10, 2017)

Another question Cesarq, I saw there is a switch in developer options that says "Allow Bootloader Unlocking". Do you know what it does? Maybe we can just try to do bootloader unlocking with USB? Or is this not necessary with your method?


----------



## cesarq (Aug 10, 2017)

Murloc992 said:


> Another question Cesarq, I saw there is a switch in developer options that says "Allow Bootloader Unlocking". Do you know what it does? Maybe we can just try to do bootloader unlocking with USB? Or is this not necessary with your method?

Click to collapse



you can try fastboot oem unlock.but if serious that fastboot command not working.at the moment its not necessary.maybe in  future when somebody find how unlock bootloader.


----------



## Murloc992 (Aug 10, 2017)

cesarq said:


> you can try fastboot oem unlock.but if serious that fastboot command not working.at the moment its not necessary.maybe in  future when somebody find how unlock bootloader.

Click to collapse



I have flashed boot and recovery, but now I have need for password.  What should I do?

My model is the european dual sim model bought few days ago, manufactured 2 months ago, with some quite subtle, but new differences. Build number ending with 32.01.

EDIT: I also cannot turn on Wi-Fi. I would love to dump my firmware first though.. But I cannot access it..

EDIT2: After factory reset it stays at booting screen with full yellow bar under S60 and nothing happens. Darn it..

EDIT3: Did another factory reset(wipe), now TWRP says I don't have OS installed.. Will try to restore the backup attached some posts ago...

EDIT4: I have my phone back now, but I am not tempted to try rooting it again just yet..  Firmware is still the 32.01 though, which is nice.

EDIT5: If there's something I can do to make it easier to root this phone, tell me. Seems like I have the most recent firmware.

Verdict: Wi-Fi doesn't work no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't "downgrade" the firmware either.


----------



## Thatusernameisalreadyinus (Aug 10, 2017)

Murloc992 said:


> I have flashed boot and recovery, but now I have need for password.  What should I do?
> 
> My model is the european dual sim model bought few days ago, manufactured 2 months ago, with some quite subtle, but new differences. Build number ending with 32.01.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



---------------------------------------------------------------------
If you have the recovery I could send you the TWRP backup of my boot/system and see if that'll work for you. It's already rooted with working WiFi and both Sims unlocked.  That way you can backup your current system and try it out.  It won't let me post the link so I'd have to send it some other way.


----------



## Murloc992 (Aug 10, 2017)

Thatusernameisalreadyinus said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> If you have the recovery I could send you the TWRP backup of my boot/system and see if that'll work for you. It's already rooted with working WiFi and both Sims unlocked.  That way you can backup your current system and try it out.  It won't let me post the link so I'd have to send it some other way.

Click to collapse



What build version do you see in "about" section of the phone? If it is 31.something it might have issues with camera.. If it's 32.0x gimme gimme gimme.


----------



## Thatusernameisalreadyinus (Aug 10, 2017)

Murloc992 said:


> What build version do you see in "about" section of the phone? If it is 31.something it might have issues with camera.. If it's 32.0x gimme gimme gimme.

Click to collapse



It's the 31.02 from previous posts unfortunately.  The camera doesn't seem horrible to me but I'm not super picky about it. The pictures actually seem to more clear than the preveiw while taking them.  I'll send you the link for it.


----------



## Murloc992 (Aug 10, 2017)

Thatusernameisalreadyinus said:


> It's the 31.02 from previous posts unfortunately.  The camera doesn't seem horrible to me but I'm not super picky about it. The pictures actually seem to more clear than the preveiw while taking them.  I'll send you the link for it.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the ROM, I will still try to wait for more clarified way of doing it on the latest firmware.  I wish I found a way to rip full partitions like that firmware flash there was some posts ago. Wonder how the guy ripped it..


----------



## TheNetwork (Aug 11, 2017)

CAT Phones is having me send in my S60 again... thankfully this time I have a fully functional phone to use while I wait for it to come back. I wonder if they'll tell me what they find, last time they didn't say anything but I believe they replaced the camera. 

I really wish modular phones existed. I believe next time I need a phone I'll buy whatever has the features I need in a reasonable size (after having the S60 decided phablets are cool when you're in school but worthless in real life) and get a battery case to protect it and extend battery life.


----------



## Murloc992 (Aug 11, 2017)

TheNetwork said:


> CAT Phones is having me send in my S60 again... thankfully this time I have a fully functional phone to use while I wait for it to come back. I wonder if they'll tell me what they find, last time they didn't say anything but I believe they replaced the camera.
> 
> I really wish modular phones existed. I believe next time I need a phone I'll buy whatever has the features I need in a reasonable size (after having the S60 decided phablets are cool when you're in school but worthless in real life) and get a battery case to protect it and extend battery life.

Click to collapse



I wonder which hardware version your phone was? I have a new one, kind of third-generation looking S60. The speaker grille appears to be sturdier, the caps for USB, headphones, SOS have white seals on the covers that seem to be melted in, not glued, etc.


----------



## seebeexee (Aug 11, 2017)

*Decryption Key*



cesarq said:


> https://mega.nz/#!MIFgAT4B  original boot and recovery
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!MJFA1AbT readedout bfrom phone boot and recovery

Click to collapse




It's asking for a decryption key.  Any help?  Maybe decrypt them or provide the decryption key here.

I'm looking to backup everything related to the S60, especially the original files just in case.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lamasgt (Aug 12, 2017)

Murloc992 said:


> What build version do you see in "about" section of the phone? If it is 31.something it might have issues with camera.. If it's 32.0x gimme gimme gimme.

Click to collapse



What are the differences  betwen 32.01 and 31.01?


----------



## Zoya-1 (Aug 13, 2017)

WOOOOOOO!!!!!! You first teased this when I went on vacation, and I was so sad I wouldn't get to try this out for a week. Now I have and I am sooooo pleased. I had to do Inkednblood's convoluted method to do it, but hell, I couldn't be happier with the result. Now I want to dig in the FLIR app and see if the legally mandated framerate throttle is a software issue or a hardware one.


----------



## Murloc992 (Aug 13, 2017)

lamasgt said:


> What are the differences  betwen 32.01 and 31.01?

Click to collapse



Wish I knew. I suspect it might be camera firmwares and stuff.


----------



## Inkednblood (Aug 13, 2017)

Zoya-1 said:


> WOOOOOOO!!!!!! You first teased this when I went on vacation, and I was so sad I wouldn't get to try this out for a week. Now I have and I am sooooo pleased. I had to do Inkednblood's convoluted method to do it, but hell, I couldn't be happier with the result. Now I want to dig in the FLIR app and see if the legally mandated framerate throttle is a software issue or a hardware one.

Click to collapse



Haha glad to hear it helped!


----------



## vmicovic (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you all for this!
finally working  rooted S60 !! 

now is there some custom ROMs?


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 17, 2017)

Inkednblood said:


> testing on LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.032.00     Euro Dual Sim model (2 seperate SIM slot IMEI's)
> 
> with all that being said, i went from Build Number: LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.032.00  to LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.031.02.   If you can backup your current firmware, i would do that - i dont know if the change in build will affect anything...
> 
> Ceaserq my man, you nailed it.

Click to collapse



I had the exact same issue on the same firware. I wasn't able to back up the firmware unfortunately.
Does anyone know how to fix the wifi? I would prefer a flashable fix over restoring older firmware.
Since we have root and custom recovery now, that should be possible right?

Thanks a lot ceasarq for your work and others for sharing!


----------



## vmicovic (Aug 17, 2017)

OpenMinded said:


> I had the exact same issue on the same firware. I wasn't able to back up the firmware unfortunately.
> Does anyone know how to fix the wifi? I would prefer a flashable fix over restoring older firmware.
> Since we have root and custom recovery now, that should be possible right?
> 
> Thanks a lot ceasarq for your work and others for sharing!

Click to collapse



i was same issue, i was enter in recovery, format all what i have to format, reboot in download mode, put new firmware like someone explain in previus post, after that from twrp recovery i installed supersu and after that all is working fine, phone is rooted..


----------



## bandario (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning all,

I have recently received my CAT S60 and I have to say, I am extremely pleased with the device out of the box.  It is solid, extremely well built, battery life is amazing and camera quality is far better than the reviews led me to believe. Call quality is also the best I have ever had on any handset.

Unfortunately, I have never before owned a device without root. I have rooted most of my phones + installed a custom rom within a couple of days of opening the box. Sadly, this time round I've bought a less-popular device which is quite new and there is no existing support.

I am able to do most of the root-requiring functions with this phone (flashlight via button from locked, skip tracks with volume etc) using software workarounds, but I am already butting up against things that are pissing me off because I don't have system access, and I am so used to having it.

I've read horror stories about the lockdown function Qualcomm have applied to the 617 chips, but I now see that some phones with this chip have already been rooted (Motorola) so I am wondering, what are the chances that I will see root or a root exploit for this phone in the near future?

I'm not sure that I would sell the device over not being able to gain root, but it is really really annoying me.


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 17, 2017)

vmicovic said:


> i was same issue, i was enter in recovery, format all what i have to format, reboot in download mode, put new firmware like someone explain in previus post, after that from twrp recovery i installed supersu and after that all is working fine, phone is rooted..

Click to collapse



I'm sure you trying to be helpful but did you even read what I wrote??
I don't WANT to flash a complete firmware from an unknown source if I can simply fix wifi by for example flashing a simple file and I also do not want an older firmware !
When I flashed back the ROM, my recovery was overwritten and when I flashed the recovery again, I got a decryption failure.
So now I am off that road..


----------



## vmicovic (Aug 17, 2017)

OpenMinded said:


> I had the exact same issue on the same firware. I wasn't able to back up the firmware unfortunately.
> Does anyone know how to fix the wifi? I would prefer a flashable fix over restoring older firmware.
> Since we have root and custom recovery now, that should be possible right?
> 
> Thanks a lot ceasarq for your work and others for sharing!

Click to collapse





OpenMinded said:


> I'm sure you trying to be helpful but did you even read what I wrote??
> I don't WANT to flash a complete firmware from an unknown source if I can simply fix wifi by for example flashing a simple file and I also do not want an older firmware !
> When I flashed back the ROM, my recovery was overwritten and when I flashed the recovery again, I got a decryption failure.
> So now I am off that road..

Click to collapse



i forgot to tell on start, i was try also to fix without flashing, but as somebody already tell, they fix with deleting cache and puting again firmware (only)...
I hope you will find the way without flashing it again...


----------



## TheNetwork (Aug 17, 2017)

I got a shipping notification from the repair place and I have a new serial number for my phone. Do you suppose they basically replaced the mainboard or whatever you call it?

Oh duh, the service description says "swap board" never mind lol

I have to say, they're the only company I've tried to deal with on warranty but they were pretty good about it. Of course they have to send me a few emails back and forth to make sure I'm not just some idiot who doesn't know how to press the reset button or installed a bad app, but there's no "well it's probably your fault" or any of that crap I hear people sometimes get.


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 18, 2017)

after a flash of 31.02 firmware, the modded recovery and the official 2.46 from chainfire I got a bootloop.
Then I reflashed firmware and keep getting a bootloop.
Wiping cache or clearing data/ factory reset does not seem to help.
Does anyone know a way out of this?
Be careful with these procedures if you do not have easy warranty access.

I'll post if I get this fixed, but I think I will have to bring it in.

edit: when I flashed back the custom recovery, it booted again.
I fail to understand why the recovery seems to be involved in the boot process, or is that just how it works?
After flashing the 2.82 supersu, I got root too.
I'm happy for now, but I would like to be on the latest ROM version.
I'm gonna try and make a backup and update and see what happens


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 18, 2017)

*ROOT on current version!*

Great news !
After a lot of fiddling I managed to get root on the latest 32.00 firmware.
Here is how. As my previous post mentioned, I got a bootloop after flashing 31.02 back.
Eventually, I fetched the update.zip from /cache/update.zip (the official 31.02 to 32.00 update from about 86 MB).
then I ran that with the phone in recovery by: adb sideload /path/to/file/update.zip (from a terminal).
That ran the update fully and gave me a stock 32.00 phone.
From there:

 - modified the rawprogram0.xml : remove:
    <program SECTOR_SIZE_IN_BYTES="512" file_sector_offset="0" filename="boot.BIN" label="boot" num_partition_sectors="131072" physical_partition_number="0" size_in_KB="65536" sparse="false" start_byte_hex="0x38200000" start_sector="1839104" />
(this is in the cat60files folder)
 - remove the boot.bin file to be sure boot is not getting modified
 - Now the trick is to prevent the phone from booting after the update is done - I used a QFIL version I already had, which does not reboot the phone (be very careful there, there are many versions with keyloggers and malware!). You may be able to just hold up, just try. Otherwise (with QFIL without reboot), unplug after flash, reset with the button on the back and hold VOL up while pressing power on : this boots you in the modified recovery
 - Now if you are in the new recovery, you're all set. Put the 2.82 supersu zip file on the phone and run it. IT will patch the boot file for you!
 - You might want to make a backup in TWRP now which you can reuse

The mentioned files can be found here:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=73296402&postcount=163
(thanks again cesarq and others that helped)
Please find the modifed rawprogram0.xml and hit thanks if you're happy like I am :laugh:


----------



## drviver (Aug 20, 2017)

*32 Update*



OpenMinded said:


> Great news !
> After a lot of fiddling I managed to get root on the latest 32.00 firmware.
> Here is how. As my previous post mentioned, I got a bootloop after flashing 31.02 back.
> Eventually, I fetched the update.zip from /cache/update.zip (the official 31.02 to 32.00 update from about 86 MB).
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey thank you so much for this method 
I wonder if you have the 32.00 stock update.zip somewhere and would poste it so I could download it. I am currently on 27 lol
And only habe the 31.20 stock update.zip


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 20, 2017)

drviver said:


> Hey thank you so much for this method
> I wonder if you have the 32.00 stock update.zip somewhere and would poste it so I could download it. I am currently on 27 lol
> And only habe the 31.20 stock update.zip

Click to collapse



Hi. You can simply get the update by going to the 31.02 version of the firmware, click update and then reboot in recovery, it will be in the /cache/ folder.
For your convenience:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xdswxzn4895pt53/update.zip?dl=0

You need to be on stock firmware for it to work and flash from the original recovery ( choose adb sideload ).
Good luck and post how it goes. 

I hope we will be seeing custom ROMS, I personally prefer MIUI 8.
The Redmi Note 3 seems to be Qualcomm based and I also found a kernel that may possibly work:
http://en.miui.com/thread-649569-1-1.html (recovery ROM could be used?)
https://github.com/Ost268/android_kernel_xiaomi_msm8956-1 (kernel)

I will be using this phone as a daily driver, so I cannot use it for development currently, but I am happy to test occassionally.
Since we have recovery and root, development should be doable now .
Looking forward to some efforts, maybe time to get this phone a section?

cheers


----------



## drviver (Aug 20, 2017)

OpenMinded said:


> Hi. You can simply get the update by going to the 31.02 version of the firmware, click update and then reboot in recovery, it will be in the /cache/ folder.
> For your convenience:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xdswxzn4895pt53/update.zip?dl=0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am a developer, so I will see what I can do for you regarding sam fancy custom roms
Since it is now rooted or so I hope, since I haven't tried yet with your method, it will be easy to make custom roms


----------



## TheNetwork (Aug 21, 2017)

Now I remember why I got the S60... one drop of the old nexus 6 only like 3 and a half feet to the ground and the screen is obliterated.


----------



## WeirdConnection (Aug 22, 2017)

OpenMinded said:


> Great news !
> After a lot of fiddling I managed to get root on the latest 32.00 firmware.
> (...)

Click to collapse



Can anyone confirm, that all features are working properly, especially camera related stuff, like FLIR and whether the low light problems (mentioned earlier in this thread) are resolved with this update? I'm thinking there might be some thing like Sony's DRM, which can cause problems after rooting. Since someone said here, that the thermal camera uses proprietary driver, it is possible that they may have implemented something similar..
Thanks!
And also thank all of you for the root! I'm really glad.


----------



## james35888 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi guys,
If I want to keep 31.02 version because it works smoothly for me, how do I disable system updates?
I don't like update icon at left upper corner.

Thanks,


----------



## Robbie P (Aug 28, 2017)

james35888 said:


> Hi guys,
> If I want to keep 31.02 version because it works smoothly for me, how do I disable system updates?
> I don't like update icon at left upper corner.
> 
> Thanks,

Click to collapse



Hi James, Drviver mentioned a way to do this here
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71863631&postcount=115

Thanks for root OpenMinded :good:, will try it soon.

Edit; oops, that might be for updating apps not system.


----------



## Murloc992 (Aug 31, 2017)

Another quick question, does anybody know how to fix the wifi battery drain issue? Even after having it turned off it drains 50% of my battery. Location, scanning is off.


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi all,

I have uploaded the files I mentioned earlier here:
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=211180

this includes the latest 0.033.00 update zip that works with the original ROM.
Apparently when I did an update via sideload the release keys where not set properly (still on 0.031.02).

Anyway, since these updates seem patch based, the only way it will work properly will be to apply it to the original ROM.
I posted it hoping someone may figure out a way to make it a nice update.zip for the custom recovery.
Cheers:good:


----------



## p.foucek (Aug 31, 2017)

*ROM*

Hello.
Is here any profesional people who has dual SIM Rom?? 
Thank for reply:cyclops:


----------



## CDMCCDMC (Sep 2, 2017)

after some swearing and a case of beer i manage to get it rooted.






thank you cesarq for rooting the unrootable 

PS. ALWAYS MAKE A BACKUP to avoid swearing and headache, lol!


----------



## aym21 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hello,

I was on ver LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.029.02. I did Cesareq instruction, so custom recovery goes fine, then i root, after that phone started. I did full TRWP backup. Then i did securee login screen when phone boot (code). It was good until i see that Wi-Fi is not working, beside this app Documents went in some errors state. So i decided to wipe cache and dalvik. Thats not help. So i did data partition erase in custom recovery. There was warning about wiping data partition and erase encryption of partition. When i boot phone it stuck on S60 yellow screen. 

I try multiple times do restore , partial restore, wipe cache dalvik - nothing help ;(. I wrote this because next step is more difficult. I try install rom from previous links S60_31.02.zip but when i try install it the message came " Could not finjd 'META-INF/com/google/android/update-binary' in the zip file".

Guys what i can do now ? 
Custom recovery 3.0.2-0 decker-2 works. My recovery stuck on loading screen. I have working ADB. 

Regards for all of you.


Edit1: I installed firmware from cesareq link to ver 31.02, then i update to 32 via ADB sideload, next do root. Wifi is working now! Thanks You very much guys!


----------



## CDMCCDMC (Sep 4, 2017)

aym21 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was on ver LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.029.02. I did Cesareq instruction, so custom recovery goes fine, then i root, after that phone started. I did full TRWP backup. Then i did securee login screen when phone boot (code). It was good until i see that Wi-Fi is not working, beside this app Documents went in some errors state. So i decided to wipe cache and dalvik. Thats not help. So i did data partition erase in custom recovery. There was warning about wiping data partition and erase encryption of partition. When i boot phone it stuck on S60 yellow screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i know your pain man. what i did, as an idiot that i am (just keep reading, it gets better lol) , i formated the OS..bad idea of course... but the twrp was installed and working fine. so now i have no OS. well bugger... i got the S60_31.02.zip you downloaded. flashed it using qualcommsnapwhat ever flash progmarm. it stuck on the S60 logo as you said. went to the twrp, did a factory reset, then  dalvik wipe. still nothing. flashed again with the  S60_31.02 files, went in to the twrp, made a factory reset again with  dalvik wipe, then installed the root. phone boot looped few times and it finally booted. 

i don't know 100% what happen, maybe i messed up, i blame beer, but i flashed it like 3 times, did factory resets and so on,but in the end it booted and works like a charm. also, you cannot flash S60_31.02.zip with twrp! you need to use Qualcommsnapdragon flash tool few posts above. i had the same issue with wifi the first time i flashed, wifi didn't worked. i think this topic needs a clear guide what to do, cause everyone is flashing over and over, and when they try to explain they forget what exactly they did and there might be some errors along the way. all i can say is, its possible to root S60 and it works with wifi and everything. just try to factory reset, then root, of course clear the cache and so on. read the post above, some of them have info from there experiance, try that. it will work sooner or later. i can't give you step by step cause i don't remember everything step by step, all i know i bricked my phone and restored it back after quite a few rom flashed and tinkering. best of luck!


----------



## aym21 (Sep 4, 2017)

CDMCCDMC said:


> i know your pain man. what i did, as an idiot that i am (just keep reading, it gets better lol) , i formated the OS..bad idea of course... but the twrp was installed and working fine. so now i have no OS. well bugger... i got the S60_31.02.zip you downloaded. flashed it using qualcommsnapwhat ever flash progmarm. it stuck on the S60 logo as you said. went to the twrp, did a factory reset, then  dalvik wipe. still nothing. flashed again with the  S60_31.02 files, went in to the twrp, made a factory reset again with  dalvik wipe, then installed the root. phone boot looped few times and it finally booted.
> 
> i don't know 100% what happen, maybe i messed up, i blame beer, but i flashed it like 3 times, did factory resets and so on,but in the end it booted and works like a charm. also, you cannot flash S60_31.02.zip with twrp! you need to use Qualcommsnapdragon flash tool few posts above. i had the same issue with wifi the first time i flashed, wifi didn't worked. i think this topic needs a clear guide what to do, cause everyone is flashing over and over, and when they try to explain they forget what exactly they did and there might be some errors along the way. all i can say is, its possible to root S60 and it works with wifi and everything. just try to factory reset, then root, of course clear the cache and so on. read the post above, some of them have info from there experiance, try that. it will work sooner or later. i can't give you step by step cause i don't remember everything step by step, all i know i bricked my phone and restored it back after quite a few rom flashed and tinkering. best of luck!

Click to collapse



Thank for Your post.
Like i said i did root but the solution after wiping data partition was little bit different than yours. I try explain.
First of all for sure wifi working is to:
1 wipe cache davik 
2 flash rom file S60_31.02.zip delivered by cesareq (just extract all files in zip 1,5Gb) and use QFIL 1.0.0.2 from previous links
3 now you got stock rom , so use ADB sideload and update 32 patch via it
4 use the tips from Openminded post , with delete boot.bin and modify rawprogram0.xml , files in cats60files.rar
5 when phone boot dont go to boot process because you will have to do step 4 again, just go superfast to recovery and install supersu

After that you should have root and working wifi, cheers!


----------



## MarTinCzeK (Sep 5, 2017)

aym21 said:


> Thank for Your post.
> Like i said i did root but the solution after wiping data partition was little bit different than yours. I try explain.
> First of all for sure wifi working is to:
> 1 wipe cache davik
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello there,
thank you to all here for trying to clarify that root procedure but we need even more correct proper "step by step" guide about how to root cat s60 properly eg. at first we need to flash that customized twrp recovery to be able to create full backup of the actual phone state with all setting and installed apps/firmware which we can revert back anytime as needed and then with no-fear we can create root...coze this is at this time for me really unclear and therefore i dont want to try root ATM please anyone here @this thread-it is this possible-to create "better guide" for us?
Thank you in adance


----------



## bandario (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning all,

I have recently received my CAT S60 and I have to say, I am extremely pleased with the device out of the box.  It is solid, extremely well built, battery life is amazing and camera quality is far better than the reviews led me to believe. Call quality is also the best I have ever had on any handset.

Unfortunately, I have never before owned a device without root. I have rooted most of my phones + installed a custom rom within a couple of days of opening the box. Sadly, this time round I've bought a less-popular device which is quite new and there is no existing support.

I am able to do most of the root-requiring functions with this phone (flashlight via button from locked, skip tracks with volume etc) using software workarounds, but I am already butting up against things that are pissing me off because I don't have system access, and I am so used to having it.

I've read horror stories about the lockdown function Qualcomm have applied to the 617 chips, but I now see that some phones with this chip have already been rooted (Motorola) so I am wondering, what are the chances that I will see root or a root exploit for this phone in the near future?

I'm not sure that I would sell the device over not being able to gain root, but it is really really annoying me.


----------



## CDMCCDMC (Sep 6, 2017)

i have a quick question. i rooted my S60 with files in this topic. but i didn't applied that update.zip file, witch was like an update, latest version of the firmware? i do have an update that is ~80MB in the update section in the settings. if i update thru that, will the root disappear? or i need to flash update.zip on to the S60_31.02.zip an then root it? so far the phone is working fine and root is working perfectly, so i kinda don't want to touch it cause i already have it setup as i want it to. should i just stick to the "if it an't broke, don't fix it" thing?

so far what i did was:
1. flash twrp recovery cats60files.rar
2. format the OS, after that it said no OS installed (i did not made a backup. MAKE A BACKUP, don't be stupid like me.)
3. flashed S60_31.02.zip using Qualcomm Snapdragon Flash Tool
4. did a factory reset with cache and davik cache wipe
5. flash twrp recovery cats60files.rar and did a factory reset with cache and davik cache wipe
(phone boot looped, got stuck on the cat logo but in the end it booted)
6. then installed SuperSU-v2.82-201705271822.zip thru twrp

Wifi and everything else is working fine. in the start when i first flashed twrp (step 1.) wifi didn't worked. so then formated the OS completley deleting it and flashed S60_31.02.zip (step 2-3.)

it was a headacke cause first atempts it didnt boot, or boot loop. but as long as twrp worked, i didn't care. i just kept on flashing over and over and in the end it worked. i read that others also had to reflash it few times and do factory resets over and over, but it worked. how ever, i did NOT flashed that update.zip file.

*PS. be patient when the phone starts first time after flashing. sometimes it can boot loop/restart few times and then boot normally.*


----------



## TheNetwork (Sep 8, 2017)

Did anyone ever have an issue with their S60 not wanting to update? When I got my S60 back from the service place I immediately updated to a pretty old patch, and now I'm trying to update again (not sure which version but the download is something like 650MB), but when the phone restarts it just hangs at the white CAT screen and does nothing, I have to press the reset button, then it gives me a notification that the update failed with a tip "Make sure you're near good wifi and have at least 50% battery", this has happened 4 times now... I don't know what to do, I want to update because I found the FLIR camera is wildly inaccurate right now and I'm hoping an update will fix it.


----------



## lamasgt (Sep 9, 2017)

I have the 031 firmware and my phone doesnt show any update avaliable...
Does anyone tried the new 033 update?, has camera quality increased?
Any guide how to install from a zip file?

Thank you..


----------



## mike-r (Sep 9, 2017)

lamasgt said:


> Does anyone tried the new 033 update?, has camera quality increased?

Click to collapse



Nope. (edit: nope for the camera)


----------



## CDMCCDMC (Sep 10, 2017)

i have 32.02 and there is ~80MB update. but camera seems kinda okay and everything works, so i'm not gonna test it out cause it might break more stuff than improve

lamasgt, you can install .zip thru twrp


----------



## Lukas Farber (Sep 15, 2017)

*Yeah... the Cat S60 is awesome*

Hello all, 
Long time lurker on the forums. I have been able to achieve root and I absolutely love the phone (My previous six phones were Casio C811s and before that i had a handful of the Casio Commandos, C711 I think)! I really don't see why it isn't more of a mainstream phone. It is tougher in my opinion than the Casios and is considerably faster and the battery life is also better. I have started tinkering with it and am currently trying to figure out the tethering and wifi problem. (I was able to get it rooted up to Version 33 with the wifi working but I had to reflash while I was messing with the wifi tethering). I will attempt to get a logcat while it's in a boot loop so I can see what is happening on startup that is causing the wifi problem. Is there anyone more knowledgeable on the subject that can assist?


Update: I was unable to pull a Log while she boot looped. But just as others did I just kept at it trying different combinations until I got it to stop boot looping. I think it was an error with the version number as it stopped when I loaded the update to 32 from the stock recovery. 

However, I was able to pull a LogCat from ADB as soon as TWRP was flashed. This was the first flash that WiFi didn't work.

LogCat: drive.google.com/open?id=0B19PcTe6qmpOYTdXNnpLdWJ3OW8


----------



## OpenMinded (Sep 18, 2017)

I was able to update to 0.033 as followed:
 - make a TWRP backup if you want to be safe and restore data, and save it on an external source
 - check the instructions at : https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=73296402&postcount=163
basically flash the 31.02. the reboot recovery and sideload the 00.32 update I posted. 
(I also posted the 00.33 zip, but for some reason the release keys are not updated until reboot)
 - reboot , setup and you get the update after you connected to wifi : download and let it reboot - it will run the update and reboot
 - I got some message if Google can scan for malicious software, after that the usual setup and then I am at 0.0.33 (see baseband and build number under about phone
 - now flash recovery again that I posted before (without patched boot), reboot and make sure it doesn't go to normal boot (because you will lose twrp)
 - then flash the 2.82 supersu and you're back

Anyone working on some ports yet ?


----------



## vmicovic (Sep 19, 2017)

does update works?
i got new update but cannot install, always fail...


----------



## betonjohn (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi all
I'm looking already one year for a chance how to root CAT S60. I congratulate you for your progress. Great respect! I have tried cesarq guide, but always fail. USB cable ok, driver ok, cache/data wiped. I have dual sim LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.033.00. Please help someone.....not only me...and write aktualized guide for 033.00 ver.  Sry for my bad english...


----------



## Lukas Farber (Sep 19, 2017)

*Which File are you flashing first?*



betonjohn said:


> Hi all
> I'm looking already one year for a chance how to root CAT S60. I congratulate you for your progress. Great respect! I have tried cesarq guide, but always fail. USB cable ok, driver ok, cache/disk wiped. I have dual sim LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.033.00. Please help someone.....not only me...and write aktualized guide for 033.00 ver.  Sry for my bad english...

Click to collapse



Which File are you flashing first with QFIL?


----------



## betonjohn (Sep 20, 2017)

Files from folder "cats60files". Download failed. Next I tried "cats60files-recovery-nobootpatch" files.. the same result. Before all, phone in reset factory default. Download mode OK, red led flashing.


----------



## james35888 (Sep 20, 2017)

Robbie P said:


> Hi James, Drviver mentioned a way to do this here
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71863631&postcount=115
> 
> Thanks for root OpenMinded :good:, will try it soon.
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, I found the system update comes from google play services. It is easy to disable google play service, but lots of side effects.
So just disable notification of google play service, then you will not see system update message on status bar. Ver31.02 is enough for me.


----------



## Lukas Farber (Sep 20, 2017)

betonjohn said:


> Files from folder "cats60files". Download failed. Next I tried "cats60files-recovery-nobootpatch" files.. the same result. Before all, phone in reset factory default. Download mode OK, red led flashing.

Click to collapse



Check your DMs


----------



## betonjohn (Sep 20, 2017)

Your help is so secret?


----------



## Lukas Farber (Sep 21, 2017)

betonjohn said:


> Your help is so secret?

Click to collapse



Just too new to post links in forum...


----------



## TheNetwork (Sep 22, 2017)

Is there a way to undo root currently? I'm going to root if I can for sure go back. I'm on 30.01 have delayed further update so it's easier to root hopefully.


----------



## tusch00101 (Sep 25, 2017)

*My solution to Sahara / Download fail with QFIL*



betonjohn said:


> Files from folder "cats60files". Download failed. Next I tried "cats60files-recovery-nobootpatch" files.. the same result. Before all, phone in reset factory default. Download mode OK, red led flashing.

Click to collapse



I started rooting 4 weeks ago and failed several times. I spent hours and finally gave up. Today I started again, and after about 6 hours I got my problem solved.

Since in between I have done a clean windows setup, wiping countless times cache and data partitions I can give you some idears where to look for trouble-shooting. Hope that will help you:

1. For me the QFIL-File provided by cesarq in Post #163 didn't do the trick. 
First I got a warning about a missing dll (although I had installed MS Visual C++ 2008 / 2015 / 2017)
--> I downloaded from the web QPST 2.7.460 (yes, there are many bad versions, no guarantee). I  got QPST from Android MTK here: https://androidmtk.com/download-qpst-flash-tool. Worked for me. It's a complete installer - and it asked me to download the missing MS Visual C++ (??? not that I had it installed), that from 2010. That took care of the missing dll- Message.

I did that four weeks ago and could not resolve some of the issues. I did several additional measures in between / since then:

2. At some time I couldn't even find my phone in QFIL, in windows device manager there were different drivers installed, so I got rid of every driver that was connected to any mobile phone. It worked for recognition, but somehow I still got the error with Sahara fail. After reading the web I got so frustrated and did nothig for 4 weeks.

But I also did a new windows setup (unrelated), so today I had a clean system and let windows download the qualcomm driver from the net for the phone. That was an additional bonus. I don't think that was the fix.

3. (credit to somebody on the web, I don't find the link any more)
What did finally help was to move all the files for flashing to a subfolder in the QPST-Program directory in Windows (in Windows 7 it's C:\Program Files (x86)\QPST). Both the complete firmware (cesarqs Post #165) and the modified update.zip-Files from OpenMinded (Post #227).

For clarification:
My cats60files (prog_emmc_firehose_8952_ddr.mbn, rawprogram0.xml, ...) are in: C:\Program Files (x86)\QPST\extracted_cats60files
My complete firmware is in C:\Program Files (x86)\QPST\firmware

remark: maybe it is just sufficient add the current folder with the flash-files to your path-environment-variable in windows - I haven't tested it: set path=%path%;drive:\path\to\your\QFIL-programme-directory\;

With this I managed to run QFIL successfully.:good:

My rooting-procedure was that from aym21 (Post #239). My biggest problem this time was to get the phone to the download mode. I still haven't figured out when to press which button  how long or when to use the pin for 10 s w/o cable connected. Everytime it booted in the clean setup, I authorized the phone in the developers menu and used adb reboot recovery to do a wipe of cache / data again. That was most likely overkill but with reading about all the problems I decided that I rather err on the save side. At least my phone never hung, and it never took longer than one to two minutes to boot. Just wait a bit. 

---------------------------

Maybe these instructions help solving your issues. If you encouter still some problems, this time I have written down every step I did, just to make sure, I can reproduce it in case I need it. What I can't do is help with any programming, I have no idea what I just did. It just got my phone rooted. 

Good Luck


----------



## betonjohn (Sep 26, 2017)

thank you friend! I'll try it over the weekend. Also miss dll.....


----------



## OpenMinded (Sep 27, 2017)

james35888 said:


> OK, I found the system update comes from google play services. It is easy to disable google play service, but lots of side effects.
> So just disable notification of google play service, then you will not see system update message on status bar. Ver31.02 is enough for me.

Click to collapse



It was cesarq who rooted initially, I just improved it so it works on other firmware versions and does not break wifi ( which was because of the boot partition being flashed with one that was a patched 0.032.

Incase anyone missedd it, here are instructions for updating to the latest version ( 0.033), it should apply to all future versions too:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=73844389&postcount=247

cheers

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------




TheNetwork said:


> Is there a way to undo root currently? I'm going to root if I can for sure go back. I'm on 30.01 have delayed further update so it's easier to root hopefully.

Click to collapse



yes, just flash back original firmware. check cesarq's links and mine for updates if needed.


----------



## drviver (Sep 30, 2017)

tusch00101 said:


> I started rooting 4 weeks ago and failed several times. I spent hours and finally gave up. Today I started again, and after about 6 hours I got my problem solved.
> 
> Since in between I have done a clean windows setup, wiping countless times cache and data partitions I can give you some idears where to look for trouble-shooting. Hope that will help you:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



in a previous post my me I pointed the keys out: power off phone and then press vol up and down at the same time while connecting the usb cable to the pc, note all the three things at the same time


----------



## bandario (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning all,

I have recently received my CAT S60 and I have to say, I am extremely pleased with the device out of the box.  It is solid, extremely well built, battery life is amazing and camera quality is far better than the reviews led me to believe. Call quality is also the best I have ever had on any handset.

Unfortunately, I have never before owned a device without root. I have rooted most of my phones + installed a custom rom within a couple of days of opening the box. Sadly, this time round I've bought a less-popular device which is quite new and there is no existing support.

I am able to do most of the root-requiring functions with this phone (flashlight via button from locked, skip tracks with volume etc) using software workarounds, but I am already butting up against things that are pissing me off because I don't have system access, and I am so used to having it.

I've read horror stories about the lockdown function Qualcomm have applied to the 617 chips, but I now see that some phones with this chip have already been rooted (Motorola) so I am wondering, what are the chances that I will see root or a root exploit for this phone in the near future?

I'm not sure that I would sell the device over not being able to gain root, but it is really really annoying me.


----------



## drviver (Sep 30, 2017)

*did it*

finally I rooted my phone using the methods described, thank you all so much
this day is a special day


----------



## tusch00101 (Oct 1, 2017)

*WIFI not working after flushing update033.zip ?*



> Incase anyone missedd it, here are instructions for updating to the latest version ( 0.033), it should apply to all future versions too:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=73844389&postcount=247

Click to collapse



I went along those instruction, using the original recovery from post #163. No error messages. After booting everything seemed fine until I noticed, I could't activate the WIFI module.
So I repeated it, flushed back firmware, update032.zip, no problem, update033.zip, everything ist fine, flushing recovery und root - wifi not working (again).

The first time I used the update033.zip from previous post, the second time I waited for the OTA. 

As long as I stay with the original software, everything is fine. 
Will try a third time.  
Has anyone else experienced this problem?

edit: My mistake - third time worked, I need to read instructions more carefully.
This time I made sure, I used the right files (OpenMindeds cats60files-recovery-nobootpatch.zip), that from (Post 234). Just if someone makes the same mistake.


----------



## txb142 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hello. I am trying to root the US version of the s60 that I think matches what lamasgt has. I tried a mishmash of things but not having much luck. I mostly followed tusch00101's guide. I put all the files listed into C:\ and then later tried putting the files from cats60files.rar too with no luck. If I can understand how to root this phone I can write a very detailed pictorial style guide.

Need to sleep soon so for now I'll start with a picture and a log, and share more as needed later. Qfil gets to a certain point and hangs. Here's the log.

Validating Application Configuration
Load APP Configuration
COM:8
PBLDOWNLOADPROTOCOL:0
PROGRAMMER:True
PROGRAMMER:C:\prog_emmc_firehose_8952_ddr.mbn
RESETSAHARASTATEEMACHINE:False
SEARCHPATH:C:\
RAWPROGRAM:
rawprogram0.xml
PATCH:
patch0.xml
ACKRAWDATAEVERYNUMPACKETS:False
ACKRAWDATAEVERYNUMPACKETS:100
MAXPAYLOADSIZETOTARGETINBYTES:False
MAXPAYLOADSIZETOTARGETINBYTES:49152
DEVICETYPE:eMMC
PLATFORM:8x26
VALIDATIONMODE:0
RESETAFTERDOWNLOAD:False
MAXDIGESTTABLESIZE:8192
SWITCHTOFIREHOSETIMEOUT:30
RESETTIMEOUT:200
RESETDELAYTIME:2
FLATBUILDPATH:C:\work\QPST\bin\S60_31.02
FLATBUILDFORCEOVERRIDE:True
QCNPATH:C:\Temp\00000000.qcn
QCNAUTOBACKUPRESTORE:False
SPCCODE:000000
ENABLEMULTISIM:False
AUTOPRESERVEPARTITIONS:False
PARTITIONPRESERVEMODE:0
PRESERVEDPARTITIONS:0
PRESERVEDPARTITIONS:
ERASEALL:False
Load ARG Configuration
Validating Download Configuration
Image Search Path: C:\
RAWPROGRAM file path: C:\rawprogram0.xml
PATCH file path:C:\patch0.xml
Programmer Path:C:\prog_emmc_firehose_8952_ddr.mbn
Flat Build Path:C:\work\QPST\bin\S60_31.02
Process Index:0
Image Search Path: C:\
RAWPROGRAM file path: C:\rawprogram0.xml
PATCH file path:C:\patch0.xml
Start Download
Program Path:C:\prog_emmc_firehose_8952_ddr.mbn
***** Working Folder:C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_8
Binary build date: Oct 31 2016 @ 22:51:05
QSAHARASERVER CALLED LIKE THIS: 'C:\work\QPST\bin\QSaharaServer.ex'Current working dir: C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_8
Sahara mappings:
2: amss.mbn
6: apps.mbn
8: dsp1.mbn
10: dbl.mbn
11: osbl.mbn
12: dsp2.mbn
16: efs1.mbn
17: efs2.mbn
20: efs3.mbn
21: sbl1.mbn
22: sbl2.mbn
23: rpm.mbn
25: tz.mbn
28: dsp3.mbn
29: acdb.mbn
30: wdt.mbn
31: mba.mbn
13: C:\prog_emmc_firehose_8952_ddr.mbn
22:02:44: Requested ID 13, file: "C:\prog_emmc_firehose_8952_ddr.mbn"
22:02:44: 320120 bytes transferred in 0.250000 seconds (1.2212MBps)
22:02:44: File transferred successfully
NOTE: Target requested image 13 which is DeviceProgrammer. Forcing QUIT. This is by design, ** All is well ** SUCCESS!!
22:02:44: Sahara protocol completed
Sending Programmer Finished
Switch To FireHose
Wait for 3 seconds...
Max Payload Size to Target:49152 Bytes
Device Type:eMMC
Platform:8x26
Disable Ack Raw Data Every N Packets
Skip Write:False
Always Validate:False
Use Verbose:False
***** Working Folder:C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_8


Sorry about the picture quality. Had to do it through vnc using snipping tool.






tusch00101 said:


> I started rooting 4 weeks ago and failed several times. I spent hours and finally gave up. Today I started again, and after about 6 hours I got my problem solved.
> 
> Since in between I have done a clean windows setup, wiping countless times cache and data partitions I can give you some idears where to look for trouble-shooting. Hope that will help you:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## tusch00101 (Oct 2, 2017)

*Sahara-Server not able to locate your flushing-files?*



txb142 said:


> Hello. I am trying to root the US version of the s60 that I think matches what lamasgt has. I tried a mishmash of things but not having much luck. I mostly followed tusch00101's guide. I put all the files listed into C:\ and then later tried putting the files from cats60files.rar too with no luck. If I can understand how to root this phone I can write a very detailed pictorial style guide.
> 
> Need to sleep soon so for now I'll start with a picture and a log, and share more as needed later. Qfil gets to a certain point and hangs. Here's the log.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 
maybe I expressed myself not right in my instructions, sorry I translated my windows-setup (windows 7) into English.
I put the flushing-files in the same directory as where the QFIL-program is located (C:\Program Files (x86)\QPST).

I don't know if it's your problem, but your sahara server seems to be located at c:\work\QPST\bin\
And it seems that your sahara-server is looking in the root directory of your drive (c:\) for these files (which should in theory work if they are located there).

So I would try to put my extracted flushing-files (prog_emmc_firehose_8952_ddr.mbn, rawprogram0.xml, ...) in
c:\work\QPST\extracted_cat_files_you_name_it\
When I do it like this in my setup and give QFIL this as the working directory, I get in the output-log a message like:
SEARCHPATH:C:\Program Files (x86)\QPST\extracted_cat_files_you_name_it\
So you should get a message like:
SEARCHPATH:C:\work\QPST\extracted_cat_files_you_name_it\

Don't ask me why, but that was the only setup, that worked for me. I spend hours finding that out.
(credit: http://appnationconference.com/video/yIwkx5CFRFKo)

Give it a try and good luck.


----------



## txb142 (Oct 3, 2017)

Cool it worked. The reason I put the QPST folder outside Program Files (x86) is because the windows 8.1 with the surface pro 3 is very strict with permissions so it was easier to just move it. I first did try one of my windows 7 machines but it is pretty messed up and wouldn't install unsigned drivers even if forced.

The biggest thing was that the files to upload are to be placed at QPST\name_of_folder. Since I didn't understand what you were saying before I put the files in QPST\bin instead.

Does xposed work with s60 yet? I'd love to degoogle this phone :>


----------



## betonjohn (Oct 3, 2017)

Finally rooted 033 ver. with wifi ok. After many unsuccessful attempts, successful this process:
1. Install QPST 2.7.460 from link, from "tusch00101" (this install right V C++ and no reboot after flash)
2. Factory default, wipe data/cache
3. Flash full system S60_31.02 from "cesarq" with QFIL from "cesarq" (with reboot after flash)
4. Normal aktualize with wifi to 032
5. Normal aktualize with wifi to 033
6. Reset to Factory default, wipe data/cache
7. Flash cats60files-recovery-nobootpatch from "OpenMinded" with QFIL(QPST 2.7.460) from "touch00101" (without reboot after flash)
8. Reset with button
9. Vol+/PWR in recowery install SuperSU-v2.82-201705271822.zip
10. S60 033 rooted with fully functional wifi...
Thanks all for info!


----------



## TheNetwork (Oct 9, 2017)

Sold my CAT S60 and I'm happy I did. It was the worst phone I've ever owned. You're paying for a $150 chinese phone plus apparently them deciding a FLIR camera is worth $450 on top of that. The only thing I can say I liked about it was it was waterproof and the screen never shattered, I break every screen on every phone I owned, except the S60.


----------



## kuni0169 (Oct 13, 2017)

*why not work?*

Hi , when i flash full system S60_31.02 from "cesarq" my phone not booting (bootloop).   After flashing cats60files (with boot and recovery) phone booting BUT  SIM not vorking, no IMEI, unknown baseband,  in options android.com process stopped, ......  

I have European dual SIM version


----------



## cesarq (Oct 13, 2017)

kuni0169 said:


> Hi , when i flash full system S60_31.02 from "cesarq" my phone not booting (bootloop).   After flashing cats60files (with boot and recovery) phone booting BUT  SIM not vorking, no IMEI, unknown baseband,  in options android.com process stopped, ......
> 
> I have European dual SIM version

Click to collapse



hi can post more details about updating flashing you phone  whitch files what program use
what been before etc some logs


----------



## adtbm (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi,

after reading, with a lot of interest through all 27 pages, i know by now, that i will go for the S60 as my next phone.

Since i live in germany, i will only get the version with one sim-slot disabled. but i think i will be able to get the root and both simslots
as described here.
thanks alot to everybody for the work and time you all have invested, but of course cesarq first, since he did it first :good:

i will try to write down the process how i'll proceed in rooting my device.


----------



## Weltherrscher (Oct 16, 2017)

If you live in Germany, like me, go get in from your nearest Mediamarkt / Saturn store.
Its the fully functional dual-sim-version. =)
I got mine from there.


----------



## adtbm (Oct 16, 2017)

Servus Weltherrscher,

thanks for the Tipp. The problem is, that i am running with Telekom and i will get (want) the s60 with my contract extension and i think the german Telekom s60's have the second sim disabled via firmware.
But after i have went through all the posts here,i am quite certain, that i should be able to root it AND get the second simslot working AND remove (if this is/would be neccessarry) the T-kom branding. (No clue if anyone over here has the german Telekom version of the s60 and can confirm, that it is branded (or not)).

Like i said, i will post my progress... 

... i have ordered it today, so it should arrive soon. With my 2-year contract extension i pay only ~260€ for it.
Since i still have a working Note4, i do not have any worries, to fiddle around with the s60. even if it would break.....


----------



## vmicovic (Oct 17, 2017)

hi, i chose to sell this phone, and want to back to stock ROM, is there download link?

thank you


----------



## adtbm (Oct 17, 2017)

vmicovic said:


> hi, i chose to sell this phone, and want to back to stock ROM, is there download link?
> 
> thank you

Click to collapse



I think, this should it be


----------



## kuni0169 (Oct 18, 2017)

cesarq said:


> hi can post more details about updating flashing you phone  whitch files what program use
> what been before etc some logs

Click to collapse



When i flashing full system with this: https://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...&postcount=137 firmware  (there is another version?)  with this: Qualcomm Snapdragon Flash Tool.7z 
https://mega.nz/#!VE1yFYTR!HKGxVncAp...QlxyJ2v_vQmaEY select port,programmer,XML files , -flashing comlete, wait for restart- phone just bootlooping, not starting- this is normal?

I am triyng with QFIL ver. 2.0.1.1 - same result


----------



## adtbm (Oct 21, 2017)

@ Openminded or Cesarq:
i know (if i am correct), that atm only the stock ADB sideload is working. If i try to sideload via TWRP recovery, it kicks out Error 7 for update 32 and 33 as well.
So i have successfully flashed the 31.02 and stock-sideloaded the 32 update and the 33 update. but when i then apply the 
recovery from Cesarq (for getting TWRP) i am loosing WIFI.
What am i doing wrong ?

Going from 31.02 for root, i don't have any problems. works like a charm. But i am not getting the .33 in TWRP recovery to load SuperSU.


----------



## adtbm (Oct 23, 2017)

betonjohn said:


> Finally rooted 033 ver. with wifi ok. After many unsuccessful attempts, successful this process:
> 1. Install QPST 2.7.460 from link, from "tusch00101" (this install right V C++ and no reboot after flash)
> 2. Factory default, wipe data/cache
> 3. Flash full system S60_31.02 from "cesarq" with QFIL from "cesarq" (with reboot after flash)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks !!! This guide worked.
I had a problem, with understanding, where TWRP is coming in. clear now: under step 7. !
I am on 033, dualsim support, rooted and custom recovery now !!!


----------



## betonjohn (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm glad.  Step 7 is really important...


----------



## deos46xy (Oct 24, 2017)

*Gracias, thanks*

The best guide; works on build 35


cesarq said:


> standard disclaimer:
> I am not responsible for anything that happens to your device.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## fir0003 (Oct 27, 2017)

Has anyone else updated to build 35?
I'm getting a lot of app crashing and phone unresponsiveness since updating last week. Resulting in a very hard to use phone


----------



## bandario (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning all,

I have recently received my CAT S60 and I have to say, I am extremely pleased with the device out of the box.  It is solid, extremely well built, battery life is amazing and camera quality is far better than the reviews led me to believe. Call quality is also the best I have ever had on any handset.

Unfortunately, I have never before owned a device without root. I have rooted most of my phones + installed a custom rom within a couple of days of opening the box. Sadly, this time round I've bought a less-popular device which is quite new and there is no existing support.

I am able to do most of the root-requiring functions with this phone (flashlight via button from locked, skip tracks with volume etc) using software workarounds, but I am already butting up against things that are pissing me off because I don't have system access, and I am so used to having it.

I've read horror stories about the lockdown function Qualcomm have applied to the 617 chips, but I now see that some phones with this chip have already been rooted (Motorola) so I am wondering, what are the chances that I will see root or a root exploit for this phone in the near future?

I'm not sure that I would sell the device over not being able to gain root, but it is really really annoying me.


----------



## techspy (Oct 28, 2017)

I hope you guys are still following this thread. So I got an S60 from my work but it belonged to an ex employee and was locked etc. So I performed a reset via recovery and then got the BS about having to enter the previous account info first. Obviously this is not an option. Long story short I followed cesarqs info on a custom recovery and root, which worked. I was trying to then install the stock rom that cesarq linked to with the flash tool. Well, it is not detecting the phone correctly via USB now. It shows up as an ADB device when the phone is booted and as the s60 when in sideload mode but both are yellow in device manager. I tried installing the S60_31.02.zip from the SD card from the custom recovery but it fails with "Could not find 'META-INF/com/google/android/update-binary". My build version was LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.032.01 instead of "LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.031.02".

Can anyone tell me how I can get this thing back to a stock, clean rom?

Thanks

Edit: I am trying ti use QFIL to try flashing S60_31.02.zip but I can't find a driver that will allow it to be detected in QFIL. And should I be in sideload or in bootloader mode?

Finally got it. Had to hold volume up and down with the phone off, then plug in usb. I was then able to flash. Then it got stuck in a boot loop. I then flashed custom recovery and was able to finally boot. Oh, and I am up to date with version 35 and root still worked etc.


----------



## adtbm (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi, above poster:
you're missing the correct ADB drivers. in principle you need two sets of USB drivers. one to get the phone recognised in download-mode and one to get it recognised in recovery mode (adb).

I have updated the following procedure in a new Thread here. (Corrected some typos, etc... . Sorry  iam not native english speaking....  )

*EDIT: i have removed the guide from this Thread here now completely, since i have updated, my  Guide here now extensivly. So please check there for rooting instructions.*


----------



## hermit.xda (Nov 1, 2017)

fir0003 said:


> Has anyone else updated to build 35?
> I'm getting a lot of app crashing and phone unresponsiveness since updating last week. Resulting in a very hard to use phone

Click to collapse



Me too,rear camera can not use.


----------



## Yanardag (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi, 
I get it s60 yippiiii  and the first thing is to get root wothout
Encrypting the bootloader. My question is when i use this method is than the warranty broken?


----------



## adtbm (Nov 2, 2017)

Yanardag said:


> Hi,
> I get it s60 yippiiii  and the first thing is to get root wothout
> Encrypting the bootloader. My question is when i use this method is than the warranty broken?

Click to collapse



No, your warranty should be fine, as long as you flash back to the stockrom, if you need to send it back.


----------



## Yanardag (Nov 3, 2017)

adtbm said:


> No, your warranty should be fine, as long as you flash back to the stockrom, if you need to send it back.

Click to collapse



Thank you... Great


----------



## pj2288 (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks for the great guide, it's very nice to have root at last after over a year.


----------



## riowong (Nov 30, 2017)

hermit.xda said:


> Me too,rear camera can not use.

Click to collapse



I've just bought this phone, and the build is 35 originally.  The rear camera is normal.


----------



## mestvin (Dec 26, 2017)

*system update option missing*

Hi Everyone,
I want to root my S60 but first I have to update firmware. Could you tell my why I do not have system update option in Information about the phone?  My phone has S60_0.028.00  6.0.1
thanks,


----------



## Bawuro (Jan 3, 2018)

When i try to flash twrp bootpatch with qfil, it says download failed switch to EDL. Help me please.


----------



## nigxxx (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi. So did anyone got sim2 working after reflashing with unbranded firmware? i dont need root, just sim2 working.  thx


----------



## ZHNN (Feb 2, 2018)

nigxxx said:


> Hi. So did anyone got sim2 working after reflashing with unbranded firmware? i dont need root, just sim2 working.  thx

Click to collapse



Not sure what you mean about "Unbranded".  I installed the "D" version of the Cat ROM on a single sim phone, and it works.  The second SIM is already assigned an IMEI even though it's not printed on the door, so you don't have to do anything illegal to turn it on, it just works!


----------



## nigxxx (Feb 3, 2018)

ZHNN said:


> Not sure what you mean about "Unbranded".  I installed the "D" version of the Cat ROM on a single sim phone, and it works.  The second SIM is already assigned an IMEI even though it's not printed on the door, so you don't have to do anything illegal to turn it on, it just works!

Click to collapse




Hi, thx for answering. I did it anyway so i can confirm that sim2 is working after reflashing firmware. By "unbranded" i mean bloatware free OS that came from factory before it shipped to resellers. To clarify, i bought mine in tmobile croatia, and sim2 was disabled by few lines of code, got tmobile boot logo, stupid tmobile apps preinstalled....etc.  now phone is working like a charm, and it is dual sim.

thx once more


----------



## MatthewOgs (Mar 12, 2018)

*Reloading firmware*



h22sean said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Slightly off topic but relevant in a way. I bought a S60 in South Africa from a guy off an ebay equivalent. Phone was still sealed in box as sold to him. Phone perfectly fine however, I have now tried the dual sim function and it is not working. I have contacted CAT phones and they say the hardware is changed by each retailer for either single or dual sim, which I don't believe. The phone has two SIM slots but it looks like the firmware is just for single SIM. I have confirmed this with another retailer in South Africa who actually import the phones and they say they can free of charge load the dual SIM firmware.
> 
> Problem is that I have now relocated to Australia so I can't have this done. Now I am looking for the dual SIM firmware. Any idea where I could get this?

Click to collapse



I did the same thing and CAT told me about the hardware. What retailer was willing to load the firmware as i still live in SA and would really like dual sim functionality


----------



## h22sean (Mar 12, 2018)

MatthewOgs said:


> I did the same thing and CAT told me about the hardware. What retailer was willing to load the firmware as i still live in SA and would really like dual sim functionality

Click to collapse



I had mine done in October.

Marielle Müller



Office: 011 465 3047 / 011 078 4433

Email: marielleatcernotech.net

Website: ruggedphones


----------



## MatthewOgs (Mar 12, 2018)

h22sean said:


> I had mine done in October.
> 
> Marielle Müller
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks just called going to pop in and get it sorted. Thanks for the quick respose


----------



## Pibble (Mar 26, 2018)

So, the patched recovery is based off of mister DeckerSU's great work on rooting the Alcatel Idol 4 6055K, be sure to check his github if you get a chance... That being said, I noticed that it was somewhat haphazardly ported for the S60... 

While both devices are essentially the same base device, they are different OEM's and slightly different hardware and software.

Im extremely grateful to @cesarq for all the effort he put into this, I was just wondering if he or anyone else would be willing to enlighten me as to the patch done (I really dont feel like probing myself for the data) and the modifications to the Alcatel recovery to get it to even try and boot, much less successfully...

Im really wanting to see if I might be able to get OEM unlock of the bootloader, or possibly a more "tidy" method of privilege escalation that doesnt leave so many variables unknown.

Or at very least attempt the mitigate the whole "2 OS's 1 device" situation it causes.


----------



## Ing.King (Apr 9, 2018)

@nigxxx @ZHNN  guys, do I have correct links for stock FW and flashing tools ? Both files are from this thread. My colleague has single sim s60 from Telecom we just need to activate second sim slot.

 S60_31.02 .zip 
 Qualcomm Snapdragon Flash Tool .7z 

?

Thanks


----------



## nigxxx (Apr 9, 2018)

I will contact you as soon I reach my PC where my files are, to confirm you what you need. Ok


----------



## Ing.King (Apr 9, 2018)

superb


----------



## bandario (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning all,

I have recently received my CAT S60 and I have to say, I am extremely pleased with the device out of the box.  It is solid, extremely well built, battery life is amazing and camera quality is far better than the reviews led me to believe. Call quality is also the best I have ever had on any handset.

Unfortunately, I have never before owned a device without root. I have rooted most of my phones + installed a custom rom within a couple of days of opening the box. Sadly, this time round I've bought a less-popular device which is quite new and there is no existing support.

I am able to do most of the root-requiring functions with this phone (flashlight via button from locked, skip tracks with volume etc) using software workarounds, but I am already butting up against things that are pissing me off because I don't have system access, and I am so used to having it.

I've read horror stories about the lockdown function Qualcomm have applied to the 617 chips, but I now see that some phones with this chip have already been rooted (Motorola) so I am wondering, what are the chances that I will see root or a root exploit for this phone in the near future?

I'm not sure that I would sell the device over not being able to gain root, but it is really really annoying me.


----------



## nigxxx (Apr 9, 2018)

Ing.King said:


> @nigxxx @ZHNN  guys, do I have correct links for stock FW and flashing tools ? Both files are from this thread. My colleague has single sim s60 from Telecom we just need to activate second sim slot.
> 
> S60_31.02 .zip   ----yes. use this, after flashing succesfully, phone will automatic update to latest version, i believe 31.05 . doesn´t matter. ( you must extract it, it is not flashing .zip files. )
> Qualcomm Snapdragon Flash Tool .7z   --- find latest available, i used 2.0.0.5.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Ing.King (Apr 9, 2018)

thanks for the guide,if phone ends in bootloop after flash wha t then ? Just turn off an on and it is fixed ? Or another patch ?


----------



## Ing.King (Apr 9, 2018)

> i used 2.0.0.5.

Click to collapse



I found just version 1.0.0.2 are you sure about 2.0.0.5 ?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B98IBCmpSlvrLWtlRU1GdXZvNE0/view

Just don´t want mess up(brick) 600€ phone...


----------



## nigxxx (Apr 9, 2018)

Ing.King said:


> I found just version 1.0.0.2 are you sure about 2.0.0.5 ?
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B98IBCmpSlvrLWtlRU1GdXZvNE0/view
> 
> Just don´t want mess up(brick) 600€ phone...

Click to collapse




 2.7.460 newest

https://mega.nz/#!ejJFES4Z!ojozNYa6OCXtnhxcxoKW7RKhJz_tFTUZBtqE8Jor1TE


----------



## Ing.King (Apr 9, 2018)

Thx, preupdate check:


----------



## nigxxx (Apr 9, 2018)

Ing.King said:


> Thx, preupdate check:

Click to collapse



that should do it, just hit download and wait. then just reboot and thats it


https://imgur.com/a/io7KZ


----------



## Ing.King (Apr 9, 2018)

you rule man, 10q, I will take it tomorrow with colleague´s S60 and report back


----------



## Ing.King (Apr 10, 2018)

what now ? :-/






Any settings to be done ? I mean in firehose confguration...

---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------

Phone is OK, just "rebrand" didn´t go well. Are there application compatibility issues, I am using Win10 Pro x64. Should I run it with compatibility XP SP2 ?


----------



## nigxxx (Apr 11, 2018)

Ing.King said:


> what now ? :-/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i did it on win10 normally. so does the dual sim works or what?

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------

@Ing.King i forgot most imortant feature...sorry my bad...you must enter win10 test mode, so it can install unsigned drivers.... use this, than reboot, and then repeat whole process

Enable Test Signing Mode
Windows includes a “Test Mode” or “Test Signing” Mode feature. Enable this mode and driver signature enforcement will be disabled until you choose to leave Test Mode. You’ll see a “Test Mode” watermark appear at the bottom right corner of your desktop near your clock, informing you that Test Mode is enabled.

You’ll need to run a command from an Administrator Command Prompt to do this. To launch one, right-click the Start button or press Windows+X and select “Command Prompt (Admin)”.



Paste the following command into the Command Prompt window and press Enter:

bcdedit /set testsigning on

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/ff553484(v=vs.96)

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------

so, you can only do it under win10 test mode, when you finish all succesfully, you just use command to exit test mode, you will see it by the watermark on desktop


sorry one more time


----------



## Ing.King (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks again, phone is still single sim, nothing happened due to the error.
I´ll try to perform all again in test mode and report back in.


----------



## nigxxx (Apr 11, 2018)

Ing.King said:


> Thanks again, phone is still single sim, nothing happened due to the error.
> I´ll try to perform all again in test mode and report back in.

Click to collapse



yes yes, it must run under test mode because unsigned driver. thats why sahara server fails


----------



## Ing.King (Apr 13, 2018)

everything went smoothly another satisfied colleague 
Many thanks


----------



## nigxxx (Apr 14, 2018)

Ing.King said:


> everything went smoothly another satisfied colleague
> Many thanks

Click to collapse



Is dual sim working


----------



## Ing.King (Apr 14, 2018)

of course  my post mood is obvious


----------



## nigxxx (Apr 15, 2018)

Ing.King said:


> of course  my post mood is obvious

Click to collapse



glad to hear it


----------



## SpeedyGhost (Apr 16, 2018)

Just to say thanks once more  I've successfully unlocked second sim slot with flashing 31.02 on Windows 10 x64 (with test mode for unsigned drivers) using QFIL 2.0.1.1 (not root-ed because I don't need root here).

Thanks @adtbm and @nigxxx and all others for helpful hints. :victory:


----------



## Pibble (Apr 18, 2018)

Interesting tidbits of observation while bricking my phone for roughly a month (not because of anything anyone here said, entirely my own doing while messing with low level stuff for my own exploratory entertainment! Seriously the devs here are amazing for figuring out what they do and they deserve a huge thanks!) 

Logcat errors aplenty with the custom recovery due to it being a port of Decker's Alcatel Idol 4 recovery and that phone while being the same SoC, has slightly different hardware, namely the battery and MMC capacity. Nothing special, just cant properly detect charge state.

ADB driver reporting back Alcatel signature when you dont allow a fresh flash to run at least one init cycle, which would be expected, but interesting nonetheless.

You as a matter of fact, can switch between the firmwares and relock your second sim if you backed up all the partitions with TWRP, but you need to remember to update your modem to the proper version your original backup had, otherwise the device wont detect the modem at all (ended up with a SS build 35 with 33 modem for a few hours before I figured out why the sim wasnt detected)

^ This also really threw me for a loop when trying to unroot and "re-stock" the device as it would init fine and transition into android, then hang on optimizing apps resulting in a bootloop that was in android proper, not during init which was really hard to troubleshoot due to no real error logging, Im assuming it was an issue with the initial setup apk not being able to properly detect something causing a kernel panic or other such hard fault, except for god knows what reason, I flashed the custom recovery, AND rooted, either with magisk 16 (yes it worked fine, so thats a thing) or supersu. It would refuse to load into initial setup without some sort of superuser bin present, if anyone could explain to me, why this might be, Im highly curious.

I used windows 7 64, and simply let it install the drivers on its own, I never once had to install the drivers provided, so take that for what its worth, I actually had more problems trying to install the drivers and get the compatibility set up that I just gave up after 10 minutes when I first started.

 If for whatever reason, you just want root and dont want two sim slots, you can in fact just leave it with SS firmware and the custom recovery/root, thats a thing, I ran my phone like that for over a month just fine that way aside from the logcat issue I mentioned.

After one of these last 3 or so google play framework updates, the behavior of the analytics and everything related to google play services legit looks like straight up malicious software behavior, so I will be looking into how to lock that down in the near future. (entirely unrelated to the phone, just an observation that is concerning with the state of android in general)

If anybody here is interested in a little deeper related learning , CVE-2017-13174 and CVE-2017-5947 provide some really interesting rabbit holes related to Qualcomm EDL Programmers and the extensive exploitability/venerability therein.

Anyways I just figured I would share anecdotal information from my personal experience, I am but a noob when it comes to all off this developer stuffs, but if my blunders, mistakes, and general derpiness can help anyone either not make the same mistakes, or possibly help someone who is even less tech savvy than myself out of a sticky situation, I figure its worth sharing.


----------



## 89s89 (May 21, 2018)

hi guys, i have bought a cat s60 with android 6. there is a brutal battery drain with wifi connection, is there a solution, anyone have try an other rom?


----------



## Manoj Ramesh (Sep 2, 2018)

*Auto root tools*

Hey. Does this app is safe and not harm any of my system?????


----------



## Yanardag (Oct 23, 2018)

89s89 said:


> hi guys, i have bought a cat s60 with android 6. there is a brutal battery drain with wifi connection, is there a solution, anyone have try an other rom?

Click to collapse



Same here... I never buy a cat phone NEVER. No updates nothing from cat. No custom roms.
This f*ck phone have 4000mah battery and i have a battery time of max. 36h !!!

With a LineageOS is much much more days possible.


----------



## bandario (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning all,

I have recently received my CAT S60 and I have to say, I am extremely pleased with the device out of the box.  It is solid, extremely well built, battery life is amazing and camera quality is far better than the reviews led me to believe. Call quality is also the best I have ever had on any handset.

Unfortunately, I have never before owned a device without root. I have rooted most of my phones + installed a custom rom within a couple of days of opening the box. Sadly, this time round I've bought a less-popular device which is quite new and there is no existing support.

I am able to do most of the root-requiring functions with this phone (flashlight via button from locked, skip tracks with volume etc) using software workarounds, but I am already butting up against things that are pissing me off because I don't have system access, and I am so used to having it.

I've read horror stories about the lockdown function Qualcomm have applied to the 617 chips, but I now see that some phones with this chip have already been rooted (Motorola) so I am wondering, what are the chances that I will see root or a root exploit for this phone in the near future?

I'm not sure that I would sell the device over not being able to gain root, but it is really really annoying me.


----------



## CADis666 (Jan 27, 2019)

*Cat S60 Band Issues*

Hi,  I flashed my CatS60 from single to dual sim and everything worked fine.  I is rooted with TWRP .
I am however having an issue with the cell bands.  I am not getting the same reception.  I am trying to open up the bands but I cannot get the phone to respond properly in QPST it will show all the comm ports but displays as "Q/QCP-XXX (Sahara Download)" . and I cannot see the phone or ESN number,
I have verified the drivers are correct.
Are there dial codes to ensure the phone is in diag mode, or are there some settings I need to change on the phone itself?  
Any help is appreciated


----------



## MarTinCzeK (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi CADis666,
Just make sure you are set proper 2g / 3g or 4g for respective SIM card 1 or 2 via:
Settings > Mobile networks > preffered network type

You are allowed here for only one sim to work @ "full speed " 4g an another one you can set only to 2g or 3g


----------



## xcte (Apr 13, 2019)

*CAT S60: TWRP restore renders device unbootable*

Hi guys,
just for info, last week I bought the S60 from a local store in Germany. First thing I tried was install TWRP and save the current state (LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.038.00). After that, flashed SuperSu and everything seemed fine. Later I saw that I lost SafetyNet compliance. So I decided to restore back the original backup from TWRP. After the restore, the phone would not boot (just showed the start screen and stayed there forever). So I did a bit deeper investigation and like to share the results:

The phone uses a block-based verification of the data in the /system and /boot partitions. Therefore, a file-based backup of either one of these partitions  will destroy the integrity and render the device unbootable! Partitions must be backed up blockwise ('dd'-like) and not content/file-based. Don't know how to do this yet, cause the current TWRP (anyway, thanks for this work) does not offer to save images.

So I did a re-flash to stock 031 following the instructions in this forum. After flashing 31.02, the phone went into an endless boot loop. Flashed the update to 032 without problems, phone booted correctly, offered an additional update, but this installation failed. Tried to flash the 033 update without success due to build.ro.fingerprint mismatch (string was truncated). Meanwhile, I found a direct ugrade from  032 to 038, so I flashed again the 031, updated to 032, and could successfully apply the patch to 038. Now, everything seems to be working again, still looking for a safe way to save and restore the actual state. Any hints or solutions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## huhunakuama (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi, peeps  Me and a couple of other guys on this forum have the S61 and there seems to be no progress made on rooting it. The section has only 2 threads about the new S61 model for over a year now and over there are just some guys scratching their heads looking for a solution but nobody has even a slight idea what they can do (me included). Since some of you made rooting the S60 possible and likewise- the hardware seems to be not so different between those two models I had to ask if someone could be in any help making this possible. Thank you and hope we make some progress soon  P.S. Just tell me anything that I can do to help this happen and if it's in my power- I'll do it, I don't want to just stand by reaping benefits to other people's hard work. Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks again!


----------



## kingshan (Dec 8, 2019)

*Same case but I'm stuck - cat s60 - twrp*



xcte said:


> Hi guys,
> just for info, last week I bought the S60 from a local store in Germany. First thing I tried was install TWRP and save the current state (LTE_D0201121.0_S60_0.038.00). After that, flashed SuperSu and everything seemed fine. Later I saw that I lost SafetyNet compliance. So I decided to restore back the original backup from TWRP. After the restore, the phone would not boot (just showed the start screen and stayed there forever). So I did a bit deeper investigation and like to share the results:
> 
> The phone uses a block-based verification of the data in the /system and /boot partitions. Therefore, a file-based backup of either one of these partitions  will destroy the integrity and render the device unbootable! Partitions must be backed up blockwise ('dd'-like) and not content/file-based. Don't know how to do this yet, cause the current TWRP (anyway, thanks for this work) does not offer to save images.
> ...

Click to collapse



It seem like the story is the same with me, 
This is almost make me stop trying to fix the phone.
Would you write down the step by step and enclose the files I need.


----------



## tiptel170 (Jul 18, 2020)

Stand: 17.07.2020

Quellen:
(1) https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=77978181&postcount=135
(2) https://www.96boards.org/documentation/consumer/guides/qdl.md.html
(3) https://www.96boards.org/documentat...ard-recovery.md.html#using-usb-flashing-tools

Flashing with Linux:
System: Fedora 32 x86_64

I.) Preparer the sdcard
    format the sdcard in fat32
    copy update032.zip, update033.zip and updat035.zip to the sdcard

II.) Install qdl
git clone https://git.linaro.org/landing-teams/working/qualcomm/qdl.git
<------>Warning! ***** Battery 100% full !!!!! ********* The flashing needs time
sudo -i ( needs root in the Linux )
dnf -y install libxml2* libudev*
cp qdl /usr/local/src
cd /usr/local/src/qdl
make
make install
systemctl stop ModemManager

This is important stop the ModemManager!
And please be patient, it takes time to transfer the dates to the Cat S60! Repeat: Battery has to be full 100%!

III.) Flashing.

1. With ADB Sideload v32, then clear data/wipe cache, click restart, let the phone boot up until it says choose language.
    PWR & VOL+ into the Recovery
    Wipe cache partition
    Wipe data/factory reset
    Shutdown system now

2. Flashed Stock 31.02 with qdl
    VOL+ & VOL- & plugin the USB-cable into the pc (at the top right corner, LED blinking red and the display is dark.)
    qdl prog_emmc_firehose_8952_ddr.mbn rawprogram*.xml patch*.xml
<------>The phone will be reboot after the flashing. Turn off the phone and continue withe next steps

3. Repeat the update you SDCARD all v032, v33 and v35.
    PWR & VOL+ into the Recovery
    Apply update from SDCARD
    update032, update033 and update035

4. Reset to Factory default, wipe data/cache ( first step ).
    Wipe cache partition
    Wipe data/factory reset
    Reboot system now

5. Flash cats60files-recovery-nobootpatch from qdl (without reboot after flash)
    VOL+ & VOL- & plugin the USB-cable into the pc (at the top right corner, LED blinking red and the display is dark.)
    cd update-twrp-recovery-nobootpatch
    edit the file rawprogam0.xml
    change filename="recovery.BIN" into filename="recovery.bin", exit and save the file. In the linux console, will not open the file revocery.BIN - sensitivene!
    qdl prog_emmc_firehose_8952_ddr.mbn rawprogram*.xml patch*.xml

6. Reset with button

And wait the phone is booting up, maybe has boot loop.

And here in my case, dose not working:
* Wifi without of function
* And the updates0**.zip will not installing with the TWRP or with the original recovery. In the TWRP, ends with Error 7.

By the way: In the first post, from adtbm - he ask for the update038.zip. I hav it downloaded it, and I can provided the update038.zip.

Because I need help for recovery the Wifi and the installation of the updates. By the way the sideloads, tells me the same error. And I look at the webpage form the autor of the TWRP. All in rusia language, and I don't understand this language.

Thanks tiptel170


----------



## tiptel170 (Jul 20, 2020)

Update:
If you install the *remove_gapps_CAT-S60_phonesky.zip*, you should be install the
** Holo Launcher -> Google Playstore*
** OpenBoard -> Fdorid (AOSP Keyboard)*

Because, you erase with the script the Launcher and the Keyboard. And this is elementary for the phone!


----------



## tiptel170 (Jul 23, 2020)

tiptel170 said:


> Stand: 17.07.2020
> 
> Quellen:
> (1) https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=77978181&postcount=135
> ...

Click to collapse



Update: 23/07/2020
This error code generaded by the "updater-script":

```
apply_patch_check("EMMC:/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/boot:31477058:9ae452cd0872c50060577ed1c21c20ad49f56402:31477058:7aa64054d49b8234d773daf831b0f55598052cf1") || abort("\"EMMC:/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/boot:31477058:9ae452cd0872c50060577ed1c21c20ad49f56402:31477058:7aa64054d49b8234d773daf831b0f55598052cf1\" has unexpected contents.");
```

It run into this error:"has unexpected contents" - In result Error 7
How can I check and fix it, in the filesystem?


----------



## denesch (Oct 3, 2020)

cesarq said:


> Standard Disclaimer:
> I am not responsible for anything that happens to your device.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there a chanse to reupload files?


----------



## tusch00101 (Jul 24, 2021)

denesch said:


> Is there a chanse to reupload files?

Click to collapse



There is a working link referenced in post 203 in "How to Root the CAT s60".

The Download Link on this page worked for me. I compared sha256 checksum with the original post, it's the same.


----------



## c3ponet (Aug 31, 2021)

tiptel170 said:


> Stand: 17.07.2020
> 
> Quellen:
> (1) https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=77978181&postcount=135
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello tiptel170

can you provide me the update038.zip file?

THX
c3ponet


----------



## rbotor (Oct 29, 2022)

Cześć. Potrzebuję aktualizacji 038 do cat s60. Czy mogę wstawić plik? Jestem na 035 i mam bootlop. Dziękuję Ci.

*Mod translation: * Hi. I need update 038 to cat s60. Can I insert a file? I'm on 035 and I have a bootlop. Thank you.


----------

